# 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC Naturally Part 5



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you all 

I'm going to start up a new list so I'll just add
you as you post so you can have an up-to-date one 

Loads of love, luck and babydust...

oh....and this is for Rachel to cheer her up (Thierry is mine but i'll share him today )










Lizzy xxx

​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

2ww TTC Naturally

Tamsin
wouldbegreat
Bellini
JJR
fabizzy 
EmsyG
Smark
slycett
missyb
madison
sarahc
Spiderwebb
foxylady73

I've started off.....let me know if you want to be added 

​


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

ooh first to post!! technically this month I not ttc naturally as on my last clomid strip, in the 2ww wait though and if this doesn't work will be back to ttc naturally.

hope everyones well.
I am fairly sure I have ovulated and have some lovely symptoms now sore boobs, low tummy ache like af is about to show up any min but only cd19 today, really pleased I have them which I know sounds wierd but means my body has responded to the clomid and hoping for that bfp in 10 days.

anyways soooo tired tonight and just incase I haven't we are bms for 2 more nights - have done it every night since last thurs poor dh is very willing but shattered!!!!!

x x x x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you then Sarah!   

Why is that men when they're ttc with their wives complain about all the sex, but men who have wives and not ttc complain they don't get enough sex!!!   
Not that DP's complaining mind, but we have had the "baby, I'm tired" line meted out a few times lol. Very irritating   He is now under orders to just give in whenever I pounce on him or appear wearing a slinky nighty   

I have had the same pounding headache now for 3 days and it's annoying me! I'm drinking lots, avoiding chocolate and cheese, getting enough sleep, wearing a hat when I'm outside. I need to take my super dooper strong painkillers but DP's not home from his meeting yet! 

Hope you're all doing ok? x


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

We didn't make bms last night I was so tired and poor dh said he couldn't be bothered don't blame him and fairly sure that 6 nights on the trot may have been enough especially as I am sure I ov on mon anyway off for a picnic sorry to run

Emsyg hope that headache is better soon x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Morning all,

Hope everyone is well and getting to enjoy this sun.

I am today on the start of my 2ww, so i will allow my DH some recovery time LOL Poor man he can't cope with heat and has been outside building (he's a builder) and between me and the sun we were kiling him.

Well, its the waiting game for me, so roll on the next two weeks.

I am off out for lunch today with a friend, so that will be nice.

I always feel sick on and off during the 2ww, its the progesterone, it always makes me nfeel a bit dodgy but if i eat little and often it helps. Ohhhhhhhh the joys of TTC.

Good luck all and have a great sunny day

Juliex


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Morning everyone

Well I am on day 3 of my cycle (is that CD3 or something) so come the weekend we're going to be at it like rabbits hopefully!

Actually, the nurse at my GP practice who is also a trained midwife and used to work at a fertility clinic recommended we just BD twice a week throughout the month so I don't want to dilute hubbys little swimmers too much!!!  

Good luck and baby dust all round.

Bellini xxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

good grief,

      I am way behind, we have all been busy havent we  

      Off out today to see ' Pingu's ' baby girl for the first time from the Devon & Cornwall thread &
      I am really looking forward to a cuddle  

      Will read thru all the posts & do a proper post later.

            Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all,
My headache's got worse and I've just been sick so I hope I've not got a bug or something silly. We're meant to be going out tonight and have my Mum coming to stay over to babysit!   

cd9 for me, so not much going on just yet. Have talked with DP and we've agreed to really go for it this month as my blood test results from last month were so much better than ever before. I shall be walking like John Wayne!   

Will do some personals later, have a ton of chores to do. xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Long time no chat! so many new faces!  Can't keep up
Just to say AF showed up yesterday 
Back to Square 1 we go yet again!
Hospital appt on Tues to check on my cyst/s - which I suspect is reason behind not conceiving - but we'll see

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm sorry the witch showed Tamsin   Good luck for your appt Tues hun xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hello 

I am just posting to say Hi and that I am still reading all of the posts and am thinking of you all for this month.  No bonkathon here yet but it is really early.

Amanda when are you testing ( not counting the tests you have already done )

Back later 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening everyone!
Sorry about af tamsin, i hate the b.i.t.c.h. Hope you will join us in our ttc naturally bonkathon when she's gone 
Hi emsy how you feeling honey?
Hello amanda, rachel, sarah, spiderwebb and anyone i've missed 
Had my opk positive this morning, so looks like cycle is normal for this month as i've taken it from period for 6 days, and its been 7 since finished, so i think im on day cd13.  Bit hard to work out after the last af.  Anyway we are now going to bonk for england for the next few days 

Kate xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Right...

    Hi all, & we have new ones too.. this is getting a busy thread  

    AMANDA.... I hope you are ok, you havent been on for a few days  

    WOULDBEGREAT... How are you ?? Hows the painting coming along ? I have been busy painting
    the railings outside so they match the new black door   They needed rubbing down & priming (sp)
    & that bit took 7 hrs as there are fiddly squirly bits but now there is some black paint on but still
    hours of work to go  

    RACHEL & EMSY... Hope you will both be feeling better soon    

    KATE... Have fun    Hope this mth works.

    TAMSIN... Good luck for app on Tue

    JULIE             
    I hope the next two weeks go quickly for you . Thanks for all the info about bms it was
    really helpful.

    SARAH.... Poor DH.. James feels lucky that we cant do it every day I think as baby bonking seems
    to take the fun out of it all doesnt it.

    SMARK ( SARAH) Have you looked up the instead cups ??

    I will get surge any time between day 9 & 14 cos it never seems to come at the same time each mth 
    so I am going to start testing tomorrow.
      The baby was BEAUTIFUL & I loved my cuddles   

            Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all i thought everyone had gone then i realised new thread   

My dh went to doctors today to see if he can have a sperm test they have referred him to the fertility clinic OMG i didn't even know if we had one on the island   so in a way thats good but scary too (we need to know if he is ok ) the doc said it doesn't make any difference to ttc anyway it only takes one   and said their could be lots of factors like i could kill of his sperm with cm etc   He said i need to go too to be tested    but isn't it a bit soon i was going to wait 6 months we just wanted to know about his sperm count first  

Dh is now stressed and said why do they have to make it so complicated he thought he would go today and take a sample to hospital tomorrow and that would be that but apparently they have changed all the rules and you have to be referred .Now he has some idea how i feel about it all i said its never going to be that simple  

I still have a little painting to do front room skirting and a couple of walls   

Hi katy are post crossed  

Monitor still says low so thats good shows it is working and gives us a break  

Hope everyone is ok lots of love wouldbegreat


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls officially in 2ww, gosh!! One last bms tonight then I'll let him rest. Still having loads of lower tummy discomfort and my boobs are sooooo  sore!! Think what we'll do is every other night till early next week just to make sure I haven't ov, never get a surge on opks just a darker line but not as dark as control line, but all other factors are good, ie cm was lovely and egg white 2/3 days ago and now back to sticky and tacky, sore boobs, lower tummy discomfort and line on opk's is no longer there so assuming it has happened!! aargh
dh said this evening my areolas look a little bumpy but not sure if that is just hopeful/positive thinking. Going to try and hold off testing till next fri night and I have finished my months flying, would be silly to ground myself for one day and if it is bfn I will be in a horrible mood and don't want my poor pssengers to suffer too much!! whereas it means 2 weeks off after so can deal with the disappointment in my own time if that makes any sense! waffling I know heehee

Hope amanda is ok but be nearly her testing time?

off to paint my nails love to all x x x x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi lovlies...


just a quicky from me... as you've probably already guessed af arrived yesterday. i was soooo gutted and just feel v teary today. poor dp is staying out of my way! i was so hopeful this mth.. that'll teach me!


i hope you are all well...   to those that need them... and    for all those getting ready for the bonkathon!!




amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just a quicky from me sorry Amanda    lots of love hun and I am here if you need me  

Lizzy I have only just saw the picture of the gorgeous one    Thank you that did make me smile and I don't mind sharing him either.

Hello to all you others 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Amanda - big hugs so sorry she turned up x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello all,

Another sunny day......No matter how hard it gets TTC girls we must remember a saying i always say ' EVERYDAY ABOVE GROUND IS A GOOD DAY' thats my take on life.

Got to American guests in and i've just set the table ready to feed them at 9, then bedding washed and on the line to dry, thats my day.

2 days into my 2ww and nothing to report.

Sorry to hear AF got you, shes a pain in the ar** LOL Don't get down hun, you have this next cycle to try and stress will only make things worse, stress is TTC number ones worse enemy.

Fabizzy, hi and hope you are doing well.

Wouldbegreat i have my DH on vits and minerals, they help boost the swimmers, he takes ZINC 15MG, THAT HELPS MAKE HEALTHY SWIMMERS, 1000MG OF VIT C THIS STOPS THE SWIMMERS STICKING TOGETHER, A WELLMAN VIT GENERAL MAINTENANCE, 1000MG OF FLAXSEED OIL AND IF THE SWIMMERS ARE DODGY THEN THERE IS A FEW OTHER VITS THAT HELP AND IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHAT THEY ARE PLEASE ASK AND I WILL TELL YOU BUT JUST OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD I CAN'T REMEMBER THEM BUT I HAVE THEM WROTE DOWN.

It takes a man 3 months to make a new batch of sperm so results will be seen in 3 months but its well worth your man taking them.

Sarahc, we are on the 2ww together...........GOOD LUCK

Emsy......I hope your headaches have gone, try that forehead stuff, it saves you putting things into your body.

Hi Madison, hope all is good with you.

Hi Bellini, roll on your O day.

Hi Tamsin.

Hello to everyone else and wishing you all pregnant.

Juliex


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a quickie from me as I'm still feeling rough.

(((Amanda))) Sorry it turned up lovely.   

Have good days everyone xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Missy b i am so sorry honey   here is a big   

Julie thanks for the advice he is tacking a multi vit i have had a look and it has no zinc   60.0 mg of vit c (defiantly not enough ) so i will write them down and go shopping for them   I would like to know the other vits in case i need them in future   

Hi everyone else guess what i am still painting   front room and dinning room walls not all of them and i am going to gloss before bed well thats the plan anyway then i am done   i have had enough now   

Love to all WBG  

Get better soon Emsy have you tried 4head  you rub it on your head to help get rid of headache i like it because you don't take tablets like you i don't like tacking them it is like putting mint on your head i do it a couple of times and headache seems to go i know yours is bad and i wouldn't expect it to work but its worth knowing to stop build up of headaches (do you need your eyes testing because that can give you bad heads ) take care


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Well i have been shopping for vits i got wellman (has zinc in already ) 1000mg vit c and 1000mg of flaxseed oil he will rattle now   im already taking pregnancy care


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH there is a swallow in the kitchen and i can't get it out


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Rachel you and your animals in the kitchen LOL


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rachel, send the rat in after it petal!!!!!!!
How bigs a swallow?  Depends on how big the item is in ur mouth  
Sorry bout that couldnt resist 
Rach is it small enough to catch in bath towel?
Wow julie you must hear your fella rattling from a mile away, how do you get him to take so much stuff, or do you just crush it in his food so he doesnt know? 
Sorry i have the devil in me 2nite, we are going away in our camper van this weekend and i ov yesterday so guess u could say we may have a slightly dirty weekend. 
Hope there is a health shop close so i cant get all these vits and stuff, he may just take them if i tell him it'll make his ermmm bigger  
Hope you feel better soon emsy, amanda sorry the b.i.t.c.h. showed up sweetie!
Hello to anyone i've missed but must go have have tea to give me enrgy for later.  Will Try and sneak back on later tho

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just popping my head in   

Amanda~ I'm so so sorry about AF hunny, was really hoping that this month was the one     

Sam xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes just finished the painting   my whole house looks lovely now


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well started the bonkathon here this morning.... Have to as saw a friend that I haven't seen for a while and in that time she has managed to pop out another little baby.  She said she had the coil in and had it took out had sex once and 4 weeks later she was pg....really cute little boy to show for it  So made me even more determined.  I want one 

Will start to do personals soon  

Rachelx

The swallow has gone my dd put on here gloves and helped she is only 7 and I am sure she is going to be a vet and there was me scared in the corner


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol rach! you are sooo like me! thank you for the pm hun that was so sweet of you.  ive struggled this mth and im still v teary. not sure if it's the hormones, the clomid or im depressed or all of the above!!! i dont understand how everyone else finds getting pg so easy!!!


hi kate.. thank you for the pm sweety.   how are you doing hun?

hi sam.. i cant believe you are 15 weeks already. where does the time go?

hi em.. how are you doing hun


hi and   esp to all those consoling me after af arrived.. i know that we are all routing(is that right??) for each other.. this is like my extended family.


love to all.. will be back later as im meeting one of the local ff's for a girly coffee (and im still in my pj's!!)



amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning honey's,
Hope u r all well and keeping up in the bonkathon.  On day 14/15 now but will keep going all weekend just to make sure  
Will be knackered by 2moz night and will prob sleep all next week tho.  On net at work, very boring here only another hour and half left and then.............freedom!!!!!!!!!

Kate xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi everyone 
As you can see i finished the painting last night so i am very relived as it was rulling my life till it was done   We went swimming today (i forgot to take a towel   ) and it was great i haven't been for a year and am going to go once a week and to the sauna etc once a week to de stress myself so i can hopefully get pg as i have been way to tence for it to happen .

Well cd 11 for me and moitor still low so i have a way to go before the bms marathon about a week yet  

Isn't it warm i love being able to wear a t shirt have a good weekend girls


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Wouldbegreat, here is a list of vits and minerals and how they can help.

Also a good tip for the older ladies or for thos of us with PCOS is from your AF to ovulation take protein, you can get it from food or by it in drink form from a health shop, protein helps make better eggs and really does improve the quality of them.

Zinc 30mg daily (both take)

Zinc deficiency can cause chromosone changes in either the man or woman, this will cause fertility problems and increase the risk of miscarriages. It also helps the cell division oof the fertilised egg. Also a lack of zinc will increase the risk of stretch marks.

SELENIUM 100MCG DAILY (both take)

Selenium is a mineral, there are no signs of this being deficient until it is to late.
Selenium will help against chromosone problems, which can cause birth defects and miscarriages.
In men this is important as it helps to produce healthy sperm and reduces abnormal sperm.

FOLIC ACID 400mcg DAILY.

This is important, because Folic Acid deficiency is the most common of all, this is because the body cannot store large amounts. This will help prevent spina bifida, and it is very important it is in good supply before conception takes place. It is a member of the B vitamins, to produce the genetic materials DNA and RNA, you need enough folic acid and B12.

LINSEED OIL 1000MG (both take)THIS IS THE SAME AS FLAXSEED OIL.

This helps against miscarriage and clotting, sperm mobility and low counts.

B VITAMINS 
B6 UPTO 50MG DAILY (Both take)

This will help balance hormones

VITAMIN B12 (Both take)
50MG DAILY

Helps with cell production and sperm counts and balance female hormones.

VITAMIN E 300IU A DAY (just the man)

This will help the sperm to fertilise the egg. Vit E thins the blood also so don't let him have this if he takes anything else that thins his blood and defo no asprin with vit E. I personally just give my DH tne Falxseed oil caps.

VITAMIN C 1000MG A DAY (Both take)

This will help stop the sperm from sticking together and help with ovulation.

If anyone is taking clomid, you really need this because it helps ovulation.

MANGANESE 5MG DAILY (Both take)

This is a trace element and will help regulate your blood sugar level. Low levels of this can cause birth malformations.

L-ARGININE 1000MG DAILY (Just the man)

This is an amino acid, the head of the sperm contains a very large amount of this nutrient which is essential for sperm production.
If you suffer from cold sores or genital herpes do not take this, as it will trigger an attack off.

L-CARNITINE 100MG DAILY (Just the man)

Again another amino acid, it is needed for the normal functioning of sperm cells.So there we go, just thought i'd share that with everyone, it may just help and fingers crossed it does.

This is a chart of our chances of conception during the run up to ovulation, ovulation and days after ovulation.

0 being ovulation day

-5 -4 -3 -2 -1 0 1 2 3

0% 11% 15% 20% 26% 15% 9% 5% 0%

Juliex


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all again,

Thought i'd do another post after all the waffle above.

How is everyone?

I have got bad right side ovary pains and tons of thick creamy CM, thought i'd share that disgusting bit of info as i know how us girlies like to hear about everyones symptons during the 2WW, so theres mine.  

Wouldbegreat........how did you get dry if you forgot your towel, did you stand there and drip dry LOL

Slycett so you will soon be on the 2ww? fingers crossed

Missyb its the flammin clomid, its a horrible drug, just stay positive and whenyou feel down tell yourself its the clomid and do something you like doing and don't let the clomid get you down, i've been on it and its horrible.

Fabizzy, good luck on your bonkathon, hey i found that if we do it from behind, me on my side and DH behind i got pregnant more times than if he was on top.................TMI TMI TMI but the swimmers seem to stay up, just a thought.

Hiya EmsyG.......how you doing? hows that head of yours?

Hello to everyone else on here

Juliex


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning everyone

Hope you are all enjoying the sunny weather and the BMS 

DH and me busy every other day as planned. Still waiting for a positive on opk - I'm on CD 12.

Went car shopping yesterday. I have a VW Soft top Beetle which I love, but it costs me over 200 a month! Was thinking about downsizing so that I pay less. Found a lovely little streetka and now can't decide what to do. Streetka 100 less a month, but I love my beetle......so gonna think on it today. Told DH that if I get pregnant I'll downsize then cause the xtra 100 would be great. We'll see.

Well we are off on a bike ride today, been cycling 3 times this week through the country lanes! Will no doubt end up in a pub 

Love to everyone and   to Amanda for feeling low.

Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Helloe girlies,
Blimey where is everyone 2day?  We got back from stourport this afternoon and have been over dp brothers to see kiddies, they are so sweet holly is three going on 13 and ruby is four months old and a right little pudding!  I WANT ONE!!!!!!!
Been talking wedding arrangements, dp has upset his mom as original plan was to all go over this evening and have a curry.  But them s.i.l says come over this afternoon instead if u want and see the kids, so we did.  Dont know why we need to go through all arrangements tbh, its not as if we're the royal family.   Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine, now have to start ironing as the treadmill is covered in it  Not managed bms 2day or yester, so just cross fingers we did enough before!!!!!!

Kate xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

JJR said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> Wouldbegreat, here is a list of vits and minerals and how they can help.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info wouldbegreat


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

How is everyone ?

The weather has been so beautiful i don't want the weekend to end   Me and dh have had a great time walks on the beach etc we sat on beach at 8pm last night it was great watching the sun set  

I'm going to go to the sauna this week and relax as i know i need to relax to get pg (i can now i have finished the house ) i am also going to go swimming once a week  

I'm on cd12 and monitor is still low this is right as i shouldn't ov til cd20 or cd22 so i am glad i have bought the monitor because the pressure is off now each month and im not worried im going to miss ov  

So no bms for us yet just random s*x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning everyone! Isn't it fabulous weather?!!!! 

Spent Saturday in the garden filling up the mahoosive pool we bought   and then Sunday down in London for mil's Birthday. We had lunch in St James Park and then let the kids play in the sandpit etc, was lovely and very relaxing.   

My head's finally feeling human again! I think I must have had a bug culminating in my funny tummy last week, horrid virus'. 
CD13 today so no pos opk yet but we're starting on the bms today just in case lol.   

Wbg - Relaxing sounds good! Swimming is soo good for you too. 

JJR - Thanks for all the info, very interesting.   How're you?

Kate - Well done on the ironing! Want to do anymore? I live near Cambridge   

Sarah - Oh your poor beetle! I'll give it a good home lol. I love those cars! Well done on all the cycling too.

Rach - How's things sweetpea? I had a cuddle with my 10week old neice yeterday and she was scrumptious! Kinda makes you even more determined I guess. What cd are you on now? Are we in synch again?

Amanda - How're you doing now chick? That clomid's funny stuff, try to not get too down if you can and remember to take a bit of time out doing something nice just for you.   

Off to brave Sainsburys as the fridge looks like Old Mother Hubbards cupboard   
I shall come back muttering about £4 for a bag of cherries!  xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies! how are you all doing?

i have managed to blag a day off of work and wanted to spend the day looking over the job description for a promotion i'd like.. tbh though im more   than ever!!

thank you jjr,and em re the advice on the clomid. it is soooo horrible and i have spent most of the weekend on and off in   it's just not like me. i also think i need to take a bit of a back seat for my sanity's sake. i will still be checking up on here because i love my ff's and i want to see you all (no pressure lol) get the bfp's that you so deserve. i want to give you all a big   and thank you for everything.

big   to my partner in crime rachel... no pressure love but i want to see you on that first scan board asap!!!


amanda xx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Where is everyone? There must be one very serious bonkathon going on, come on ladies release those men from the bedroom and crawl to the computer and update us all.

Well, not much for me, just right side ovary twinges but not as much this morning, so looks like they might be cooling down and that means the progesterone willbe slowing down and that means BFN, 7dpo is when the body wrks out if its pregnant or not and if not the progesterone stops and the lining gets ready to break down ready for AF.............boo hoo  

Oh well, thats life.

My friend lost her daughter a year ago on the 18th of this month, it was a day before she would have been 13, she found her dead in bed and it was due to her diabetes, so sad and she was there only child, they had tried for more but my mate kept MCing at 4 months, since her death its made me look at life in such a different way, i'm glad to be alive and think that whatever goes wrong or doesn't go my way at least i still have my health and life.

Enough of the doom and gloom

missyb, sadly the clomid is a little evil drug but it does have high success rates so it balances itself out, i would say to you take the vits with it though as they will help you, hide all the sharp objuects coz during the 2ww it can turn you into a ravin   i was terrible, i had to sit down and count to 10 over the most silly things, so be warned, try not to take it out on your DH, come on here and vent.

EmsyG, i'm fine thanks, just trying to make each day fly by, byy keeping busy. What you up2?
Hiya wouldbegreat, don't forget that you stand a higher chance of a BFP if you do the   the day before, so make sure you cover that day.

Fabizzy, how you doing hun? hope ou are feeling good x

Hiya slycett, samonthemoon and smark, hope you are all ok and enjoying the sun x

Ohhhhhhhhh my right ovary has started again.........ummmmmmmmm oh go on body just play head games LOL

Right, i'm off to play in the garden, have a great day and keep positive.

Juliex


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all  
Hello julie i feel the same as you about life   my fertility monitor will let me know ov surge so we will bms when it happens everyday its still low today we are doing it every other day at the moment to keep it fresh .I think we did it to much last month and that didn't help  

I have been to the sauna today on my own   this is a first for me so i am really pleased .It was great and i got talking to lots of random peaple   

(I will relax this month till 2ww anyway )

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everyone 

Just a quickie to send you all lots of      

I'm on CD 14 and have had a positive on OPK this evening.
Been BD every other day since CD 6 plus CDs 12, 13 & 14. Gonna BD now for next 3 days too!
At least I can't say it's through lack of trying if we don't concieve this month 

Anyway off to munch some Steak and home made chips now - yummy!

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello it's me 

Well I have not been on as am taking a bit of a back seat on the old ttc front...I don't know what happened but the other day I just felt like I have had enough.  I am blessed with two gorgeous girls and am not enjoying thinking about this all the time.  I am going to have sex for fun and if it happens then great but if not then it wasn't meant to be.  Life is more fun not thinking about it at the moment.  So I have no opk's not hpt's and less stress and it feels good.

Am still going to pop on daily and read about all your bfp's   but no more obsessing from me 

Amanda thanks for the pm    will reply soon 

Lots of love to everyone else

Good luck

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quick one to say hi & that I havent forgotten everyone. been really busy &
off out to meet Devon FF people for lunch.

Rach... we are trying now not to get to stressed about it.. I am still using the OPK's but
not talking about them & we have been having BMS every 3 days so it will be fresh but
only if we have felt like it & I am hoping that when surge shows that its on the day we
are feeling like it.. if its not then we are still not doing it unless we fancy it.. no more... Right we have to do it today etc.... 

Lots of love to all & i will be back soon for personals. xxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello Rachel im glad you are ok enjoy the sunshine honey  

Madison hello to you too glad you are keeping busy  

Well as for me and going to the sauna to relax I spent the rest of the day with a migrane so won't be doing that again   I am on cd15 and still have a low on the monitor hope it changes soon to show i ov  

Hope you are all ok


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all! 

Had my opk surge this morning, on time again hurrah! Combined with a temp change but no ov pain like normal   . 

Hope everyone's doing ok! xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi

I am cd16 and got a high on the fertility monitor   its been so much better using the monitor less stress  that i  im going to miss it  i was worried i wasn't going to see a high so i am pleased today 

Spiderwebb does the fertility monitor give you a peak before ov ?

Hope everone is ok let the   commence  

Wouldbegreat


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Well nothing to report really for me........i couldn't feel anymore un-pregnant, nothing at all going on.

To be honest is this the best ever pain free 2ww i've ever had, i have no painful boobs at all and i normally have the most sore boobs ever, so its a good sign that my hormones are level. The only thing i keep getting is a sore right ovary and on every so ofteni get a very slight nip feeling.

How is everyone?

Good luck everyone

Juliex


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI,

  My surge was almost there yesterday so it will show today so I am joining you
      did it yesterday & used an instead cup for the first time
  putting it in wasnt to bad but taking it out this morning was HORRIBLE !!!!

  Julie,

        Hope its a good sign   

  Hi to everyone else.

        katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Good Luck madison

Get plenty of   done and when you have done it lift your legs high in the air and pretend to be riding a bike, do that for a good 10 mins, this is your month, no more messing about, you are goig to get pregnant this month and that's an order.

Don't stop BDing until your CM turns thick and do it morning and night, after that you can chill out LOL

Good luck and fingers crossed this is your month.

PMA all the way.

Julie


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi girls 

Its cd 17 for me and another high day so i will get a peak over the next few days we have been having bms every other day to keep them fresh as i drained his bo****ks  last month   i think  

I will have   everyday when i get a peak and do the bike ride thing  

I also have twinges on left side this month and thats a first since op (this was my better side only one clip not 2 and easier to mend ) this is going to be our month PMA  

Dh has a date for infertility clinic for his first sperm test   its the end of the month    part of me is very scared about this  

Madison good luck to you this month too i think the instead cups will help allot 

JJR good luck to you too  

Wouldbegreat


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Wouldbegreat stay +++ and no ---- thoughts, this is also your month, we are all going to get our BFP with sticky beans so get your DH's to b*nk on demand and then ride your bike LOL

I have found the spoon position has helped me get my BFP's so lie on you side, stick your bum out at your DH and wiggle it, that should do the trick.

Girl power against infertility LOL 

Sorry girls i have a silly head on today.

Well my (.)(.) are starting to twinge more each hour, this is a very funny cycle for me and i had a huge dollop of clear stretchy CM yesterday, it was huge and so unlike anything i have ever had in any other cycles i've had before.

Good luck all

Juliex


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Julie,

      Your inbox is FULL  

  Would be great...

        Drained his **llocks      
        Hope your ok. xxxxx

      Well.. we all know what most of us will be up to tonight   Some even know what position
      we will be doing it in     

      Katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya,

I've deleted some messages now, got some more room, well have you tasted it yet Madison and did it taste bitter or sweet? LOL

Juliex


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi spiderwebb,

No, you do the deed in the spoons position and then lie on your back and ride your bike 

Happy spooning and riding hun xxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya,

Shouldn't you be in bed baby making spiderwebb? LOL

If you have a retroverted uterus then i think the spoons would be better and its always worked for me, well i just mix positions and thats my fav LOL TMI TMI TMI

Good luck hun

Juliex


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya spiderwebb,

Tilted, many women have it and don't know, its quite common. I sometimes have to hang my bum over the end of the couch if the doctor wants to do an internal and sometimes i'm ok and can lie normal so i guess my insides change. Its worth a try doing the spoons i also find less runs out. TMI LOL

Juliex


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies, 
My god ur all sex starved by the sound of it,  but then agen i can talk Must say i've had my fair share this cycle, now on cd21, had af pains last 2 days but thats nothing new for me So far ive tried putting me bum on a pillow for half hour and even leaning me legs up the wall  
Hope everyone is doing well with loads of lovely bms.
Hi spiderwebb, glad tuesday went ok 4 u, its gets easier as it goes along and u will find it helps petal.
Im gonna keep my fingers crossed for all of us this month think we all deserve a bfp.  8 days to go b4 im even gonna attempt a test, too much stress does me no good. Ask me agen monday and i mite have changed me mind tho.  Not been on all week, trying to get wedding stuff sorted, get spiced 8 weeks 2moz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my god so much to do.
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, and dont forget girls, legs up and keep riding   

Kate xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spider,
Think i may have to join u with a rather large jack daniels and coke! Diet of course, must lose more weight!  
I can diet 2moz.
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey girls just checking in to see that you are all alright 

And it seems that you are all a randy little lot 

Have been really busy cleaning house for the arrival of guests on mon and I must say have done a good job 

I am defo not trying but have had sex twice this month and it is my B-day on mon so dh is taking me out for a nice meal tonight so it may happen again  we shall see.

Hey Amanda how are you doing   How is the not trying going.  Mine is going good and feel a lot more relaxed about things as there is no pressure.  I hope you are ok 

Hello to julie, slycett, madison, sarahc, spider, emsy, woodbegreat, smark and anyone that I have missed
have a good weekend bonking 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

I had a BFN from my clomid, am devastated and to make matters worse have had a HUGE row with dh about it all, he refuses point blank to try and more and feel like we want different things. I know a lot of it is because of recent emotions but i feel cheated, never ever qusetion his endless boys weekends away or nights out or evenings watching football but he has such control over the one thing I am desperate for.

I am going to the gym tonight to avoid him or I could say something that's irreversable. Feel very angry and low today.

well done for being relaxed Rachel the pressure of ttc is so horrible x x x x x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Sarah c          
              Sorry hubby is being like that   Maybe try all of julie's suggestions without him
              knowing why ?? xxx

          Well I went bike riding last night & had my legs up on the bedroom wall.. Having children already
          I didnt think my body could look any worse naked but upside down.. OH GOD.. it looks GROSS   
            I put the pillow over me so DH couldnt see everything heading south the wrong way..
          otherwise he'd have been thinking .. how the hell did I just give that one   

          Julie./... Never would I do that.. YUCKY POO !!!!!!!!  

               good luck to us all   

          I havent had ovulation pains so far tho   

    Love Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Morning all,

I have nothing to report today, i feel normal..........whatever that may be.

Madison, good luck.

Sarahc.......play it cool hun, don't let your DH think you want him, blank him, don't tell him when you are ready to O and play hard to get, don't fall out with him and just go about doing your own thing.........then when its comes near O day, say the day before wear something a bit sexy, don't make it obvious you want to BD and bend over in his view, show some panty and he will be on you before you know it.....wash the kitchen floor on all floors with some bum showing or do a Sharon Stone, its reverse physiology and it will work a treat. Remember the clomid will be making you more sensitive and moody.........well it did me.

Fabizzy, hi and good luck this cycle.

Slycett, how are you today.

Spiderwebb, how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else and goog luck

Juliex


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks girls well very bizarrly (sp) I said to him you won't let me do anymore clomid ( we had both agreed on this but didn't realise how I would feel) and he said no not this side of our holiday - lets enjoy summer and start again when back in September!!!!! I saw my gp a few months back and had the forms which I've now lost, typical so I'll go and get some more this week and we can be reffered from there. Gosh 3 months off and back on it.

am gobsmacked he would do this for me - am still going to gym tonight feel a battle of the weight coming on!! may help in the long run with things. Sorry all me not even got dressed yet x x x x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all 

I am on cd 18 and still a high on the monitor i feel tender low in my tummy so all happening   I did the legs on the wall thing too last night   couldn't bring myself to do the bike  

Julie i have a tilted womb too once it took a doctor an hour to do a smear (she hadn't done many before ) she wanted to give in but i wasn't leaving till done i ended up proping up under a pillow  

Madison i can just imagine us all with are legs up the wall and lol it is a bit of a sight isn't it at least my (.)(.) don't move  

Rachel great to hear from you glad you are chilling out  

Missyb hope you are well honey  

Sarah glad you still have plan going it is very stressfull and dh may just want a bit of you and him time  

Spiderwebb glad you are ok isn't it funny we are all around the same cycle we will all be stressed on the 2ww together it will be a great confort  

Slycett glad you are keeping busy and ooh wedding only 8 weeks away  

I'm worried about having bms too much this month and wouldn't let dh do it again this morning   i wanted to do it every other day till i get a peak on monitor but what if i miss it   and i do wish like Madison i had bought the instead cups too


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Everyone  

Just caught up on all your posts. 

Sarah C -  

     to everyone else!

CD 19 for me. Today will be the last official 'bms' day   Then it's when we fancy it 

I have sore (.)(.) but always do from ov. Apart from that nowt to report. I will not be testing at all this month, just gonna wait for AF to (not  ) arrive!

Love to everyone

Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello everyone 
cd22 for me now,      that for once i get a big fat bfp.
Am keeping away fromthe pee sticks, but is very hard.  Still got af pains, but thats nothing new for me. What crappy weather we got today here, been drizzling on and off all day. I need sunshine!!!!!!!!! Having a indian 2nite (yum yum) been a good girl all day so having a treat. 
Sarah - glad your dh changed his mind, dont forget its hard sometimes for the men too.  Last nite my dp agreed to try a third cycle ivf if the second one doesnt work in august  This is after 6 months of him saying we will only have 2 go's.   
Kate xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

men we love em really

dh said to me when he got in was on my way to buy you a bunch of flowers but the rain would've ruined on the way back (he doesn't drive) and I got a lovely  

hoping everyone gets


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi All,

          Well didn't do it yesterday as we had both had enough basically & with his count
          being low is would have been pointless anyway as we had already done it 2 days in 
          a row once surge showed BUT this morning my cervix is still open & I thought it
          should have been shut by now so I guess we will have to do it again today & then
          thats it.  

          Had some bad news yesterday.. My grandma noticed she was bleeding from her nipple
          & my Aunt took her to the docs in Chesterfield. ( she is staying with my aunt for a visit
          she actually lives with my mum up the road from me ) & the doc found a mass in one of
          her breasts, its large & he said def not a cyst so he has booked her in for an emergency
          monogram seems like even emergency ones take a couple of weeks tho so we will
          have to wait & see & hope its not the c word.. as my grandma puts it !  

        
        Julie,
                Thanks for all the help with the cervix info   Hope the rest of your 2ww
                  goes well & I will keep reading your diary.

        Wouldbegreat,
                  At least your (.) (.) dont move    wish mine didn't !!

        Sarah c,
                  Awwww bless him  

        Kate,
                  Good luck for rest of 2ww, its hard for me to keep away from pee sticks too
                  but I am def gonna try to keep away from them till 10 days po at least.

        Rachel,
                  Have a LOVELY birthday  

        Sarah,
                  You & me both re the last day I think.. or is that hope !! Will be glad of the break.

        Spiderweb,
                  Hope you are ok  

        Missing you others   

        Thats the end of my early morning Sunday message  

                Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

I really hope they can get that scan in soon. Big hugs x x x x x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

To you all and i hope that you will all get that   real soon xxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Fairly new to FF and have picked up on your thread, hope you don't mind if I join in?

Currently at the end of 2WW but not feeling v positive, got some cramping today so think AF is about to make an appearance.  Also had one day bleed on CD20 but have started Chinese herbs so it could have been from that as never happened before, anyone know?

Also, not much has been happening in the way of BMS, DH is apparently finding it offputting to keep talking about it!!    Hard to keep the air of mystery around these things after all we have gone through but I guess I have to bite my tongue and make a bit more effort.  We are off to Paris at the weekend for my birthday so hopefully we will have some   then, give us a kick start for next cycle!

Sending you all     and    

Foxylady


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Afternoon all! 

Hey Foxy and welcome   

Just a short one from me as DD's pestering me to use the laptop for her Peppapig game   

Madison - Hope the scan comes through quickly and everything turns out to be ok.   

cd 19 here and counting. xxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

hi 

I am on cd19 and had a peak this morning on monitor woo hoo at least i know I'm defo ovulating I knew anyway and this conferms my cycle is right .

Madison I'm so sorry about your news what a worry . How do you know if cervix is open if tmi pm me i want  to know how to do it.

More from me later I'm on a iphone and its awkward to message .

WBG


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Well i am either due AF tomorrow or tuesday and feel in a very good mood and thats not normally like me, i normally feel a bit moody and i feel great,really happy and wonderful.......(.)(.) feel just a little funny at the nip area and i still have my right side ovary pains. Cervix is still high and closed. So thats me.

Wouldbegreat, here is a link for you to lok at, i sent it to Madison and it made us both feel sick, it shows the cervix and tells you about the positions and its yuk yuk and will make you wanna throw.

http://www.gardenoffertility.com/cervix.shtml

http://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm

The best way to tell if you are fertile is to use two fingers and go in, if the cervix is very hard to reach (touch) then you are fertile, do this at different stages throughout your cycle and you will soon be able to tell whats going on and if its open or closed.

Madison......if your DH has a low sperm count put him on the vits and minerals i listed further back, they help improve the sperm so very, very much and if the swimmers are slow give him a cup of coffee before you BD and the caffiene makes the swimmers wake up and more active so they perform better.

Hi foxylady73 a maids uniform or turn into a naughty nurse might interest him LOL

Hi emsyg, slycett, sarahc, spiderwebb and everyone else.

Juliex

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Julie - might give the maids outfit a go but think he is sick of the sight of nurses after the last few years (no offence to all you lovely nurses out there!) and it would have the opposite effect!  

Foxylady xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG thats gross isn't it im not putting my fingers in to touch that   it looks like the end of a d**k   or a girl dog when in season  (i have felt like that today )


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL,

Yep, gross, gross and more gross.

If you read it it even says to taste it LOL well myself and Madison have decided that is really going just too far, its says if your CM taste sweet you are fertile and if it tastes bitter then you are not fertile...how disgusting is that

Juliex


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

I won't tell you what dh said about that


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening to all the sex starved girlires 
My god tasting ur own own fingers ugh ugh ugh.  Think i'll pass on that one.
Madison - hope u dont have to wait too long for scan, will keep my fingers crossed its good news  .
Hi emsy, would be great, jjr, spiderwebb, amanda and rachel.
And anyone ive missed as im losing the plot 
cd23 for me so officially i cant test 2moz.................if i want to. Got 2 first response tests just waiting for me in my bedroom drawer, hidden from dp. Ha Ha!
Cant decide what to do tho, no af pains to speak of now t.i.t.s feel huge tho

Kate xx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Morning all,

Well what a confused bunny i have been, i thought i was on day a cyce day further along, i am still 2 or 3 days off testing date and its done my head in LOL i'm sure i'm seeing things, i'm sure when i looked at my monitor it said a different number than its showing LOL  

How is everyone?

I lay there from 6 this morning with my nips fizzing like mad, my left one is more active that the right but they are both feeling funny its not tender or painful just a funny feeling, a little like spasms and just feeling fizzy. I had a ton of thick creamy CM this morning and a runny bum..............so there you go TMI and i thought i'd share it with you all LOL Cervix is very high up still and NO i didn't taste it LOL even i draw the line with that one.

Whats everyone up2 today?

Its another fanastic sunny day,hope its the same for you al.

Slycett, well..........did you or didn't you? are you now down on your pee sticks?

Madison, hows things?

Emsyg, what you been up2?

Spiderwebb, wouldbegreat, foxylady73, sarahc and everyone else i hope you are all well and have plentyof this wonderful sunshine.

Juliex


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Thanks all for wishes about my grandma.. No app thru yet !!   

Julie is very ' up ' on her info about cervix's isnt she wouldbegreat.. I take it you agree with
us about the tasting but... HOW GROSS.. The pics where gross too hey.. Good luck
for this mth..    

Julie, I am fine thanks.. think cervix is closed now & even tho it was still open yesterday James
blankly refused to do it again.. bless him   
cervix still high & closed hey.. that sounds brill.. Mines is low quite a while before AF is due.

Kate...     Sounds like you are as bad as most of us with the early testing..
what are     anyway ?? & what do they know !!   

Foxylady... I know what you mean about DH..Mine is finding sex just really unenjoyable anytime
      around O as its so planned & on demand etc.. pressure or what !!! 
      have a lovely weekend & birthday   

  Emsy.. I am also day 19 I think     xxx

Love to everyone I have missed & I know there are a few. xxxxxxxxxxxxx

      Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi 

Madison yes she is a wizz about the cervix and the vits those pictures were gross and NO I WON'T TASTE IT   good luck to you too  

Julie its lovely isn't it today i am going to have a relaxing day at home today  

Im on cd20 and have a peak again today so i will  ovulate tonight and get ovulation pain My ticker is spot on .DH is coming home at dinner time if he can   as we are busy tonight and will be home late so not sure if we will get the chance for bms tonight  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

to everyone

Lovely here too Julie - I'm on playground duty today but I don't mind when the sun is shining 

CD 20 for me today. Nothing to report really. Slightly sore (.)(.) as usual and I have been feeling a bit flat  Can't really explain it, bit negative I suppose or it could just be the old pmt which makes me tetchy  Apart from that don't feel pregnant and am not got that sense of maybe I am? Think it's probably cause I'm getting used to it happening 

Love to all 

Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello everyone it's my b-day 

Mil and Fil are arriving in a mo so am going to be off for a while.

Hope you are ok

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Rachel


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rachel xx

Foxylady


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Happy birthday Rachel  
I been a good girl 2day and not tested, dont know whether i got af pains or whether its my imagination again.  As much as i like being on the 2ww i hate this part of it.  Do i test or dont i?  Is it too soon, would it make any difference anyway? Honest girls i am driving myself   so am just going to have a bath and try and chill out.  
Hope everyone is well, weather has been ok here for a change hope we get a nice weekend

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Foxylady ~ welcome to the thread 

Rachel ~



Have a lovely day 

Slycett ~ good luck for when you test  

Take care all 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

hi girls just quickly my result of clomid was bfn. Ok feel a bit flat but going to enjoy summer and get back on the crazy pills sometime in the autumn.

love sarah x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the wishes girls  

A little bit tipsy but drinking water now and off to bed.

Lots of love 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Rach I missed your Birthday yesterday, but have a big   today instead   

Those pics of cervix's were grim!   

Not so hopeful this month, feeling a bit jaded about it all I suppose - hence not being around as much. DP just doesn't seem to "get" the whole timing thing, and even though I'm a nympho anyway, he always seems to be "too tired" or "too stressed" or "have too much on" on the right days and when I try and carefully point out that I'm not just jumping him cos I feel like it, and it's one of "those" days, he then says that talking about it and telling him that puts him off even more and adds to all the pressure he already has!     What's the flipping point?!   

Anyway, rant over. Hope you're all well and enjoying the sunshine. We've got dd's sports day today, so I'm off at lunch-time to cheer her on!   xxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

I'm not feeling at all hopeful coz my (.)(.) have stopped feeling funny at the nips and i feel so normal, i don't feel like AF is coming nor do i feel pregnant.

I think i am due AF either today, tomorrow or thursday, its defo one of those days as my CM turned thick and creamy on friday, so its only days and hours until i know my fate LOL

Madison.......fingers crossed for you during your 2ww

Rachel....Happy Birthday for yesterday xxx 

EmsyG......pure gross arn't tehy, to think thats what we look like on the inside.....yuk

SarahC.........sorry to hear about your BFN, i think i will be joining you anyday now hun xxx   for your next cycle

wouldbegreat, how are you?

slycett, foxylady73, smark and to everyone else a bug hello and tons of luck.

Juliex


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Oppppppppppps i 4got,

Today i bought a pregnancy test which can be used 6 days before AF is due..............YES 6

Its a first response one, so they do a 4 days and now a 6 days pregnancy test.........i have it but so far i have resisted because i'm so sure AF is coming.

Juliex


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello

I am on the dreaded 2ww now im feeling very positive for this month asi have ovulated on better side first time since operation so im   this is our month  

Madison thinking about you honey  

JJR im sorry you feel af is going to arrive let me send you some     re preg test 6 days early omg where did you buy that ? What if late implantation ? it aint over till af arrives i recon  

Emsy how did sports day go   is it you who is on the same cycle day as me CD21 ? my af due in 12 days my cycle is long  

Missyb hope you are ok we all miss you  

Rachel have you had a hangover today hope not  

Sarah sorry you got a bfn on the clomid  

Hello to all you other girls


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya,

I got it from Boots, went in and there it was, yer, its only ladies who are lucky enough to implant early, say day 9/10 that will be able to take full advantage of it, i implant on day 11 as a rule but its probably still worth the buy.

Juliex


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies, 
cd25 for me, bfn this morning tho, couldnt hold out any longer 
Feel like poo and going to eat myself silly this evening.

Kate xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

fairy wishes i like that have you squished the spider  

slysett sorry about the bfn it may be too early


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fairy pm'd you twice.  Ha ha im going   
I know its early girlies i will test agIn satday if af no show as not even 2 weeks past ov date till friday  Not really going to eat myself silly, still got 4lb to lose from my lardarse b4 dress fitting next satday 
Thanks everyone, love it on here, no longer drive my friends mad with tales of ttc, i drive you lot mad instead!!! 

Kate xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

we don't mind its great to be able to talk about it isn't it


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

You're right fairy, we all need to keep positive!
Im trying my best, am going to get dressing gown on now as dp thinks its 95deg outside, and has got all doors and windows open.  Im going round shutting them and have just turned heating on im b.l.o.o.d.y. freezing!!!!!!!
Kate xx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

What a confusing time, i woke early hours to cramps, so AF is just packing her bags for a visit i think. My cervix is still high so i think it will come down quite quick and all will be over. Tell you one minging fact, i have pure sweaty armpits.......thought i'd share that info with you but they don't smell LOL

How is everyone?

Morning Madison, how you doing?

Hiya Fairy_wishes.

Slycett, good luck with the next test.

Hiya wouldbegreat, Fabizzy and EmsyG

Have a great day everyone

Juliex


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi girls

Well CD 22 for me. My (.)(.) were sore from OV, but instead of my (.)(.) getting more sore they are getting less sore - odd  Normally they get progressivly sore up to AF. I am also feeling anxious (no reason I can think of!) and a bit tearful. I hope it's not AF coming early 

Can never understand the whole sore boobs thing  Why do they get sore before AF, or before a pregnancy? And why do mine seem to get sore right on ov ? Never know whether to be pleased they are sore or not? Surely if I ever get pregnant they will do the opposite of what they do before AF> Sorry if that doesn't make sense 

DH took his swimmers in to be tested this morning - bless him  Fingers crossed results are good still.

Love to everyone. Sorry no personals.

Sarah x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi smark how long did dh have to get swimmers to clinic as my dh will have to do that soon  

Hello girls Lovely day today isn't it  

Im feeling positive today i wonder how long that will last  

I have woke up with cold sores on top lip and bottom lip i haven't had any for a long time   I also had a nose bleed last night .

The boob thing does my head in too i had sore ones this time at ovulation and day before af last month .I can't really go on that either as boobs twinge when not pg .I can usually tell if pregnant by the mass of veins all over chest .But even thats hard as i am older now and veins show a bit more anyway  

Have a great day


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening everyone!
JJR looks like i will be joining u fairly soon i reckon, cd26 for me and serious af pains. what a b.u.g.g.e.r the witch is! 
Going over best friends 2nite to talk wedding plans and have a gossip, football is on here dp's friend coming over so im making myself scarce  
Hello fairy my ff namesake how r u 2day?
Hello smark, madison, amanda and rachel hope u r all ok?
Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!! i have been AWOL and to be honest it has done me the world of good. having said that i have missed you all so much that i had to come back and see whats been going on...

there is sooooo much to catch up with so i wont try!! just wanted to say a belated [fly] HAPPY BIRTHDAY to rachel!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

i thought i'd start a new post as i dont know how to make the movey bit stop and didnt want to make you all sea sick!!!

i had been doing really well with the whole trying but not trying thing  untill i had my tracking scan... it went well... one huge follie, 24mm womb lining was 12mm so it's all fab... now im obsessed again!! no.. im not as bad as i was last mth.. im not even going to do a diary this mth... i think i need to chill out and try and get on with things... i got so depressed last mth that i just felt like i'd turned into this crazy baby obsessed numpty!!


hi to rachel,kate/slycett,WBG, emsy, smark/sarah,jjr/julie,fairywishes.. (ok i know im cheating!)

to all those that need hugs   and hopefully next time im on here there will be loads of bfp's as we deserve it!!


amanda xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Evening everyone,

Still no sign of AF but did a test earlier and got a  .  It's my birthday on Friday and DH is taking me to Paris so the old   will probably turn up then  

Been a wierd month, had cramps but no (.)(.) pain at all, must be the herbs.

Sarah - hope you get good results from the swimmers.

Hope eveyone else is doing ok,     and   for everyone.

Foxylady x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Well today i'm 15dpo and in the early hours of this morning my (.)(.) started to fizz again, nothing now i'm up and i am still producing thick and creamy CM and cevix still very high........my armpits are sweatinglike mad and i just thought i'd share all that gross info with this fine morning and if i've just put you off your cornflakes then i'm very sorry LOL

I have no AF pains, so i guess i'm still in the running..........now i've said that AF will arrive LOL

How is everyone?

Morning Madison, i see you are online.........hope your 2ww flys by with a BFP at the end of it.

Foxylady73........it ain't over till the red witch shows x Have a great time in Paris, i love it there and sooooooo many wonderful shops.

Hi Missyb, sorry to hear you were down last month, i hope you are feeling better now x

Hiya Smark i hope your DH's swimmers are fantastic x GOOD LUCK x

Hi Fairy, slycett, wouldbegreat and everyone else.

Have a great day all

Juliex


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi 

I have made an appointment for the doctors as my lower tummy really hurts and worse when i walk it feels like when your bladder is so full it hurts but i feel like this all the time its tender to press too   I think i may have an infection so i am taking a urine sample with me   I also have a serious outbreak of cold sores top and bottom lip   I haven't had any for ages then 6 come at once  

I'm also very tierd but i have had a busy week apart from that i was feeling ok so can't understand why body is so run down  

I am going to a friends now for coffee so i will catch up later im going to doctors about 5 i will also ask when i can be referred to infertility clinic (thats what they call it here makes you feel good straight away )for test etc as this is my 4th cycle i reckon another 2 months .

Have a good day


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi wouldbegreat,

You poor thing hun,just on a happier note when i have got pregnant in the past my cold sores also join me and its been in the 2ww.............so fingers crosed for you its a good sign.

Juliex


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi fairy, hi julie, and everyone else!cd27 for me 14dpo, still af pains but no show yet. Stay away af!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
On net at work at mo, as at clothes show 2nite at friends school, no doubt buying loads of cheap stuff for holiday!  
Hi amanda nice to have you back, glad ur feeling better.
I will test satday if af no show as three friends have now told me they had af pains and went on to get bfp.
Heres hoping and praying i make it a fourth and then we get a 6th 7th 8th 9th and so on.  Good luck girlies.    
Kate xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Kate... Oh yes, I got bad AF pains with Miles on day 7 of a 2 day transfer with IVF so thats
            the same as being 9 days past ovulation so it def could be a good thing   

  Julie,... I started sending you a pm & you were on line & by the time I had finished you had
            signed off     For you too  

  Fairy wishes... Lets hope that slight blood loss was implantation bleed   You are the same as
            me, I think I am 6dpo also. I have slight period tummy ache but no pains, not hopeful
            tho as I came on a few mths ago on day 22 & I will be that tomorrow.   
            for us both.

  Wouldbegreat... I am about to send you a PM. I hope the docs app goes ok for you & that you
            feel better after your lunch with friends   xx

  Foxy lady..     Have a good time in Paris  

        Anyone I have forgotten I am sorry & hello to you too. xxxx


      I have lower back ache & tummy ache & the tops of my thighs hurt  God knows what
      thats about !!    AF may arrive early me thinks !!! 

    Katy. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello 

not even going to try and do personals today except to say hi again Amanda glad you are back 

I have mil and fil here and they are getting quite old bless...they have the routine of a toddler   bed early up early and must eat on time otherwise all is not well.  The girls are loving having them around so that is good.  Have managed to have bms only three times this month but am not worried as I said I am taking it as it comes and not obsessing about it.  Have not symptoms except dizzy spells which I have been having on and off since last sunday.  Boobs are not even sore.  Having a bbq tonight for my birthday so am going to have a few drinks   and am enjoying life at the mo which is good.

Hope you are all well 

Back after the weekend 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies, just a quick update.
Been to dentist and had gappy smile fixed at last.
DP rang me to say friends who got married end of march are now expecting their first baby.  Great now even he cant tell me face to face just like like everyone else.  Sorry girls im so upset he told me over the phone I guess i must just have pmt or somat. Due 2moz so hope she hurries up and gets it over with
Kate xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the    

Still dont know what's going on, am now 18 dpo and no sign of AF, tested again tonight and still a  .  I wondered if the bit of bleeding I had on CD20 might have been implantation, got my hopes up this morning but feel really down again now.  But like you say Julie it ain't over til the red witch shows.  Although I'm wondering now if the bleed on CD20 was it and I'm now on a new cycle with the herbs throwing things out??  Really confused  

Oh well, will need to see how things go over the weekend, if I am in a new cycle that would be good timing for lots of   in Paris!!

Wouldbe great - sorry to hear you feel bad, hope you feel better soon.

Kate -   

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Foxylady xxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya Foxy lady, when did you O?

When we get our surge we can O anything from 12 to 48 hours later, so ou need to add 48 hours on to your O day, so say you O'd on day 14 you then add 48 hours on and then 14 days to that, that then is your AF due date...............now if after that date you hit 17 dpo without AF you are pregnant but you have to be sure you got a true genuine surge as we all get AF no longer than 17dpo thats a fact and anything over 17dpo is a pregnancy for defo.

I hope that helps

So, you really have to be sure of your O date.

Juliex


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Julie

Thanks for the advice, pretty sure my O date was CD14 which would make AF due 4 days ago on a 28 day cycle (which is what I usually have).  Never usually late but still getting a BFN and no px symptoms really....

Foxylady xxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Foxy,

Did you O or get your surge on day 14?

Some women, including me implant late, i tend to implant on day 11, so depending on what pregnancy test you use you could still be testing and getting a ---- but but in fact be pregnant. leave it 2 days and if still no AF then test again.

Juliex


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Julie,

Surged on day 12 so reckon O was day 14?  Will try again in a couple of days, just don;t 'feel' pregnant.  But then my only previous px have ended in m/c so if it turns out I am it's maybe no bad thing to feel different anyway.

Thanks for your help guess I will just have to wait it out...

Foxy xx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Another thing, it is said that the bean attaches itself slightly to the uterus then two days later it fully attaches and then it takes two days to get the hcg into the blood stream.

Hope that helps.

Good luck, we are both in the same boat but i havn't tested yet..............chicken LOL

Juliex


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Just popped on to wish you all  my fingers are crossed for you all too and i hope and 
That you will all get that well deserve   very soon also here's sending you all,
Positive vibes     take care keep us all posted love ya all nicky xxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi 
Doctors think i may have a urine infection so sent sample of won't know till Tuesday she has given me cystitis powder as she thinks i may have acid i wee .I have had problems since op with pain and she thinks i may of had it since op the stuff taste disgusting and is making me gag i would rather have pain than drink it 3 times a day  

She also looked at scar and felt tummy and said i have allot of bruising still and should not expect to get  pregnant for another 3 months due to swelling and bruising although she said keep trying so i will understand if not pregnant this month  

I asked how long before a refferal and she said 1 year of ttc  that a long time i have spoke to others on here who have had clomid before that   Time is ticking and if i ever want to do egg share i will be to old  

wbg


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Hey wouldbegreat before you try or think about clomid get on some vits and minerals coz they help you loads. I was on clomid and although it got me pergnant i still MC's and what they don't tell youis clomid can make the uterine lining thinner and that can increase the risk of MC. It also piles weight around your middle and turns you into a mad woman.......LOL i tried clomid and got pregnant on it 2 or 3 times can't quite remember and then i went onto the metformin, i bought them myself to be honest as i was sick of waiting and i told my specialist and he said ok as you are on them i will prescribe them for you and they are great and much better for you.

But saying that if you O on your own then they may not put you on anything.........Good luck and i hope you are feeling much better to today.

Madison, hello and how are you? any signs?

Foxy.........well? anything? still nothing for me, just pure cramps in the night last night and my (.)(.) have started to get sore again. Good luck hun x

Slycett, men think or should i say don't think, he was probably just telling you in passing about your friends baby men don't get as stressed about this TTC lark, so it was probably just oh by the way kinda thing, don't worry, you will get pregnant and have your own.

Hiya Fabizzy, EmsyG, missyb and to everyone else..........GOOD LUCK

Juliex


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Julie,


Your inbox is full again !! xx

Everyone else... I will be back later.. housework is calling !!!

katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning girlies, having a bit of a pants time at the moment so am looking in but not much to post.

Lots of luck to you all, especially those of you due to test!   xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,
All over for me this month evil witch has shown.    Already in my jimjams dp cooking tea, i want lager! what a b.u.g.g.e.r bank holiday weekend as well, and i was hopful this month seeing as i ov right on time, just my luck it was prob on the side where tube is blocked.  Dont worry tho i mite be down but i aint out.  Be back on the ttc bonkathon say oooh this time next week.  
Kate xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everyone

Hope you have all had a good day and looking forward to the bank holiday. 
I'm on half term now - woohoo! Though I'll be going into school to catch up on displays in my classroom.

Emsy - Sorry you not having a good time 

JJR - I love that you know so much about the ins and outs of TTC, sure you not a doc? 

WBG -   to your water infection - hope it clears up soon

Good luck to everyone else , sorry if I haven't mentioned your name, there are so many of us at the mo      

CD 24 for me. AF is due on or around next Tues/Wed. Not been near any pee sticks as promised and not tempted to right now. I have had a dogdy tum for a couple of days, lots of gurgling, gas and trips to the loo  Don't think the beans I had today helped! Also had the most disgusting metallic taste in my mouth, especially after I drink tea or red wine   My (.)(.) are their normal sore selves. I did try to feel my cervix, but it felt hard so don't think thats a good sign  I have also been REALLY crabby, anxios and on the verge of tears occasionally - PMT I'm sure.

Well that's me at the mo - back soon

Love Sarah x

PS A teacher at work brought her 4 week old baby boy in the other day. I had a cuddle and he was SO gorgeous and cute


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear AF arrived Kate 
Enjoy a HUGE larger x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx Sarah, i will do my best 
Have just looked back on start of thread and listed down all vits and minerals that were put on by our julie. Thanks petal i will def give it a try this month.
Kate xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi All,

    Kate... Sorry she arrived      

    wouldbegreat.. Hope your not in pain now, urine infections are HORRIBLE.  

    JJR...       for this morning, hope its a BFP   

    Emsy, hello to you  

    Sarah... I have no symptoms of anything & feel fine   Hope its your mth  


    Well its my friends birthday today so I am off out tonight.. Its the first time I have been out
    on an night out ( except a meal with James ) since before Miles was born so its prob been
    about 2 years ( god I am old ) I think Miles is punishing me cos he decided to get up at 5 this 
    morning... yes FIVE... I am going to be dead my 9   
        As I wanted to make the most of my first night out in forever I was going to drink so I did
    a test this morning.. A cheap internet sensitive one just to check & OBVIOUSLY is was NEGATIVE
    so I dont know why I bothered.. its was to early I know, I am not due on till the 30th really.

    Right I am off to watch childrens TV !!!!! 

      Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

    Anyone I have forgotten... hello & hope you are well. xx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Well i tested to today and got a very faint BFP...or should i say a FSP (faint,skinny positive) the line was there but so thin and sooo faint. It came up right away so i don't think it was the evaporation line..........however i'm classing myself and not pregnant because 17dpo and such a faint +++ is not good. Aslo my (.)(.) are soooo normal today but the cervix is sill sky high   or what? LOL

Anyway, thats me, now to everyone else..........

Madison, have a great day and cach you when you get back later x

Slycett........good luck with the vits, some don't take long to get into your system and start working, drink plenty of water 2. x

Smark.........not a doctor but have done many holistic therapy courses and have drawn up fertility plans for tons of women and loads of them have gone on after years of TTC to get pregnant. Its just ironic how i can't hold a pregnancy LOL If anyone is near me and wants Reflexology then i will do it for free.

Sometimes its the most simple thing we are doing wrong that when we correct it we get pregnant as mad as it seems having cold hands and feet for no reason means that the blood is not getting around the body properly, now if this happens then the blood will flow to our viatl organs first as its has to keep us going and alive and the body things that if this human can't look after itself then how can it lok after a growing baby in the uterus.....so...the blood is restricted from the uterus........thus causing us fertility issues or MC's.

Sometimes  a baby asprin can help the above but you have to be careful taking this as it can cause other problems, only take it if you doc sys to.

Its the same with vits and minerals, low dose of certain vits and minerals can cause huge issues.

The best way to treat the above is to wear warm socks, soak feet in warm water and rotate ankles. Just keep them warm.

The same goes for the kidney area, that area on your back has to be warm at all times, a cold kidney area means a cold uterus. The kidneys play a huge role in a woman's fertility.

Just type 'COLD UTERUS' into the search engine and you will see what i'm waffling about.

Foxy, how are you? what's been happening since we last talked?

EmsyG i hope your are having a better day today  

Wouldbegreat.........how you doing?

Right, i'm off but i will update when and as things happen.

Juliex


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning

Julie -    that you get a stronger BFP. They do say that a faint line means pregnant  And if it came up straight away ....... 

I'm CD25 today. Woke up with a gurgling stomach then rushed to the loo. TMI - Still have diahorrea (sp) so must have eaten something or picked up a bug from one of the kids in class  
Feel fine tho, no fever or feelin ill - still hungry and eating. Just gurgling, rumbling and frequent loo visits 

Still have gross taste, thought this may be a good sign but remember having it a bit last month and it didn't mean anything 

Can't test til Tues so praying AF won't arrive. Why are Preg symptoms so similar to af??  

Good luck to everyone

Love Sarah x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

  Between myself & Julie.. we have figured out that I dont even get to have a 2ww !!

  My cervix opened 3 days after Ovulation & has stayed that way as it does for me a week
  or so before AF ( dont ask me why.. I dont know.. I am just odd I guess ! )

  Basically it looks like... my body knows that.. not only is there no implantation taking place
  ( as 3 dpo its way to early ) but it knows fertilization didnt take place so its opened
  just as it normally does ready for its week wait for AF to arrive.

  I guess its one way of not spending loads on pregnancy tests !! BUT.. It kinda takes everything
  away as I dont even get time to get excited thinking ' maybe this mths its worked ' !! 

  I am going to keep a close eye out each mth as if it stays closed for a bit longer some mths then
  it will be that maybe fertilization took place but no implantation but hey.. thats better than
  we expect with our male factor  

          Katy. xxxxxxxxx

  Never mind

    Katy. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I caved on CD25. After I promised myself I would not test early! 

Looks like it's not my month again - BFN on Clear Blue test.   I know I'm not due until Tues/Wed but just know that if I was pregnant it would have shown even the slightest of lines 

Shame cause DH had a 'feeling' this month  He had a dream that we had a girl and said he felt so sure -bless him 

Ah well, just got to wait for AF now.

Luck and love to everyone

Sarah x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Back to ttc naturally for the next 6 months so we can save up again for our 4th IVF in the autumn. On the 7th May 08 I got my BFN for my 3rd IVF feeling gutted was an understatement. So thought I would come on here again as felt that the threads I was on were no longer for me at the moment - march/april cycle buddies and IVF poor responders - a lot of them were getting there BFP's which I am so pleased for them BUT everytime I was reading their posts I was becoming upset. But also did not want to dwell too much on the BFN and wanted to move on so to speak. I have my good days and my bad days but also wanted some support so was unsure where to post so decided to post on here but don't worry I won't be negative.  

Thankyou for reading

Sonia xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Sonia,

  I am tcc naturally now too but wanted to say good luck & hope it works this way so no more
  IVF needed but if not.... my 4th IVF/ICSI worked  

  Sarah,

      Still time yet     

  It has been very quiet on here but I guess weekends normally are quite on FF

      Love Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya,

Sonia7, i have read that profile and you say you have poor eggs, take a high protein drink everyday from the start of AF to the time you O and take the list of vits and minerals i have listed further back on this thread, they will all help you make better eggs. I've told many girls about that in the past and when they had treatment their eggs were much better.  Good Luck.

Madison, yep it is quiet isn't it?

Smark, it ain't over till the red witch shows hun and day 25 is early, no..........way too early and i'm sending the   to you right now LOL

Hello everyone else and have a great weekend.

Juliex


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Julie and Katy 

Julie - Have you tested again?

I was beginning to think I might be preg this month. This metallic taste in my mouth is yuck, and worse when I drink tea or red wine!  I have also been quite emotional and my stomach is all over the place with gas and trips to loo  Was really beginning to think they were positive signs along with the sore (.)(.).
BUT
Surely if I was experiencing real preg symptoms then I would get a positive no matter how small  
Reckon its my overactive imagination again  Any ideas


Love Sarah x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi 

I have had a busy couple of days and been swimming today and it was great   I'm not really bothered about the 2ww this month as i feel their is no way im going to get pregnant so i am brushing it under the carpet and enjoying myself instead   haven't taken my cystitis medicine properly as its yuk and been so busy naughty me dh was annoyed with me   .Pains have come back but not sure if af pains or bladder  

hope you are all ok  

Kate sorry af arrived  

JJR hope your line gets stronger  

Sorry not many personals burning dinner  

Madison hope you are ok


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello 

Well the toddlers (mil and fil) have left and we actually had a really nice time.  I was quite sad to see them go but it is also nice to have the house back to ourselves and not have to do endless rounds of cooking and washing up.  Rain here today so my mood is not as good as I would like.  Right then down to business.... I have not tried to get pg this month but have had sex four times twice around the fertile time I think so am not expecting to be and it still feels good.  Have not had time to symptom spot either untill today. Did have a few dizzy spells last week and have slightly sore boobies but that is it.  It will be a bfn this month I am expecting it.  Unless I have a miracle   

hello to all you guys and good luck with that line julie  

Amanda how are you  

Right off to make a roast and relax some more

Will be back to let you know when Af arrives

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Just popping in to say hi to all your lovely much deserving TTC ladies!   This thread was my home for a good couple of years!! 

Hi to Rachel, Smark, Amanda, EmsyG and to all those of you who I haven't met before I hope this summer brings lots of BFP!!     

Just to let you know I didn't get any symptoms before I got a positive on a test and my first positive was faint and it stayed faint for at least a week (testing everyday like a mad lady)... then a week after my AF was due I got aching sore (.)(.) and no sickness till 8 weeks..... well keeping fingers crossed things are going well this time.. have faith in yourselves and your DH/DP's and your dreams will one day come true!!          

Ruthie xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all

Wow Ruthie, you must feel soooooo excited  

Hi Rachel - good to hear from you.

  to everyone else on 2ww x

Well today I have spent my time under the duvet on the sofa. I feel poorly  Was up all night with diahorea  And feel sick, hot & cold and headachey. Am drinking loads of fluids and eating tiny bits of bland food. Any thoughts of bein preggers have kind of been dismissed. (.)(.) not as sore and getting AF pains.

Sure I got this a bug from school 

Well betta go 

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Sarah, hope you're feeling better soon. I hope you're taking some fluid replacement sachets hun.   

Kate, so sorry about AF arriving.   

Rach - nice to "see" you honey, glad you had a nice time with the inlaws.   

Amanda - Where are you lady? Hope you're doing ok.   

Wbg - Naughty you, get taking the medicine and feel properly better!   lol Hope dinner survived. 

JJR - Congrats on the faint line!   Here's hoping it continues to get darker, fingers crossed for you! 

Sonia - Hi and welcome. Sorry to hear that you've recently had a bfn, but good luck for getting a bfp soon. 

Madison - Sounds like you're getting to grips with your body and its signs lol, where in your cycle are you now? 

CD27 for me today. No sore boobs, no real mood swings, just bumbling along. Was hoping for better weather today as they've got jousting on at a Castle near here and wanted to take dd. Might brave the weather anyway.   Have a good bank holiday everyone. x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning 

I am soooo tired it is unreal and have a real problem with (sorry tmi) constipation  On sat night we had a takeaway the curry was the one that is hotter than a vindaloo and I still have not been to the loo omg I am so blocked up.  I feel like I can't fit any more food into my body.  Any tips would be much appreciated.

Any news Julie  

Hello Emsy hope you have a nice day out the weather here is pants too 

Smark hope you get better soon hun never nice being up all night.  Lots of   

Wouldbegreat take those sachets hun that is an order   hope you are better soon too.

Fw sorry you have to work, my sil is a nurse and does all sorts of strange hours.  sorry but don't know about the ov thing 

Hello madison hope you are well 

Amanda how are you hun long time on chat   hope things are well and you are having a nice bank holiday 

Sarah c how are you hun 

Nice to hear from you Ruthie and thanks for the positive vibes hun.  I am sure that we will get a bfp on here soon it is well overdue  

Hello to Sam if you are reading hope you are well too hun 

Well if I have forgotten anyone hello to you too I am a little rusty

off to have a bath

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Well i tested again today and it was a BFN, so i guess thats it. So, i shall just wait for AF. Not sure wht went on with this cycle but its a total mess up. Never mind, thats life and i will just try again.

Hiya Madison.

Hi Fabizzy, sorry to hear youre bunged up, all i can say is PRUNES LOL


Fairy, if you get to 17 days after you O and there is no AF then the chances are youre pregnant, a cycle will NOT go over 17 days after you O but you have to be sure when you O, you geet your surge and tehn you can O anything from 12 to 48 hours, so from your surge day add 48 hours and then 14 days and thats your AF due date.

Hiya wouldbegreat

Ruthie, enjoy your pregnancy xxx

Hiya Smark.

Hello to everyone else and hope you get your BFP's very soon.

Juliex


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning all

CD 28 for me today, so AF due tomorrow or Wed. Have AF pains today and (.)(.) not sore anymore so defo not preg  

This bug is still here too  Still on the loo and having to eat bland food - boring!

AlsoI have been having night sweats. I woke up this morning and actually had to change my top. I was so damp. I've noticed that I have these sweats before AF before, but am getting scared that it could be early signs of menapause  Does anyone else get these

Anyway good luck to anyone else still waiting to test  Sorry you got a BFN Julie  

Love Sarah x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhh Fairy,

I get you, it should be at least 12 days, anything below that is not good.

Go and see your doc and ask for day 21 blood tests and this will show you if you O, it will give you your progesterone level and that will give a true account of whats going on. If you don't O then they will give you maybe clomid.

Hope that helps.

Smark, its not over till the lady witch shows...........good luck x

Juliex


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,
Hope everyone is well.  Been away at mil's this weekend back at work 2moz, poo..............
cd3 for me im afraid as af arrived satday.  Sorry about your bfn julie, hope you join me again on the bonkathon soon.  Hi fairy i've pm'd u. Hi rachel sarah madison and anyone else i've missed. 
We have consent signing 2noz for 2nd cycle of ivf starting in agust hopefully.  Unless of course i ttc au naturel before then. Stanger things have happened i suppose, but i wont get my hopes up.  Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.
Kate xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't checked in over the weekend, had my time away in Paris with DH which was lovely and I did try not to be too stressed about what is happening with my cycle although still v confused.  I tested again this morning and got another   but still no sign of  

So I have come to the conclusion that the bleed I had on CD20 really must have been AF and I am now in another cycle.  Trying to be positive about that but my cycle usually runs like clockwork and with my history I am of course wondering that there may be some other underlying problem  

Anyway enough about me...

Julie - really sorry to hear that you got a BFN, was really hopeful when I read about the faint positive.  Still staying    for you that AF stays at bay and something might come of it.

Sarah, hope you feel better soon, I get sweats before AF and have been assured that it doesn't mean menopause is on it's way.

Rachel - Mandarin juice from M&S really works for me when I feel like that  

Ruthie - lovely to hear your news and I hope everything is going well.

   for everyone else,

Foxylady


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Rachel hope your ok honey  

Hi jjr sorry about your bfn it was mean for your test to have a faint good job you were level headed about it  

Madison hope you are ok   

slysett hope you won't need the ivf     

Fairy sorry you feel a little anxious about your cycle i use a clearblue monitor to see when i ov i have had it for this cycle and it was excellent  

Smark hope af doesn't turn up and you get a bfp instead  

Emsyg you are the same cycle day as me isn't this just the hardest time  

Foxylady glad you had a great time away with dh sorry you got a bfn  

as for me i have really bad pmt   so i know it hasn't happened for me   i tried to forget it but i have had very bad pains in back last 2 night where i have never had them i also have got sore (.)(.) under armpits to the point i have not worn a bra today  
I have  had 1 nose bleed and cold sores and cystitis so its been hard to wonder what is going on the last couple of days   I phone tomorrow for urine test to see if i have an infection   so it has been hard for me to forget really  

I am getting tense now about this month as i have fallen pregnant on the 3rd month of ttc everytime so this is going to be hard for me   (i am getting a little anxious to say the least ) and am feeling a pmt rant is happening sorry 

I also feel i am upset i can't be reffured for a year as time is ticking and i will then be 34 1/2 and if i want to try egg share by the time i get an appointment and have test to see if ov and tubes checked it will be to late as i will be over 35 and to old  

The doctors also reffured DH to the wrong clinic (a womens one) and he has to phone doctors tomorrow to arrange it all again and wait longer for sperm test  

Oh dear i need to go to to bed don't  i


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Wouldbegreat, you poor thing, sorry you feel so rotten, am sending you lots of      

Foxylady xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry about all the bfn's girls god it is so frustrating  

I am not looking forward to my AF this month at all 

Still bunged up but a little better.  Weather is pants again so no idea what to do today.  May go swimming not sure yet.  

check back later

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all 

I have just phoned doctors and i don't have a urine infection so thats good isn't it at least i don't have to take antibiotic   I am wondering what all the back pain and tender tummy has been though (back pain went yesterday )i just have low tummy pains almost in the tops of my legs feels like overys are throbing   

I am relieved it came back ok as i think this added to my mood and stress i was worried .I also didn't want to take antibiotics as it lowers your immune system and i don't need that


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello

BFN for me today  

Had a good cry and feel fed up, but what can I do? Just got to take a deep breath and carry on 

I must have ov a good 48 hours after my surge as there is still no sign of AF. If thats the case then I need to BD even longer after surge  OR am I just being obsessive? Maybe I need to forget the whole 'trying' thing and then maybe it'll happen.

Sorry for being so moany, just fed up. 

Good luck to anyone else who is still in TWW. 

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry you got a bfn hun    I am doing the not trying thing just hoping    

I hope you don't feel too bad....we are here if you need us.  Have a glass of wine and chill.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Sarah - sorry you got a BFN, don't give up until the   arrives.  We are all here for you  

Wouldbegreat - glad you don't have an infection, hope you feel better soon  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are doing ok.

Foxylady xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks girls 

Had my cry and felt a wee bit better.  
Just want AF to arrive now so I can start a new cycle.

Love Sarah x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

HELP!!!!!

DH went for his SA last week and telephoned the doc for results today. The secretary told him that the had left a note to say that he wants to see DH. Now I'm panicking. Surely if normal they would have just said over the phone like they usually do. His SA in Sept was good and normal, but he has had a reversal. I'm sooooo worried  

Sarah x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Ladies i hope you all get that OMG   real soon my fingers are crossed for you all too,
Here's sending you all positive vibes    
Take care love ya all nicky x x x x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Sarah - obviously I don't know what is happening so prob can't say much to reassure you other than that there could be any number of reasons they want to see you.  Sending you lots of   and   as always.

Love and  

Foxylady xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I havent been around, I have just been feeling a little down knowing so soon
Thats its not worked, I know the 2ww is tourture but it seems even worse not
having the excitement that at least maybe its worked, ANYWAY AF is due friday or
maybe Sunday as I seemed to ovulate on day 16 but we will see & then its off again 
so hopefully I will be around more then  

Julie   Hope you are ok  

Wouldbegreat, 
                  I hope those pains you are getting are implantation pains   Its about time
we got a BFP on here, how are you feeling today ?? Do keep me posted. xx

  Sarah,
              When is your app for DH ?? Good luck for it  

      Sorry to all the ones joining me with a BFN    

          Katy. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to sarah and foxy, those of you getting bfn's   but remember, it's not over until AF arrives! 

Wbg - good news about not having an infection, and good luck that the aches and pains are the beginnings of a pg for you!   

Madison - How long have you been charting your cp? Unless you've been doing it for a good few months and observing any changes very closely then I don't think you can be so sure that it's not your month yet. As I said before it's not done until the old witch arrives! 

cd29 for me, but I ov'd a day or so late this month so prolly another 3 days until I'm due. We'll see, I've got a wedding on Friday so it'll be sods law AF arrives then when I'm wearing a lovely cream dress!


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Emsy,

My cervix is wide open & it I were pregnant it would be closed, Most womens does not
open till day before AF, mine opens normally a week before, this time it was 9 days before
so its as if as soon as it knew there was no fertilisation, it opened ( that was only about
2/3 days after it had closed following ovulation ) I dont know why mine opens so early
but it does & I know it wouldnt open at all after ovulation unless I was not pregnant
so I saves on tests I guess but its also a real downer that I dont even get a week of
a 2ww  

     to you

Katy. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

BFN for me this morning   AF due Monday


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Wouldbegreat,

  Monday is AGES away.. dont give up yet        

  Katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Katy, I'm sorry honey.   But they're weird things aren't they? Some women's don't close once they've had a baby I think I read. Bloody annoying having such ambiguous signs. I still think a care bear type heart on your bum which changes colour when you get pg would be much easier!   

Wbg   but it's rather early woman!     Monday's ages away. 

I am itching to test but will leave it until tomorrow morning, that's my cd30 anyway and when AF normally arrives. I've got no pmt symptoms at all though which is strange and my boobs aren't sore and achey. Slightly fizzy nips but that's about it!


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

ok i won't give up totally yet get the


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Another BFN for me this morning and if I discount that bit of bleeding I had on CD20 then I'm over a week late now.  No sysmptoms of anything so starting to flip out a bit that I have dried up completely and am never going to have a period again and therefore no chance whatsoever.  Does that sound mad  

Wouldbegreat - still keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Katy - you never know  

Emsy - Hope AF stays away for you....

Love to everyone else.

Foxy


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey there ladies,

Just a quick post for rach.... one bump pic as promissed!! I know i'm a bit late but things are really crazy lately   

Sorry for barging in all you other ladies  

Amanda, Rach & Tam~ How you girls doing??

Sam xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies,
Sam nice bump - hope we all get one like it soon! 
Would be great, lordy girl and i thought i was an early tester 
Hi emsy hope af stays away for and not just till friday.
Sorry about your bfn foxy, i know how you feel. 
Hello to anyone i've missed and katy dont read too much into everything ur as bad as me.  Everyone is different and what is normal for one person is the not the same for everyone 
I am on cd5 af gone, so think i may have to start the bonkathon later  
Our last month to try b4 getting hitched as if this month doesnt work am taking the pill for 2 months cos dont want af on honeymoon  Booked 2nd cycle of ivf to start august if no luck this month. Wish me luck girls, i am going to try my best, dp wont know whats hit him  
Kate xx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

How's things, don't give up everyone till the red witch shows and then don't give up, just try again, keep going till you crack it and we all will. WE WILL

Nothing new for me, no AF yet........ 

Hi Madison x

Good luck Slycett, fingers crossed this is your BFP cycle x

samonthemoon..........cute bump........enjoy your pregnancy x

Foxy, looks like you might have O'd a bit later, when you get AF, look back 14 days and see if you had more cm on that day or anything. x

Wouldbegreat........still early yet x still loads of time x

Emsgyg........yep, i go with the care bear idea x

Hi to everyone else

Juliex


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Julie - I love your positive attitude, trying my best to be on board with it but struggling today, been feeling a bit sorry for myself and need to pull my socks up.  Have PM'd you - don't think I O'd later.  The way I feel tonight is making me think I will be having a visit from the   very soon...

Kate - enjoy the bonkathon  

 to eveyone else.

Foxy x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow sam lovely bump hun  Thanks for remembering hun  Hope you are well.

Love to all

Rachxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Not bad thanks rach   Hows things ur end?? Are your DD's on half term this week too?? Mine r driving me crazy!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good morning everyone!   

I just took a test and ..... wait for it ........ BFN! Barstewards   NO AF yet, NO PMT yet, NO sore boobies, NO migraine. It's all gone an disappeared!     

Will do personals later as have to go and put the rubbish out! (In my dressing gown and pink moon boot slippers, god I'm a classy chick!   ) xxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Emsy    Thats exactally what I am wearing too    Sorry BFN, No signs of AF
                        for me either  

      JRR,    How are you today ??.. Hope all of our AF's hurry up so we can all get started
                again  

      Wouldbegreat.. How are you this morning 

      Samonthemoon.. lovely scan pic  

        kate... Good luck with the  

      Love to everyone else.

                  Katy,. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello 

Yes Sam mine are off too but being really well behaved...sorry you are having a mad time the little monkeys  

Well you know we have a problem with animals coming into the house....last night one in the morning was woken up by cats fighting and there was a strange tabby on my stairs fighting with my two.  Dh went and chased it out but I was worried it would come back in (plus I am not good at night and had watched spring watch and seen a wild cat that was tabby and big and I am afraid that my imagination got the better of me )  Plus both dd's woke up and were screaming..I made dh block the cat flap and he slept in little dd's bed and they slept with me.  I couldn't get to sleep after that so I am knackered.

Well I wonder what the next drama will be in this mad household a pig in the kitchen no doubt 

have to go as have guests, little ones coming and need to go to shop first.

rachelxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon girlies!
Emsy - sorry about ur bfn hun - aint life a b.i.t.c.h. 
Rach - hope u havnt got any cows near you petal!  
At work at mo, hair trial for wedding tonite, be back on later when i have more time adn dont keep being interrupted by b.l.o.o.d.y. men
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello slycett  getting excited now I hope  good luck for the hair trial.

Emsy sorry you got a bfn hun  

Madison whats going on with you then  Have you tested 

WBG sorry about your bfn too  

Julie how are you hun 

Right Amanda Amanda I know that you are reading as I have been a bit of a stalker and can see that you logged on last night   How are you and where are you in this cycle?  Hope you are well come and have a little chat even if it is a tiny one 

Smark how are you diddling 

Hello foxylady don't think we have chatted before, look forward to getting to know you 

Fairywishes how are you today 

hello sarah c 

Good think I did well there.  As for me I am having real tummy trouble at the moment.  Days of constipation and now really painful trapped wind   I am farting like a docker one minute and doubled up in pain the next  not fun. Still have a little hope here can't help myself  I wish I could stop but I can't.  Will not be buying any tests this month though, that is one thing for sure. only if Af is late and by a while.

Back soon

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I sure am rach! 
Hair is a pain tho as is quite long and really fine so cannot hold too much of a style.  Have first dress fitting on satday, was hoping to be under 10stone but dont think i'll quite make it as 10 2 at the mo. 
Not bad going tho, have lost 1st 2lbs in 10 weeks.  Dont know how with the amount of walnut whips that have managed to find themselves in my gob  
6 weeks 2 days and counting down. I am going   already, so god knows what i will be like as i get closer.  Im so hoping for a bfp this month so please all blow me as many bubbles as you can for good luck, otherwise it'll be 2nd cycle of ivf starting august.  I feel so positive this month, usually i think whats the point in trying, but i gotta give it one try au natural  
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Slycett you are where I was about just under two years ago.  I was trying to lose those last few pounds and as the time got nearer and the dress fittings more I more or less couldn't eat anyway I was too nervous.  One day I think I only ate tic tacs (anyone who reads this please don't think it is a good idea) I managed to fit into the dress only days before the wedding....now I don't think I could get one leg into it     enjoy it hun.

Good luck wbg with the sperm test.    I have managed to poo now but have horrid wind.  I was nearly on my way to boots    Can't help you on the tests and how many just know it will be fine though hun.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening girls! 
Wbg - ive pm'd u. hope it helps.
Rach all sorted with the hair at last   Undie shopping with best friend all day monday, let the fun begin.  Cant wait for the hen nite, we are all going to beir keller in birmingham, apparntly they have already bought me fairy wings l-plate tiara and head boppers, mmmm sure i will look a picture  
Wheres our amanda gone? Think its about time she came back!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi fairy_wishes julie katy roxy sarah and anyone i've missed. Hope we all get bfp's soon!
Anyone ready to join me on the bonkathon, is lonely all on my own! 
Kate xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

Well CD 1 for me, so here we go again...... Gonna do exactly the same as last month and keep our fingers, toes, arms, legs and anything else that can be crossed 

We got DH SA results today. I was cacking myself cause the doc wanted to see him. Thought the worst, but it was all ok. Doc more than happy with the results, but DH said they could be better - didn't manage to produce much, bless him! Anyway he's doing another test on the 9th June. His results were lower both in numbers and how fast they swam in the right direction, but they are still within the 'normal' range. So I feel alot happier now. Doc said there was no need to do another test, but my DH told hime that he had better cause he knows what I'm like 

WBG - I think it's quite sensible to do 2 tests cause the SA results can vary quite a bit. My Dh's had two, one after his Vas Rev and another last week. The first one was much better than this one, but as I said above it is still 'normal'. I also know that the timing of the results being done is crucial. DH had to get his last lot to hospital within the hour and only just managed it, then you gotta hope that they test it straight away 

Rach -   to the farting. I am SO bad lately    for a BFP this month.

Love to everyone else and   for our next cycle (or this one if you are still in it)

Love Sarah x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Not much going on with me still waiting for AF and i've had a busy day. Its been a great sunny day and its been just wonderful.

Smark, fantastic news on your DH's results x

Slycett, hello hun enjoy your bonkathon x

WBG, i remember taking my DH's swimmers for their test, we got them all in a tub that the hospital provided i then popped it right next to my clacker inbetween my legs and kept them warm LOL the jokes i made on the way to the hospital were so funny, well to me they were DH wasn't so chuffed LOL Good luck x

Fabizzy, i'm doing good thanks, hope all is ok with you.

Emsyg Hiya x

Hello to everyone else

Juliex


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone

Not a happy girl tonight, have torn a ligament in my knee and it's agony   
Other than that, still no AF, still no changes...

Smark, glad the results turned out ok, I know you were really worried.  

Slycett, gald you got the hair sorted, I've got the same type of hair and Kiehls Super Thick Volumiser is brilliant at helping to keep a do in place, especially if you're putting it up.

Fabizzy, looking forward to getting to know you too, glad you managed to clear your blockage  

Wbg - good luck with the tests    Don't give up that you've got no symptoms now, old AF still hasn't appeared yet

Hi and    for everyone else, going to see if I can find any jeans which I can still squeeze my big butt into, girls night out tomorrow  

Foxy


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just a quickie won't be on today as electrian is coming and will be without power all day.

Back later

rxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Wouldbegreat..

                     
              for results.

Everyone...

          Still waiting for AF to arrive so I can start this poo all over again  

    Love Katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, 20mins of work left and counting down! 
wbg   for you and dh - such a stressfull time, know it sounds easy but try to relax now!
Madison  what cycle day r u on now hun?
Ladies i have my first wedding dress fitting in the morning so its no chocolate for me 2nite 
However i do intend to eat curry and drink lager 2moz nite for england 
Must go and cash up now or will still be here after 5, and theres no way that gonna happen.
Catch u all later
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well have the beginings of AF this morning   Another month down 

rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi All,

    Wouldbegreat,

            James was very shocked when his results came back so bad & he was upset for a while
            but it didnt change him.. Lets hope your DH's results are fine anyway  

    Kate,
          
            AF was due Thur or Fri for me I think, my ticker showed different to what I thought.
            Hope the dress fitting goes well  

    Rachael,

              Hopefully next mth will be all of our mths   

    JJR,

            How are you this morning  Hope everythings ok  

      hello to everyone else,


      AF has arrived his morning for me, Very light but its there, hopefully this mth my cervix wont
      open so soon after Ovulation so at least I get a while of thinking it may have worked !!!


          Beautiful day today

                Love Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Update 

Af has arrived for me too today  its made me feel sick i knew it was coming but it still has pis*** me off  

OMG thats 3 of us on the same day  its like last month even though we all have different lengh cycles how spooky i hope we all will be pg together here is a massive group   for all of us with af today i must stop now nearly  

Love to you all


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

To everyone with AF   

WBG hope you feel better soon 

Foxylady sorry to hear your knee have a good rest and enjoy the sunshine 

Madison looks like you me and wbg will be cycle buddies 

Kate enjoy you lager and curry  I hope the fitting went well 

Smark great news hun, all systems go then 

Julie any news on the AF front? hope you are well 

Amanda still thinking of you hun  

Hello emsy how are you today 

Well this AF is being a slow starter  just a tiny bit of brown when I wipe, I will be flooded by the am though,  really feel like I could go to bed but dd's wouldn't allow it 

Off to make a start on the dinner for later.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi eveyone.

What a gorgeous day, it's been really hot here.  Taken your advice Rachel and have spent most of the day lounging in the garden reading.  Very indulgent, have even managed to get DH to agree to cook me a Thai curry tongiht so going to curl up on the sofa with that and watch a film.  

What's eveyone else up to?

Sorry for those with AF who are feeling rotten    

Still no sign of mine and definitely not pg.  Got an appointment with my consultant in a couple of weeks so if it's not here by then will need to ask him what the heck is going on.

Kate, hope the dress fitting went well.

 to everyone

Foxylady xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well it's a bit strange here  Yesterday morning I had what I thought was the begining of Af.  Brown stuff, it stopped during the day yesterday but I was fully expecting the red stuff this morning....When I wiped I had a tiny bit more brown but that was it so no AF as yet. She is due today and have been like clockwork the last few months so I am a bit confused to be honest  I have not had this before.  Oh god just when I resigned myself to the challenge of another month more mental torture  

What do you think come on girls wake up.

Get back to you later 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Rach.

  I was awake at 5 !!!!!!!! I dont know whats going on with you, I sometimes get yuck for 2 days
  before AF so it may be that ?  

Wouldbegreat,

  I jusrt came on here as its your AF/ testing day, Sorry she has arrived  

JJR,

    Did AF arrive in the night  Hope your ok.

Everyone else... Sorry I havent time to read thru but hope everyone is good  

  Well, My AF has been totally pain free.. no tummy ache, sore boobs, NOTHING & I am not complaning
     

  If JJR's AF arrived then that will be 4 of us all together again   
  What a beautiful day again,   

        Katy,. xxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls

Rachel I get that every month it's horrible. Let us know how you get on.

Sorry to be quick rushing out to work - all ok here x x x x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,
wbg sorry af arrived for you, why cant we all just have a bfp  
Im feeling sad and fed up 2day and have no idea why  All i ever seem to do is work and housework, wouldnt be so bad but dp not working at the mo and could easily do it. But no its left to me to hoover wash iron clean and dust!  Ah perhaps thats why im feeling so peeeeeeeed off!!!!!!!! Just done all weeding in garden and am running myself a nice relaxing bath as i am bushed. Had impromtu bbq with neighbours round on friday nite and went out with friends for a curry last nite and all day 2day housework. I need a holiday!!
Dress fitting went great yest, needs taking in loads thank god!  Bridesmaids were measured and 2moz i am underwear shopping for wedding with best mate.  
Will prob start opk tests 2moz as will be on cd10, was so positive at start of cycle but thats gone out the window  Read on internet (i know i shouldnt) site that even if you get lh surge does not guarantee that that you will ovulate. Dont know whether thats right or not, but think that whats flattened my mood, that and dp being a lazy s.o.d.  
Hope everyone is ok    for those with af, and if i ever find some energy i might just start on the bonkathon  
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

No AF girls 

Back to normal cm now

Will test today

Get back to you later

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

^reiki         

Rachel - good luck hun. Reckon it may have been implantation!   

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks hun  I am cacking myself.  I am having cramping so not sure what to think. will go out after breakfast and buy test and be back on later.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Rachel!!!! Good luck honeybunch, my fingers and toes are crossed for you as you're not normally like this!   

I'm on cd3 today too, so I think I'm in synch with a few others? Sorry to those who AF turned up for. We're really due some bfp's on here soon aren't we?! At least AF managed to stay away for my friends wedding on Friday (and my cream dress lol) and arrived on Saturday morning. 

DD has a teacher training day today so we're off into town soon. I will have gone crazy by the end of the day I'm sure, and what with all the eating and drinking over the weekend in London I've put back on about 5lbs!!! Must drink lots over the next few days and it'll come off again, I flipping hate dieting lol I'm cack at it!   

Have good days everyone. xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi girls 

Thats 5 of us who had af on saturday isn't it ? How mad is that  

Result may be back today i feel sick about it .Hope we don't have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Too shocked to talk but line is big and pink and came up straight away

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

OMG 

Huge   Rachel, I'm so so pleased for you   

Foxy x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Just a quick note to say i got AF and i can now start a new cycle. Its the first time i've ever been glad to have her.

How is everyone? Well i'm off to read and find out.

Had a busy weekend with B&B and self catering so i've not been online much.

Catch you later.

Juliex


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Fabizzy,

WONDERFUL AND FANTASTIC NEWS, WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL DONE HUNNI.

Enjoy your pregnancy and WOW

Very pleased for you and your DH.

Juliex


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I know i've already said it but just once more 



Huge well done hunny   It's been a long time coming and i know the wait is hard but ur there now hunny and it is all worth it   

Amanda~ Big love and squidges to you hunny, ur next hunny      

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thankyou so much guys.

I would just like to say that without all you wonderful girls on here I don't think I would have coped I love you all so much      I wish for a bfp for all of you very soon with all of my heart.

Amanda I hope you log on soon hun and that you join me this month. Relaxing and not being too obsessed has worked for me so I really really hope it has worked for you too.  I want to do it together.  

Thanks all of you once again for always listening to my mad ramblings I am not going anywhere though if that is alright.

I have gone from shocked to knicker checking in 1 hour and am convinced my boobies are deflated already so will still need looking after.  I have had a m/c so am worried about that.  I am going to take it one day at a time....  wish me luck oh and hey Sam and Ruthie I'm behind you 

love and more love 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Rachel - WOW I'M SOOOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU. FEEL LIKE CRYING (TEARS OF JOY)

Maybe we all need to slow down and not do it quite so much!!!!!!!!! Let us know what you did and when 

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you have a wonderful pregnancy - congratulations 

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks hun 

Ok I will spill the beans

Even though we were not trying I couldn't help remembering when we had sex ( it is impossible not to)  so in total we did it 4 times once on cd 9 once on cd14 again on cd17 and once after that but I am not sure cd 20 something.  The one I think worked was on cd17, dh took me out for dinner for my b-day and we ended up having unplanned sex in the car on a country lane    (please do not think badly of us  ) So no planning and rather exciting aswell.  I didn't lie down with leg in the air any of those times either   I still can't belive it.

This has been such a long time coming this time as me and dh have not used any protection for about 5 years so I really was starting to believe it would never happen.

I am worried now as have consumed huge amounts of alcohol this month and yesterday ate prawns and french cheese.  I will have to be good from now on.

lots of love

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow Rachel you little honey congratulations babe i am shocked as you have been so laid back about it this month (they say you can try to hard and how right are they ) fantasic news we all needed some and im so glad its you as you were starting to lose faith .Im so pleased and wish i could hug you   I will be following you in your progress as im sure you will be on the 1st trimester board more but you will always be close to our hearts  

OMG dh is home phone doctors now


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks hun 

Good luck to you too I sure it will be fine  I have everything crossed for you and dh hun 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

When he walked in he said disaster i cried and he said no i haven't phoned doctors yet my mobile is broke   They have the result but doctor has to ring back with them as she won't give them out is this normal


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Rachel!!!!!!!         
Congratulations my lovely!           
So when's your due date then? 

Wbg - normal I think hun, as the people giving out test results don't often understand them properly. I think our doc called back with my DP's too. Good luck xxx

So who else is cd 3 today then? Isn't it strange how there are so many of us all at the same time. I knew it happened if you live together lol, but not on a forum!


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

oh thats good then i bet we will have to wait till end of surgery  

I am on cd3 today as is madison and jjr i think ?

Bit freaky if you ask me


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Emsy 

due date is 8th of feb but as I get gd my babies are big I would expect it to be some time in Jan.  Well I had last dd two weeks early.  But it will be a c/section which ever way.

Just hope I get that far 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

to you rachel - omg im so pleased for you honey bun!!
Thats such such good news.

Hoperfully all ur good luck will now pass to the rest of us  

On cd10 started opk no smiley tho. Been underwear shopping for wedding and spent a small fortune. Still feel a bit down and panicky tho, just trying to take it easy. Easier said than done.

Hope everyone is ok, will come back on later and have a proper session!!!!

Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks kate 

It is normal to feel that way before your wedding, I used to wake up every morning and tell dh I didn't want to go through with it...not because I didn't want to get married but because of all the stress it was causing.  Nearer the day though I began to enjoy it and it was the best day of my life apart from dd's being born.  If you need to talk then I am here  

WBG any news 

Amanda I really want you to come on and check the thread tonight come on log on 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx Rach, ur right!
So much stress for just one 1 day, i would be happier eloping to gretna green at the mo!   My sister in law is being a complete and utter b.i.t.c.h. We used to be really close until me and scottie got together then she just didnt wanna know me. I kept ringing her to see if she wanted to go shopping or go out and the answer was always no. Then she started being funny with me and told my brother that i hadnt given her our new phone number and was ignoring her. I have tried to talk to her about it a couple of times but no joy, so i thought i wont act klike a child i'll invite her to the hen night. She then rang up to say she didnt want to come on the hen night and oh she wasnt coming to the wedding either, i just said fine ok thanx for letting me know. I was a bit upset at first and then i thought s.o.d. her if she cant put a smile on her face for one day shes better off not coming, at least we wont have to pretend. Buts is still hurts a bit if im honest, and that i think is whats got me down cos i really wait to marry my sexy man.  Can we please re-name this thread kates counselling service for the next 6 weeks, i think im gonna need it!!   
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Consider it done 

Oh the joys....I used to say that to dh about gretna  Poor you   You are better off without her  .  Best to hold your head up high and ignore it though.  You don't need bad vibes at your wedding anyway.

I am here anytime

rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG what a bloo** nightmare we have been through doctor never phoned back so we phoned them and still waited then dh rang again and a secutary said all the results not back and this is what we got count didn't understand and motility something % to me it sounded poo so i cried and ranted and raved what does she mean told dh he should of written it down etc etc and we had a blazing row   i told him to go down doctors and get the result in english  

In the meantime doctor phoned me i was crying like a baby he said COUNT IS NORMAL AND MOTILITY IS NORMAL   just waiting for mopholigy but in my eyes all looks great  

Ive got to say that was the most stressful thing i have gone through yet and i cried and cried so much i nearly passed out  

Me and dh are fine now and we can get on with our lives now and enjoy without the wonder  

Will be back with personals but wanted to let you all know


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah   I bet you are relieved hun.  Congrats

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

wbg, that's really good news, I'm so glad you got good results after all the stress    

slycett, I know it hurts but you are doing the right thing rising above the way your SIL is behaving, enjoy the weeks before your wedding and try not to let her get to you  

 for everyone else.

Not much news from me, still no AF but have been throwing up today and got really bad cramps so think she is on her way.  Stuck in a hotel room in London, very grumpy  

Foxy x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Rachel - doin it in country lanes     What was the name of the lane, perhaps you can name the baby after it 

Think I may try and relax, but it's so hard, do you know if you ov before or after BD? Maybe three times a week throughout the cycle is really all that we should do??

Love Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wbg - thats greats news hun - now enjoy all the bms! 
Foxy - you are right petal i will try my best to keep  
Sarah what does bd mean hun - cant remember?
Ha Ha im so blonde - roots are black at the mo tho   
Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey rachel how spooky is that!!1 i have just pm'd you!!! OMG!!!!

[fly]congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

rachel... im sooooooooooooooo over the moon for you hun. i so wanted us to have a bfp together but im so made up that you got your bfp and im sure i will when the time is right. you have made me lmao.. do you remember when sam told us off for our peestick frezy?? lol... i hope you stay in touch and let me know how you are getting on.

i wish you a happy & healthy pregnancy and i cant wait to come and visit you guys for a cuddle (of the baby... and you tooo lol!)


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hun just got your pm and will reply as soon as I have eaten my dinner,  so good to here from you hun    

Love you lots 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi girls 

Thanks for all the well wishes its been one of my toughest times ttc so far i know their will be more to come but im glad that bit is over  

Rachel wow what a day its been for you   congratulations again                                                                     

Amanda hello nice to hear from you hope you are ok 

Slycett thankyou i will   remember its yours and dh day  

Smark hello hope your ok

Foxy thankyou  

JJr missing you as you keep us going  

Emsyg thankyou for the support earlier  

Thankyou for all your support today it was much needed  

Rachel country lanes lol we tried that once and see blue flashes over the sun roof and funny noises we drove of very fast it was well spooky trust us to pick a haunted place   at least you will never forget the moment


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

wbg - every time I come on this thread I find myself gazing longingly at your pic of Wentworth Miller for at least 5 minutes....it's very distracting you know (in a very good way)   

Foxy x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking that too Foxy   

I've put a new piccy up of me and DP at my friends wedding on Friday - I look pretty good for once lol, I'm normally the one gurning or eating/drinking   

Wbg - Glad that's another step accomplished then hun. It's all so stressful and emotionally consuming isn't it?!  

Rach - How're you doing this morning chicken? Has it sunk in yet?   

Slycett - It's yours and your DP's big day hun, don't let anyone else mar it for you. She sounds like a bit of an oddbod and at least with her being honest you can now write it off to experience and go on to have a fabulous day without any tension there. Oh and woohoo for new wedding underwear, I LOVE underwear shopping. 

Speaking of which, I tried to measure myself last night as now I've lost a stone and a half none of my bras feel "quite right". HOW are you supposed to measure them? I've looked online and it said to take your chest measurement from underneath (I measure 36" comfortably), then the measurement from around the fullest part (this was 46"!!!!   ) and then for every inch it's a cup size so 1"=B, 2"=C and so on, that would make me about a GG!!!!! Help   I'm going to go to Bravissimo to be measured properly but I'd like to look online at stuff first too. 

Amanda - Good to "see" you around honey, how's things going with you at the mo'?   

Smark - How you doing? (That wasn't meant to be in a Joey from friends type way, but it sounds it doesn't it? lol) 

JJR - Where've you gone woman? Hope everything's alright. xxx

I am tired today, think it's left over from the weekend. BUT, no time to rest as we have mil coming to stay on Friday so I have to get in cleaning and tidying mode lol. xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda sent you a pm last night get back to me as soon as you get it 

Hope you are all well today 

Sarah to answer you question I think I ov'd after the deed but until I have a dating scan I can't be sure,  As the times we had bms were quite spread out.  So If I go by my last few months of opk's then it I should have ov'd around cd 18 and we had bms on cd 17 and cd 20ish.  Also we defo are not going it name it after the road  

Emsy that seems right what you have done but I would get yourself measured properly...I am crap with that sort of thing and never have the right size. Will have to go to marks and spencers now though and get sorted. You look lovely in the photo 

hello to everyone else

Have look at the tri boards and have posted once but still am not really ready to go there yet so I hope you don't mind me staying here for a while  I feel really tired today and had no trouble going to sleep last night which is very unlike me so things are kicking in.  Did another test this morning....Yesterday I used a first response but also bought two boots ones with the cross and still pos 

Hope you all have a nice day

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all

Ive took a deep breath and now come back to reality thank goodness  

Rachel glad you had a good nights sleep i bet you felt content when you went to bed last night   We are not ready to lose you yet so don't leave us   It must be really hard thinking about moving on as in our cyber world we all become very close and know the emotions we are all going through more than friends ,family and sometimes dh But when you do decide to leave im sure we will be following you shortly  

Emsyg The photo is lovely glad you like mine dh is a little gutted it was funny at xmas his dd bought me a calender of Wentworth Miller to put in the kitchen he couldn't say no could he  

Foxy have you seen him in prison break   not many hunks around for me anymore as my dh is my hunk but went is nice  Funny you stare at it i just did that i think its his lips  

Hi all you other girls


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

How's things going?

Been flat out with the B&B and self catering this week and last, work, it leaves me no time to play LOL

I love your ticker Fabizzy and be sure to take pics of that bump and she/he grows.

I need to sit down and catch up on things, not even sure where i'm up2.

WBG, Glad to hear all is good with your DH's swimmers, now give them a map and directions and have the egg stand there with a flag, go   go

Emsyg i'm here, just over worked and under paid LOL but will still find time to   even if its a quick one while i boil an egg for the guests breakfast LOL only kidding

Hiya Madison, Foxy and 2 anyone else i've 4got.

Juliex


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi all

Just on a break from boring course but gonna go up Oxford St when it's finished for some retail therapy  

Julie, nice to hear from you on this thread, sorry you've been so busy.  Don't worry about coming back on my email from yesterday, no rush hon.  

Wbg - yes, am missing prison break being on telly at the moment, don't get to see the lovely Mr Miller   
Do you know when next season starts? The pic you have got there is a good one though, something about the way he is holding his head, gets me a bit hot under the collar  

Fabizzy, hope you are feeling ok, you must be on  

Emsyg, to get your bra side you measure under your bust then if it's an even number you add 4 inches and if it's an odd number you add 5 inches.  That gives you your size then for the cup you are right, it is A if measuring the fullest part is the same, B if 1 inch bigger, C if 2 inches bigger etc.  Doesn't sound right that you would be 10 inches bigger unless you have really really huge (.)(.) so might be worth measuring again.  I'm quite busty but am actually only a D cup.  Hope this helps but it is worth getting measured properly - although different places tell you different sizes  

 for everyone else.

Foxy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,
just a quick one from me as am at work and boss hovering!
What does bd mean please?
Kate xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Isnt it


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought that was bms?
this is very confusing for me being blonde you know! 
Anyone else?
Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Well  flew in for me today 
Still, as we are away on our hols next week, I guess it was the best outcome all round!
Looks like I'm not alone and she has been busy visiting alot of you all this week too 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I'm a confused blonde too - what does bd stand for, my imagination is running riot


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everyone  

Just got the messages about BD  

It's Baby Dancing! Same as BMS, but I like BD. I often say to DH "Fancy a baby dance?"  

Got to go, just had a boring staff meeting and about to leave for home.


Back soon
Love Sarah x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Baby dancing, love it  

Will be telling DH from now on when it's time to do the baby dance


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ha ha ha   
Hope dp is in the mood for a baby dance later. Asked him earlier if he was up for a suprise borthday shag, and he said it isnt me birthday and i said i know thats the suprise   Men!
Sorry about af tamsin, never give up tho sweetie i got 2nd cycle of ivf booked for august if this month dont work. Feeling a bit better 2day think wedding stress and b.i.t.c.h.y s-i-l was getting  to me 
Am focused on as many bd's as i can in the next few days and hopefully chucky and tadpole will finally meet 
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I never knew it meant that 

Tamsin sorry about AF hun  

rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies just a quicky from me as dp has just got in after fixing dd's bike. 

hi rachel... i will pm you hun

hi kate... you made me lmao!! bd suprise!   i actually laughed out loud like a drain which is gud as ive been such a miserable biatch! 

hi wbg how are you doing? 

just a quicky so sorry to all i havent mentioned.


amanda


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Just popping in to sat huge congrats to Rachel - I've had a rubbish day at work (stupid nutty passengers) and logged on to your news and it's FABx x x x x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Doh....how did i miss this!

Congratulations Rachel  FABULOUS news 

WBG ~ great news for you and DH hun  xx

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rachel ~ it was the lucky Thierry that did the trick


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks lizzy      Thierry is the man 

Rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am sorry I havent been around for a few days, ita BAD NEWS for my grandma she got the 
results back & it is breast Cancer, grade 3 agressive type & it had spread to her lymph nodes
its not looking good as she is very old to get thru the opp & then the chemo etc after that   


Rachael,

              WELL DONE YOU. XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

        Katy., XXXX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news katy, know its easier said than done but try and keep strong for your mom and your nan, they can do wonderful things these days without invasive operations.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun, and im here if you need to let off some steam 
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning all  

Madison sorry about your gran hun I wish I knew what to say  

Thanks sarah 

Well I have been up since the crack of dawn and am feeling a little tired now   DD went on her first camp this morning   I was brave and did not cry (just cried yesterday most of the day ).

How are you all then?

like I said the other day have posted a few times on the 1st tri board but doesn't feel like it is my home this feels like it  So come on girls I want a chat 

Amanda hun where is my pm  I am waiting  

Hello to everyone else 

rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Madison I'm so sorry to hear that honey my thoughts are with you  

Hello Rachel are you still buzzing im going to chill a bit about it too now dh test have come back ok im sure it will happen when healed completely inside .Ive taken my ticker of so im not reminded everyday when op was 

I have also looked into doing some voluntary work to keep my mind busy  

Im stuck in today waiting for a parcle


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Ah have you seen the photo's of the little miracle baby Aimee twin to Daniel who sadly passed away and she had to give birth  to him at 20 weeks but mother managed to hold onto Aimee for another 4 weeks she was on the news and in the paper Tuesday to do with a blood donor campain

Have a  look at hugs profile for pics


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everyone


Sorry to hear about your Gran Katy  - 

Glad your staying around Rach  

I'm a bit fed up at the mo, thinking that it won't happen etc  Not really gonna follow the plan this month, just gonna try and make sure that we do BD near ov. I haven't even bought OV sticks or Preseed!!!! Been inspired by Rachel's success in relaxing I think 

Anyway, better go and do some work 

Love Sarah x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good morning people! 

Katy I'm so sorry to hear your news about your Nan. Much love to you all. Cancer is a horrid thing, and I hope her op and treatment go well. 

Rach - I'm sure I'll be just as bad when dd has her first overnight Rainbows camp thingy lol. 

Wbg - I think I might try the same kind of thing. I'm not temp charting or using opk's this month. I was getting far too stressed last month and actually made things a bit fractious with DP and I really don't want that. So am taking a leaf from Rachy's book and just going with the flow lol. No bonking in lanes for us though, it's far too busy around here and chances are we'd get arrested   

Hope everyone else is ok! xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello girlies,
Blimey this taking it easy must be catching! 
We had a bd tuesday nite, i had opk postive yesterday and never mentioned a thing to dp. We had a bd again 2nite and i intend to get my wicked way with him again 2moz as he is off out with mates for a change. Not said anything to him this month as i think he feels under a bit of pressure to perform to order   
If this month dont work im on the pill for 2 months as theres no way im having af in a wedding frock! Its quiet on here today, is anyone about?
Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Katy ~ sorry about your Grandma hun....sending you all lots of love and strength to get through.

We're all here for you 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Kate, I'm here too!   
I think sneaky is the way to go lol, I've got about another week and then DP's not going to know what hit him   If he looks at the calendar then that's up to him but I'm not going to mention a word. Their whole feelings about pressure are a bit frustrating though really. I find myself getting a bit impatient which doesn't help at all.   

SSDD today lol. More housework, mowing the lawn and ironing, never-ending isn't it?! I'm looking at college courses for September so that's quite interesting, just not sure what to do! x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I hope you are well today 

It's lovely and sunny here and that puts me in a good mood 

Talking about the relaxing thing and it working I think it is true, I have heard it so many times.  I was scrubbing floors with bleach and getting things ready for mil and fil and then we had a house full of people, day trips and it was half term and a party for my b-day.  I just didn't really think about it that much.  For example with you kate with the wedding you are going to be so busy  .  I had fun and wasn't stressed and they do say stress can affect fertility. Also I think dh's sperm were ready      as we didn't do it to much.  

I really hope that you are going to join me soon and will be keeping up on all your progress and posting sometimes, just not all the time.

Off to the doctors on monday to register.

Emsy a college course sounds fun, I have always wanted to do French, we lived there for one and a half years and can get by but have always wanted to be fluent.

Lots of love and babydust

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all doing ok.

Rachel, going to try to take your advice and relax a bit.  AF arrived for me today and I'm feeling a bit tearful  

Hopefully at least I will have a more sensible cycle this month.

Katy, really sorry about your grandma, hope you are doing ok   

Kate, hope all the BD gets a + result

Hope everyone else is doing ok   

Foxy x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Foxy


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning girlies!
Blimey its taken me ages to find our thread this morning, we've slipped halfway down the page! 
Not a lot happened here, at work again till 12.00 poo poo poo 
Will try and have a bd again 2day, so thats all days covered, day 11 day 13 and 2day day 15, if that dont work i'll be too knackered to worry about it  
Sorry about af foxy, think rach has a point will this relaxing tho, i havent been half as stressed as i have in previous months, well thats a lie cos the wedding is stressing me out at the mo! We will just have to see what the next couple of weeks brings, no way am i testing early this month tho.  Ha ha in my dreams!!!
Hope everyone is ok, will be back on later, its been very quiet on here, couldnt find our thread last nite at all, did everyone else have the same problem?
Kate xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI all,

      My grandma is at my Aunts & thats where they found out she has cancer, she lives with
      my mum up the road from me in devon & my aunt lives in Chesterfield & they want to do the
      opp there but my Aunt works & my mum does not so we want her to have it here but it looks
      like to do that we would have to start at square one, they cant just pass from one hospital
      to the next even tho she lives here so god knows whats going to happen, her opp is 26th
      of this mth.

      As for me... well we havent had sex since I ovulated last mth & DH keep saying he's to tired
      & keeps fALLING ASLEEP ON THE SOFA BEFORE 10    
      His swimmers are low & naff as it is & by not refreshing them they will all just be
      dead by the time we get to ovulation so I am now not speaking to him, its pathetic.

      Hello to everyone, hope you are all having a better time than me

          katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, quiet on here again 2day, has evryone gone away for weekend or somat?
Sorry ur having such a bad time katy - i've pm'd u hun.
What is it with men sometimes, they must think we chart and wee and inject just for fun?
I have gotta try and do a last bd in a bit and have never felt less in the mood but im willing to give it go, thats if i can track dp down and keep him prisoner for more than 10mins, yes girls that includes a *** after as well!  
Hope ur all enjoying the weather and come back soon please IM LONELY!!!!!!!

Kate xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,
Is everyone away for the weekend? I've never known it so quiet on here!
Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine, i have come down with a rotten cold and feel totally poo. It's too hot for me outside and dp wants a bbq this afternoon and wants to invite all the neighbours round, whereas i just want to lie on sofa and eat strawberries as my throat is so sore.  Suppose i am now officially on 2ww again, last one before getting hitched, have done all i can  this month so will just have to wait and see. Could do with some more bubbles for luck please.
Kate xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone

Kate - you're right it has been really quiet on here.  I am trying to study for an exam and at the moment am finding every excuse under the sun to do something else!  I would tell DP you can't be bothered with the barbie and just lie on the sofa if you feel poo.  Hope you feel better soon, have blown you some bubbles for your 2WW, could do with some myself  

Katy,     for your gran.  As for your DH I have exactly the same problem with mine.  We do all the hard work, they have to do one thing and it still seems to be too much trouble   

Hope everyone else is doing ok, where are you?

Foxy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi foxy, blown u some back, hope they bring good luck to us both this month! dp has agred no bbq thank god, i am knackered and need to sleep. Not even hungry anyway, think i've eaten far too many strawberries. 
Where is everyone?
Kate xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

No idea, it's a bit spooky really, like invasion of the body snatchers or something!

Thanks for the bubbles  

I have been eating loads of strawberries today as well, they are lush at the moment aren't they?  Would be even better with a glass of bubbly but I'm on no booze at the moment.  And no dairy, no red meat, no caffeine, no yeast.  Bundle of laughs  

Foxy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Blimey, hope ur not on the ryvita and water diet Roxy!
I have had a cheese and ham cob and a few crisps a lager shandy, and a lovely afternoon kip on sofa with dp.  He's taken our huge labrador out for a walk, and we're having curry for tea. Still feel grotty and sniffly, what a poo time to come out with a cold. 
Hopefully it will be gone in a few days. 
Yes its like invasion of the body snatchers, wheres sarah and rachel, julie and would be great, and fairy wishes gone. Hope they havent gone on holiday without us!  
I have tried doing table plan this afternoon for wedding, but have not got enough energy to write my own name let alone anyone elses. It will have to wait till 2moz now.
Kate xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

The sad thing is, you're not far from the truth - had rivita for lunch  

Soup and a salad for dinner, you're just rubbing it in now with all your talk of crisps and shandies   Will let you off as you're feeling grotty  

Can't believe they have gone on holiday without us, wonder where they are  

Table plan is definitely not a Sunday job, leave it for tomorrow.  I'm not doing to well with this studying malarkey, have even cleaned the house from top to bottom just to avoid sitting down and doing it, how pathectic  

Foxy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry Roxy, if its any consolation hun i have been on a diet now for the last 4 months.  
Am now down to 10stone and will be happy just to lose another few pounds before wedding.  Apparntly my ideal weight is 8 stone as im only 4ft 10". But i've been that weight b4 and looked anorexic, collar bones showing and everything was horrible, i looked really ill. 
Not bothered about being any less than 9 and half stone, at least i get to keep my boobs that way! 
Dont blame you about the studying tho, its been too nice a day to do anything like that.  
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Postcard from Rachel

Having a lovely time here weather is great, been on a donkey ride today and just off for a paddle in the sea.  Wish you were here.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

    

We haven't gone on holiday or at least I haven't anyway. Been to pick up our chickens today and have been busy cooking etc.

Sorry you are ill kate  

Foxy that sounds like a strict diet, I am not sure I could do it.  Mind you before the wedding I was on the tictac diet  

Hope everyone else is well  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Postcard from Wouldbegreat 

I am having a great time on holiday   weather is lovely been for some long walks and swimming also had a bbq tonight wish you wrer here  


Hey girls we wouldn't go without letting you know  

I am just chilling a bit at the moment and trying to forget a bit about ttc i am going on a real holiday soon so thinking about that   sorry i can't take you on this one the car is full  

Hope everyone else is chilling a bit too  

Sorry kate you are unwell get well soon  

Hi foxy  

Rachel   how is it all going do you feel ok  

Madison hope you are ok honey i am thinking of you 

Missyb missing you hope you are ok  

Emsyg thinking of you  hope your saving your energy for next week  

Smark hello honey  

Hello and   to anyone i forgot .


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx for the postcards Rach and wbg   
Glad u havent left us! Still feeling like poo, only taking anadin paracetamol at the mo, dont wanna take anything stronger just in case.  Know its only a really slim hope about bfp but dont wanna take any risks.  Now on 2ww officially i suppose, dp guessed about opk test as havent left him alone since tuesday!  Told him he can have a few days rest now 
Hope u've all had a lovely weekend, rach have u named all the chickens yet?
Wbg think ur best to take it easy, where are you going on holiday?
I have felt far more relaxed this month, think its cos of wedding and knowing if it dont work this month we got ivf in august. Im stopping on this thread tho if thats ok? Well im a sad c.o.w. and now gonna go and watch a bit of big brother! 
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Kate,

we have 5 chickens, four females and one cockeral.  The girls have named them beaky, feathers, chocolate and chocolate chip   and I got to name the male EGGBERT   Hope you feel better soon.  

I am feeling fine thanks wbg, had to have an afternoon nap today though really tired and still dizzy but great  Where are you going on hols?  Hope you are well.

Off to bed now so goodnight and hello to everyone else 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning everyone!   
Have had a lovely weekend with mil staying, went to Strawberry Fayre in Cambridge, had a bbq then went out for lunch yesterday. Am shattered though as dd for some reason wakes early at the weekends and then I have to wake her up every weekday morning for school!     Early night tonight I think, although I've already done most of my chores and just have the ironing left to do. 
I've not been on as much as I'm trying not to focus solely on ttc this month. My family that I have is lovely and I think I've been spending too much time thinking about what else I want rather than appreciating what I already have. I still want a baby with DP, and it is SO important to me but what I already have is more important. Does that make any sense at all? It did in my head.   

Kate - Hope you're feeling better soon! Have you tried inhaling some steam and vicks? Also some ecchinacea and vit C tablets will help you. Check the counter-indications though as I'm not 100% on them just in case you're pg. How're you getting on with the table plan today? 

Katy - That really doesn't make any sense that your Nan would have to go through the whole consultation process again as she's already diagnosed and just needs the treatment. Would it be worth calling the Oncology Dept at your nearest hospital, explaning the situation and asking if they can have her transferred. People don't seem willing to help so the louder you shout the more chance you have of being heard. Much love to your Nan. xxx

Rach - Fab news about the chooks and Eggbert! ROFL    It's lovely seeing your ticker going up! 

Wbg - you're the same cd as me I think? Where are you off to on your hols? We've got 6 weeks before ours so I'm very jealous! 

JJR - How're you?

Foxy - Well done for sticking to your diet hun, ryvita are pants! What type of plan are you following? 

I've just had a cup of peppermint tea, with the peppermint I've grown in the garden! AND we had salad out of the garden with our bbq at the weekend. Love it! Very pleased with myself lol, just have to wage war on the slugs at the front of the house which are currently scoffing my violas! xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi girls 

We are going to combe haven in hastings   and we will spend the day at chessington one of the days   hope weather is like this  

I am washing beds today as the weather is great for drying its about 28 here today  

Doctor phoned this morning  dh morpholigy result came back  that was normal too  

Missyb we are same day we were last month too we must be cycle buddies  

Rachel glad you are ok at least you have symptoms you would be worried if not glad your still here  

Slycett we would love you to stay with us when u have ivf  

Foxy hope your ok today


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

evening all  

Am a moody moo today.  Really tired but can't stop waking up really early in the morning   I am knackered about the time dd's finish school.  

Well done emsy on the veg and the peppermint, I have a garden going some of the lettuce is nearly ready.  I was feeling like you recently and do understand but I have to say that it will happen and soon.  I know it 

WBG glad that dh's result are all normal hun I bet that is a weight off your mind.  I need to do our bed sheets as the cats go on the beds   I will do them tommorrow, you have made me feel bad.  I do them about once a week.

Where is everyone else today smark, madison, kate, foxy, sarah how are you all, and fairy wishes how are you too?

And of course not forgetting Amanda if you are reading Hello hun hope you are ok 

Lots of babydust   

I must go and look busy 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening buttercups!  
Still got rotten cold and feeling really poop 
Had a nice cool shower when i came in from work but still as hot now! 
dp putting bbq on 2nite so at least that'll save me cooking. 
Hi rach, my body clock is all over the place at the mo as well, its not nice is it?Hi emsy, wouldbegreat, foxy and anyone else i've missed as my head is in the clouds. Emsy havent managed table plan yet, still waiting for last names from some people. What a nightmare, wish we had eloped instead  
Am now going to do cheques for choclate fountain people (couldnt resist) and videographer. Costs a b.l.o.o.d.y. fortune this lot. 
Kate xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi eveyone

I am absolutely knackered tonight, mental day at work and it is so so hot here.  How's everyone doing?

Kate - hope you feel better soon hon    Chocolate fountain, mmmm, you have no idea how good that sounds to me right now...

Rachel - hope you are doing ok and manage to wake up a bit later tomorrow  

Wbg - Prefer the old picture sweetie but at least the new one is less distracting   Good news on DH morphology results for you   

Emsyg - you're right, rivita are totally pants.  Not doing it for weight (although losing a few punds would be a nice side effect) just for health.  Been recommended by my Chinese lady so will give it a bash.  

Julie, where are you? 

Love and   to everyone else, probably won't hear from me again tonight, think I will be in bed by 8!  

Foxy x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

hello everyone,

Thank you for your kind wishes   My mum gets back from her holiday tomorrow & my nan
has been staying at my Aunties so we will find out more about whats going on once mum
has been able to chat with them.

Right... TMI WARNING....

  I came on with normal AF & its normally short 4/5 days & light except for 2nd day... well
  I stopped bleeding by day 5 but then I just kept loosing horrible dark brown almost black
  gunk up until the day before yesterday... I am now day 10 & I did a O pee stick & its
  showing my surge already.. Last mth it was day 16 surge & the mth before it was day 14
  & now day 10 !!! I am all over the place.. We havent been doing it to get rid of his old ones
  until the day I stopped loosing gunk ( day before yesterday ) & now its showing surge I
  dont know what to do as far as BMS as his count & basiucally everything isnt to good &
  now I am worried that all that is still in him is old & useless & we cant do it every day for the
  next 3 days as with it being so low we are supposed to leave it 3 days between.. 
        Any ideas ?

  How is everyone anyway   I will try to write more in the next few days but tomorrow
  I am at my sisters & then we are picking our new car up in Exeter & then picking my mum
  up from Exeter airport at 6 so busy busy.

    Love to everyone     

        Katy/ xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Madison sorry you are having a confusing time   have you done another opk today?

Hello everyone else hope you are all ok 

Just a quickie to move us up the board abit have to unpack shopping now...been to the dreaded supermarket I hate it.

Back later 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies 
How is everyone.  Katy ur cycle sounds not unlike one of mine, might be a slight hormone imbalnce going on there sweetie.  Still at least u have stopped now, mine lasted for 3 weeks and only stopped after tablets from docs.  Just do another opk and c what happens.  At work at mo and off to bbq 2nite for friends daughters bday. Still feel poo so wont be staying long, be back on later. Hello to everyone
Kate xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi All,

  Been a really long busy day so just a quick one...

  Did another opk & still positive, should I get my levels tested ?? I know its supposed to be
  done on day 21 but will the test still be right when ovulation is so early ?? or should it be done
  7 days after ovulation ?? A friend of mine mentioned something about it on here & I cant remember
  exactally what she said.

  Hope everyone is well.

    Katy. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi fairy, glad ur ok petal.  Got a stinking cold but apart from that im fine.  
Im off to bed now tho as am completley exhausted. Hi rachel katy and anyone ive missed. Emsy and foxy i've finally started on table plan 2nite, will finish it 2moz  
Kate xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you're ok Fairy. I understand the trying not to focus so hard thing. Good luck   

Madison- It's called a day 21 test as it's assuming that everyone has a 28 day cycle   . However, if you ovulate earlier or later than day 14 then you just add 7 days to your date of ovulation and book in for the test on that day. (i.e. I always have a 30 day cycle so I have my progesterone test done on cd23). 

Good morning everyone else, I'm sorry but I'm feeling lazy   

I think I ov'd yesterday - tummy cramps and niggles and loads of ewcm too, bit strange as it was only cd11! Having some bms anyway just in case, but no pressure this month so not temp charting or using opk's so not 100% sure.   x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG have job interview in 25 mins called me today


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Just been and poas to check and yep there's a great big fat surge line!     

So, as I had ewcm and ov like pain yesterday and niggles again today I guess I'm now back in the 2ww.   This puts my AF due around the 25th I think.   

GOOD LUCK WBG!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies.
 Emsy u made me laff, no pressure this month, oh but i'll just go and poas. U sound just like me. No im not trying at all this month but lets just see we had bms on days 11, 13, and 15, so we're in with a b.l.o.o.d.y. good chance  
What are we like? 
Still got cold and feel crap, our new sofa has come 2day so intend to spend this evening making sure it is comfy.  oh and im on cd19   
Kate xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all interview went ok just waiting to hear  

That will take my mind of things i am taking a break from it all in my head i don't even want to use monitor the this month  

I put so much energy into ttc the last couple of months it took it out of me and what with waiting for dh results it was all too much .I am just going to enjoy my holiday and try to forget about it this month .I need a break  

If i get the  job i won't have time to sit and dwell anyway  

Hope you are all ok


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi all, how we doing?  Having a quiet night in, went to see sex and the city last night with the girls so quite tired.  #went for dinner first and they were all drinking wine and eating burgers and chips while I had sea bass and water   Bit pants but glad I managed to be good  

Wbg, fingers crossed for the job, when will you hear?  Looking for a new job myself, still got 10 weeks til I finish up at my current job.

Kate, hope the cold is better   How is the table plan coming along?

Emsyg good luck with the 2WW hon  

Hi and   to everyone else.

I think I'm on CD6 or 7, can't remember.  Trying to chill about it this month as well although I bet I won't be saying that in a couple of days  

Foxy xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Now there is a vole in my kitchen


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Kate, glad I made you laugh   I just had to go and check that I was reading my body's signals right you know?   I am lol at you managing every day even though you're "not trying" this month hehehehee. How was the sofa? 

Rach - you're like Dr Dolittle!   How're you doing honey?

Amanda - Long time no see hun, hope you're doing ok. 

Wbg - Glad the interview went well. When do you expect to hear back? Fingers crossed for you! 

Foxy - Sounds like a good night! I've got S&C to see at home, what did you think? Well done for being so good! 

Am keeping myself busy for the next few weeks decorating the house to try and keep my mind off the waiting   xxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls 

thought I'd catch up, on 2ww but under no pressure - didn't even realise till tonight and already a week in!! Really chille dout waiting for app. DH came back as low count? Had 2 normal before but we think we know the reason and dr agrees - was left in car for 2hrs and was a warm day so is doing again next week.

all otherwise ok bit tired working working hard so no personals sorry x x x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all still haven't heard back from job yet   

Been very busy so not thought so much about ttc not even used monitor yet this month nice to have a break from it all .

Looking forwed to my holiday not long now just over a week .

Been popping in to see how your all doing very quiet on here maybe everyone is enjoying the summer thats a good thing  

Hope you are all ok i am thinking of you all


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi girlies,
How is everyone?  Been so busy last couple of days havent had chance to log on.  Will try and get on later when im home
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Blew you all some bubbles 

Hope you are all well 

amanda still missing you hun, hope you have a nice holiday 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone, just thought I'd pop in to say  

I'm supposed to be studying but keep finding ways of distracting myself again.  My exam is next Wednesday and I should have done at least 150 hours of study by now, have actually done about 2   So if anyone has any tips on how to memorise 500 pages of text in a few hours they would be most welcome 

DH is ta golf which doesn't help as I love having the house to myself, would rather be curling up on my sofa watching all the programmes he hates 

What's everyone else up to, it's been really quiet on here recently?

Rachel, thanks for the bubbes, bnlown you some back hon   How are you feeling?

Kate, how you doing, did you get the table plan finished?  

Wbg, did they tell you when you could expect to hear from them?  

Sarahc, that probably was the reason, I actaully got DH to do his sample in the hospital toilet once to avoid that very problem.  Sorry TMI I know but it had to be done, bless him  

EmsyG, really loved the film, thought it was great but I'm a huge fan anyway.  Really chuffed at myself for being so good, haven't cracked yet   

Good luck to everyone on the 

CD9 for me, really trying not to focus on it too much this month but it's hard.  

Foxy


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,
My god what a manic weekend.  Woke up at 6am this morning after having nightmare that it was wedding day and couldnt get hair or makeup done and my best from was more interested in finding her lost phone. Stressed me, nah not a bit  Needles to say couldnt get back to sleep and ended up doing ironing at 7am. Still got loads left tho. Bridesmaid fitted in dresses lovely and they all looked a picture, can see me going in with only 2 of them on the day tho. One is four and goes mute with anyone else around she was so bad she wouldnt even talk to her mom, and my neice is 3 and to be honest comes across a bit rude. Can a three year old be rude? I dont know, but when they were going my s.i.l said to her arnt you going to say goodbye to everyone, and she said no - i dont want to! I know shes only 3 but blimey, i can see the stroppy teenager in her already.   I've told the moms not to stress tho, if they want to stay with them instead i'll be fine with that, i dont want snot and tears all down me wedding dress.   Roxy how are u hun?  Im on cd22 no pains yet but sore boobs, which to be honest is a bit weird as there never usually sore.  And i still havent done table plan. Rachel, hows ur little bump coming along? Hello to anyone i've missed im off out for tea as eaten nothing all day, be back on later tho!
Kate xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi girls  

Didn't hear about job then they tried to ring at 7.30 friday eve when i was driving   couldn't phone back as no number .So i went their yesterday and i was told they are working out hours as they really need someone to do weekends   yet in the interview i was told it was evenings in the week .I won't back down im not doing weekends i said i will do a sat morning and thats it .They will let me know monday apparently( talk about muck me around ) 

As for ttc we have had a fab time enjoying the bed and i haven't used any monitor and don't want to see when its going to happen as to much pressure i have some idea anyway   I  haven't told dh what day were on so he doesen't try to hard either we are just enjoying bedding each other   And even dh has said its been so much better   

We were called lovebirds today in mcdonalds ahh i thought this was sweet after 3 years of being together but we are very close and are always holding hands etc 

Hope you are all well it is so quiet on here  

Slycett you will have odd dreams now as you have alot on your mind  

Foxy good luck with the exam 

Rachel thanks for the bubbles honey i will blow you some too you must be 6 weeks now   i bet you can't wait for a scan glad your doing ok  

Madison thinking of you and your family  

Hello everyone else


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Just thought i'd check in with you girls to see how you all doing??

All is fine and dandy here

its hard to believe i'll be 17 weeks pregnant on thursdays

How's everyone

Congrats FabIzzy on ur BFP xxxxxxx

angie


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, quiet on here again?
Wbg - dont let them mess u about hun - weekends are precious and are for family time children or not. I have worked every other satday morning for nearly the last 20 years and it does my head in.  Dont blame u for not backing down, if they want u, let them come to u.
Hi foxylady where are u this weekend you were my partner in crime last weekend? 
Hi rachel hows the bump doing?   
Hello jjr where r u?  
Hi katy how r things with u honey?  
Hello emsy    How u doing sweetie?  Table plan is done at last, as is seating plan and just started on name places which me and my best friend are making next friday when dp is on his stag nite.
Think im on cd23, no pains really just sore boobies! 
Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG rachel FANTASTIC NEWS SWEETIE!!!!!  im so very pleased for u!!!!

Wow what lovely news to find out, sorry girls ive been away along time!  

Well just to fill u in abit,  Things went abit nasty in the end and my ex husband threatened me.  I am now living with my sister in stevenage and looking for somewhere of my own.

Its been up and down but hopefully soon things will settle...of course af has been absent for about 90 days so nothing changes there!!

From what ive read amanda might be expecting some news shortly so good luck hun!!

Will try to pop on again soon,
Take care my lovelies xxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Morning all, 

Where is everyone??  

Kate - sorry partner, I was immersed in my studying this weekend, have also got a really bad UTI so have been a bit miserable.  

On the positive side though I've just weighed myself and I've lost 10lbs     Maybe I won't look quite so bad in that bikini after all  

Wbg...let us know when you hear about the job 

Specialmum, sounds like you've been having a difficult time   

What's happening with everyone else?  Where have you all gone?

Foxy


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all! Hope everyone had a nice weekend   

cd17 here in the Emsy house   Back on my diet with a vengeance. I'd slipped for the last couple of weeks and started eating chocolate again! My weight's not gone back up at all but not gone down either lol, so low carb, low fat, no caffeine, no choc and plenty of water it is for me now   

Hey SM! Nice to "see" you honey, sorry things went so wrong for you in the end, but look to the future now. Onwards and upwards!   

Amanda - What's going on with you sweetness? 

Foxy - Well done on the studying (what are you studying for? I'm considering going back to college but a bit nervous about it), bad news about the UTI! Hope you're drinking lots and lots of water and cranberry juice to try and flush it through. Apparently those pro-biotic yoghurt drinks can help too, the doctor advised me to give them to dd after she had a nasty bout a couple of months ago. 

Kate! Well done!   I used to be the wedding co-ordinator at the hotel I worked at and loved helping people prepare. So much fun! 

JJR - Hope things are good with you   

Wbg - Stick to your guns hun, weekends are precious. 

Hope everyone else is ok.   xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning 

Hi sm nice to see you   I am sorry that things went bad with dh and that he threatened you   Wow you have been gone for a long time.  Missed you. thanks for the congrats I am over the moon   What do you mean about amanda please tell...where have you been reading things?  I must know 

Morning emsy   back on the diet again poor you.  I couldn't live without carbs that is what I survive on...Good luck.

Morning foxy sorry you have a uti they are horrid   I hope you feel better soon 

Kate hello  well done for doing the table plan  How long now untill the wedding?

WBG have you heard about the job yet? and Hello 

Madison I hope you are ok  

Sarah how are you 

Hello fairywishes 

Well as for me I have been to have my first blood test this morning to check my blood sugar levels.  I am needle phobic so the nurse found me most amusing.  I was crying and stamping my feet really quickly on the floor it seemed to take for ages, she was laughing and said I had given her an unusual start to the day   God knows what the people in the waiting room thought.  I am alright as soon as the needle comes out just don't think metal should go into skin  I am really suffering with tiredness I slept on the sofa yesterday afternoon. Not complaining though.

Lots of love and fairy dust

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Morning ladies,
Ive just put a message on the IUI board where I used to post many moons ago, as couldnt find this one for love nore money then hey presto Ive stumbled upon all you lovely peeps 
Hope all is well?

I have a bit of a quandry, we have ttc for what seems like an eternity now, had 2 IUIs which were neg in 2005/06 so thought we would leave it for a while get the stress out the way at ttc naturally. Well for a week now my (.)(.) have been very tender and i have been feeling reallly under the weather, put it down to AF being due 13th of this month (friday just gone) and all the bugs flying about. Friday I thought right AF will be here today as per, but nothing (TMI>>>) I went to the loo, as you do and wiped and all i had was pinky cm. so expected the rest to follow during the day, nothing still felt rough and since friday thats all i had a miniscule spotting. So today I did a HPT (unichem one) and there was a really faint line there, so faint i went to check with the Dr to see if it was my eyes. Her basic response was. " well although there is a very very very faint line there these things are not accurate and as you were only due on friday i would say its a false positive at the moment retest in a week to 10 days"

I have heard of false positves when having tx but not when trying naturally for the past 2 + years. do you think i would be better to ignore the almost invisible line or believe it!!??

all the best to you all and fingers crossed for the 2ww 
Corrina xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi hun 

If I were you I would go out and buy a first response test the new one that can detect early pg and do it in the morning.  Did the line come up straight away? The pink spotting could be an IB so it still could be early days.  Give what I said a go and let us know how you get on.  

Good luck  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya hun,
Yeah it came up almost instantly but it was so faint I thought it may have been my imagination so rung a friend who is the queen of HPTs! She said that hers was like that and her little girl is now 5, but if i wasnt sure to go to the Drs to check. The last positive I had was 2002 which was very strong and again came up the minute I peed on it! Sadly that ended in an ectopic at 9/10 weeks  
Think Ill def go and get another one, might leave it till tomorrow and do it wednesday morning (if I can hold out lol) 
Thing that really miffed me was Dr bursting my bubble lol even though she confirmed a really faint line. *sigh* Ill keep you posted  cheers for help 
Corrina xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

hello  

Good luck with the testing when you decide to do it   it sounds like it could be good news dosen't it   

Rachel hello hun   were you a bit of a drama queen today  lol   I will be a nightmare when it happens  

Can't belive they still haven't let me know about job yet   Thats big company's for you i worked for them before i had the op so they are just playing me  

wbg x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Rach - Can you call the EPU at your local hospital and say that you've had a m/c before and are feeling a bit topsy turvy and would like to book in for a scan to reassure yourself? I did this with my last pg and they fitted me in when I was 8 weeks.   

Corrina - Hey there! I personally don't think you can get a false positive if you're not undergoing treatment, so I would be very cautiously hopeful and go and buy some more HPT's!!! 

Wbg - Large corporate barstewards. Hope they let you know soon. 

Well, I spent the morning being sick! I'm only cd17, 6dpo. I had bfast (tinned pineapple, grapefruit with greek yoghurt and a coffee), walked dd to school and back again, came home made myself a cuppa, put some washing on and then a wave of dizzyness hit me and I started feeling really spaced out. Like if I turned my head my eyes would follow a few seconds later. About an hour later I was really sick. 10 minutes later I was back to feeling fine again!!! 
I've never had morning sickness so have no idea what it might feel like. But surely, it's far too early to be that?!


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Emsyg...sorry you were sick hon    sounds a bit wierd that you were fine, then sick, then fine again?  Think it would be too early for morning sickness but you never know.  How you feeling now?  I have been drinking my own body weight in water to try and flush out this UTI, feel a lot better today (passed out 5 times yesterday!).

Wbg...Love the new WM pic, just lost 5 mins again though    Can't believe they still haven't let you know about the job yet  

Corinna...I don't think you can get a false positive, like Rachel says get a first response HPT and check again.  If you're anything like me there's no way you will be able to wait a week to 10 days!

Rachel...you made me laugh, got a mental image of you stamping your feet on the floor when they were doing your bloods  

JJR...where you gone?  

 for everyone else.

My only news is that I have just been to see my con for the first time in ages.  I'm really confused about what to do at the moment, this TTC naturally thing really isn't working out too well but the last thing I want to do is jump back on the IVF bandwagon, I have pretty much just pulled myself back together from all of that.  So he is going to give me a bit of an overhaul and see how things are looking.  He scanned me and said that for CD11 my womb lining is thinner than it should be (no surprise) but that my right ovary has a folicle and it looks like I am going to ovulate spontaneously.  That's good news as the tube I have left is my right.  So he is going to scan me again on Thursday (CD14) to see what has happened and will also do an HSG next month to check if my right tube is still open.  He couldn't even see my left ovary, maybe it's gone on holiday but good riddance to it anyway, all it does is cause me pain and hasn't functioned for years!

Will let you know what happens Thursday, after that I'm not sure what we are going to do.  Have talked about DE in Spain but not sure if I am ready for that yet, also with my lining might be a wate of time anyway?  Confused   

He also reviewed the blood tests I had done in London and said that my FSH was lower than it had ever been before but my ANH and Inhibin B were also lower than they should be and they know form all the IVF and ICSI that my ovaries don't respond well. 

My head's all over the place, as it a beautiful   evening here in Jersey, I'm going to go for a walk on the beach and see if I can sort my thoughts out.

Foxy


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies, my god i go to work for a day and u all throw a party without me  
Hope everyone is well, 
Rach u and me both with the bloods hun, its about as bad as going to the dentist.   
Foxy. sorry you have got a uti babe, make sure u drink loads and loads and if u start gettin any pain in ur back go straight back to docs, as for all the ivf stuff its a big decision to make after all u've been through give it some time and make ur mind up slowly. 
Hi wbg any news on job front yet?
Emsy what on earth is going on with u petal, r u feeling any better now?
cd24 2day not tested early and dont intend to, i couldnt take the disappointment of another negative as its our last month of ttc naturally.  But the good news - I get married in 3 weeks and 5 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got meeting with hotel 2moz nite to go through final details, still nervous but am getting so excited now.
Kate xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Foxy im sorry your head is all over at the moment its hard and the pressure to make decisions are so unfair   you know you say the womb lining is thin at cd11 but what if your cycle is long like mine i don't ovulate till cd20 or even cd22 would that not make a difference to all the test on certain dates they do    sorry if im being thick   good luck for thursday   Glad you like the pic  

As for me the job   I went thier to see what was happening and the big boss said you won't do weekends we need someone for weekends i said ok im  sorry but my family and my marriage come first .They also wanted someone who could do lots of overtime to the point of nearly full time .I said i only need about 10 hours and stuck to my guns .My niece is contracted 9 hours a week why did they try to take the p*** out of me and make me do more  

Oh well its not the end of the world for us and to be honest i don't have a fantastic time when pg as i have a irratable womb and start getting contractions on and off after 20 weeks and need to rest so its proberly for the best as the stress of them   s will not be good for me if it happens .I believe things happen for a reason  


Missyb you are spot on with the big corparate thing


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Girls I am bleeding   am off to the doctors this morning to try and get a scan so will let you know how I get on

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Rachel,

  Oh I am so sorry, I hope you get your scan & that everything is ok   

WBG,

    About the job, I hope you are alright other than that. xx

Kate,

  Not long till the wedding now, how exciting  

JJR, 

  Hope you are ok & that your B&B's are behaving. xxx

To everyone else, hello & hope you are well.

  I have changed my ticker to a 24 day AF as I ovulated on day 10 or 11 so there is no way I will
  get to 28 days this mth. It was day 18 O last mth & day 16 the mth before, I am all over the place.

     to all,


    Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Rachel, I hope all is ok with your scan, thinking of you  

Im still holding off to test again, Im itching to get in there and pee for britain but I dont want to jinx it!! Feeling rough as anything, even getting travel sickness while Im driving! Never happened before, says alot about my behind the wheel abilities really lol. 

Im going to have to read through everyones posts to catch up to what people are up to 

Corrina xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Rachel, good luck at the doctors darling. My fingers are crossed for you and I'm sending you some distance Reiki healing too     Please let us know what's going on, and don't forget to take it easy. 

Carrie - You're a better woman than me.   I'd have been and bought an armload of tests by now lol. 

Katy - Would something ike Agnus Castus be good for you? I know it  can help cycles to regulate and settle down. Maybe a trip to the herbalist might be a good idea? How's things with your Nan too? 

Wbg - Well done for sticking to your guns. You're totally right putting your family first.   

Kate - Not long now!!!!   So exciting! 

Foxy - What a lot to take in. It's great news that you've got a follicle on the way, did your cons say when he thought you were going to ov, as if it's a little later then that could be why your lining was a little thin for your cd? It sounds like a good idea that he's giving you an MOT and reviewing all your results.     Keep going with the water hun, and I hope you're feeling a bit better today. 

Well after my sicky morning I felt fine for the rest of the day! Am fine this morning too which is good. Well apart from nearly passing out at the petrol station as it cost £53 to fill my car up!!!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

everyone

Not been on for a while but reading all your posts. Trying to be less obsessed!

Rachel - I'm sure everything will be fine, I'm sending you masses of positive vibes      

Well Im on about CD 21. Even had to look it up in diary - usually know exactley wher I am 

Didn't BD much this month, only about 4 times, so what wil be will be........
Feel quite calm, would love to get a positive this month, but if I don't then I will try to remain more balanced like I have this time.
I'm off on a three day residential to the forest of Dean tomorrow with my class  So the chances are my mind will be preoccupied which is good 

Anyway, love to everyone

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi again 

Been to doctors and he is sending me for a scan but the earliest they can see me is thursday morning 
He did another pg test and it was still positive and told me that it is quite common etc but my breast have deflated and I have a backache on my left side. Which is what I had the last time I had a m/c.  I have phone the epu in tears asking for an earlier appointment but they said they can't so I guess I will have to wait.  It is my dd's birthday on Friday and tuesday and this couldn't have come at a worse time as I really want to devote all my energy to them and make sure everything is nice for them.  I really want this to be ok but I am not sure it is  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Rach

 try to stay positive. I know it's really scary and yet another hurdle in the whole ttc story. 
Like your doc said, it's very common in pregnancy. I know I'm probably not helping much, but try to be reassured that 
your doc still sounds positive. If the pain gets bad or the bleeding heavy I would just go straight to the hospital. Sometimes when you present youselves there they have to see you!!

Anyway, like I said try to stay calm and positive. I'm very sure that in a few months you'll be posting your big belly  

Love Sarah x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Rach...I know it's scary when you have m/c in the past but it can be really common, try to stay positive       A girl who works for me bled on and off through the first 3 months and was terrified and now she is due in 2 weeks, it can happen     Try to rest up, I know you want to devote your energy to your DD's birthdays but they will have a lovely time whatever you do and you need to look after yourself.  Hopefully the scan on Thursday will reassure you

Fairywishes...hope you get the go ahead to start your IUI.  I would recommend acupuncture, it just helps you feel a bit less stressed even if it doesn't do anything else.

Sarah...really good attitude to ttc.  Enjoy your residential.

Emsyg...glad you feel better hon   I feel better today too thanks.  Don't think the lining problem is due to when I ovulate, it's something I've had a problem with for a long time and through my tx.  The lining only builds up over 2/3 of my womb and even then can be far too thin.  On my last ICSI they gave me viagara suppositories to help thicken it up, sadly will never know if it made a difference as none of my eggs fertilised.  Just keep clinging to the fact that I have conceived naturally in the past, even if it was a long time ago  

Wbg..you are totally right to stick to your guns on the job, it's not worth it.

Kate...hope you are ok, you muct be REALLY excited about the wedding now.  Can we all come?   

Corinna, Katy and everyone else I have missed  

Foxy


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

carrie3479 said:
 

> Rachel, I hope all is ok with your scan, thinking of you
> 
> Im still holding off to test again, Im itching to get in there and pee for britain but I dont want to jinx it!! Feeling rough as anything, even getting travel sickness while Im driving! Never happened before, says alot about my behind the wheel abilities really lol.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to get ur hopes up but when i was late (as i always am due to pcos) Back in march i brought a superdrug home test to jinx me to come on and nearly threw the test away before seein a really really faint BFP!!!

Then dh got a clearbluye digi the next day, which i knew would be neg!! and it was PREGNANT!!

Please test again!
xxxxxxxxx
im praying for u

Angie


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ohh now thats spooky I did that going back to my last PG (2002), bought the superdrugs test to "prove" AF was on her way and bold as brass a positive came up... so might have to try it again  
Popping into town tomorrow so will pick up an armful of tests then  Thats if I can physically make it, all I can seem to stomach is hobnobs, trying to cook kids and DHs dinner is proving litterally gut wrenching!

tc peeps 
xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

carrie3479 said:


> Ohh now thats spooky I did that going back to my last PG (2002), bought the superdrugs test to "prove" AF was on her way and bold as brass a positive came up... so might have to try it again
> Popping into town tomorrow so will pick up an armful of tests then  Thats if I can physically make it, all I can seem to stomach is hobnobs, trying to cook kids and DHs dinner is proving litterally gut wrenching!
> 
> tc peeps
> xxx


sounds like morning sickness to me! i remember it soooo clearly! mine faded at about 13 weeks


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all your wishes girls   I still have backache and still am spotting.  Had a sleep this afternoon and then a huge argument with dh which resulted me throwing something at him   Men can be so inconsiderate.  Anyway took the girls out to pizza express for tea to get some space.  Have managed to gain some positivity from all the replies I have had on a few different threads THANKS everyone   Am going to watch tv tonight under the duvet.

Lots of love

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning up at the crack of dawn as can't sleep, the spotting is still there but not worse.  I was convinced I would wake up to red blood but no so I am now trying to stay positive.  The thought of this ending and having to go through all the trying etc fills me with dread.  So I am telling myself that it is going to be ok. thanks for the pm Kate  

Will update if anything happens if not after the scan in the morning.

Love rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweetie it's going to be fine, just keep that positive frame of mind. (I had heavy spotting at 5, 9 and 13 weeks with dd - when I would have had an AF, my body hadn't quite clicked in that I was pg lol).
Just be aware that if you're going to have the triple test at 15 weeks, having an early bleed can sometimes skew the results and make it look like your baby is going to be at risk of Spina Bifida etc. We had this with dd and it was terrifying. My cons finally explained the result to me after weeks of panicing. 

Sorry to hear you had a row with DH, sometimes they just don't get it. Hope things are better this morning? 

Nothing occuring with me today. CD19, 8dpo. Off out into town with a "friend" for lunch and a mooch about today. I say "friend" as I'm finding her VERY hard work at the moment. All she wants to do is complain about her job, childcare, husband, his kids etc and then expects me to want to do the same about mine. I can't as I have nothing I really want to complain about! She's rather pushy too and it makes me want to run screaming for the hills. Only thing is, her DH is very good friends with my DP so I have to be polite and keep going. Aaarrgggghhhhhh   xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya, 
Rachel - How are you today? hope all is well  

Emsy - Hope lunch went well, I also have "friends" like that, where you feel obligated to smile and be happy happy happy, when all you would really like to do is poke them in the eye!!

Havent tested today as been getting AF pains, not spotting as such (tmi >>>) but did internal wipe and there was small amount of dark brown goo. Still feel rough as a bag of bricks though and got the real heavy belly feeling. So not sure what to make of it, So I think Ill leave it till after the week end as I normally get this just before the onslaught of AF   (apart from goo!) So god only knows what my faint line was about!   

all the best off for a lay down with a hot water bottle and a cuppa

xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

lost my post


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies, how is everyone?
On cd26 and af pains aplenty for me im afraid  Looks like i'' be starting the pill the next couple of days.  Feel like crap, still got cold have come out in a rash all over belly and boobs doc thinks im allergic to ultra violet light so no more sun beds, which he tells me i shouldnt be using anyway as ttc!  Will have to be a spray tan 
To cap it all last night cold sore came out on top lip think i caught it in time with an ice cube tho as doesnt seem to have come out properly.  At least i now have 3 weeks to get fit and well again, doing sod all 2nite apart from having a bath and take out chinese for tea 
Rach - how are you honey - and hows dh any bruises or cuts anywhere? Hope everything goes well tomorrow will keep my fingers toes eyes and even legs crossed for you. 
Hi emsy - i had a friend like that once always wanted you there when it suited her to have a moan, needles to say i dont see a lot of her anymore!
Hi fairy glad to see you back will pm you shortly sweetie. 
Carrie -  its very hard not to test isnt it petal, i've got one left and dont know what to do 
Will be back on later, must tidy up as house looks like a bomb has hit it  
Kate xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Try again  

Hi girls 

I am feeling like p** today have a slight sore troat etc hope im not going down with toncilitis again   if still ill friday i am going to doctors to beg for some anti biotics incase i get it while on holiday  

I am on cd19 and have tested today and yesterday and it is high so no ov surge yet so i will be a 35 day cycle this month  i expect .I will test till i run out of sticks i think i have 3 left so hope i have surge 2moz or next day .

I told dh a couple of days ago i have ov pain and need to do it he went to pot and seemed very uptight .I won't be telling him anything anymore as he wants a baby so much he just gets himself all worked up and acts like a virgin  .The rest of the time he is fine  

Slycett sorry you have af type pains but you can get them when pg its not over till its over   Spray tans are cool i am sure you will look great and as for cold sores   i get them i had them bad a couple of weeks back i find zovirax makes them worce .Do you know oranges and orange juice can cause them too i use clean and clear face tonic on lips allot to keep them at bay its great and heals them up quick its the alcohol in it .But sometimes you get a bad belt of them and their is nothing you can do  

Fairy sorry the counselling hasen't helped hope the accupunture is better .Its great mil has helped out with cash for ivf  


Emsyg hi honey hope friend didn't drive you too mad  

Rachel thinking of you for tomorrow honey  

Carrie hope af stays away  

Foxy thanks for the support  

Smark hi honey  

Missyb if you are reading hello and i hope you are well we all miss you  

Madison are you ok    

JJR where are you honey i am missing you you used to make me laugh and give us all the info we needed   come back    hope you are ok  

To all the rest of you big


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Rachel thinking of you for tommorrow honey x x x x x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello again girls!
Still not had bath will have to wait for shower in morning now.
Wbg    U made me lol dp is just the same as well! Men. 
Well im just about to have chinese for tea and will be kabab 2mox nite as we have mens and pageboy suit fitting. Im 9stone 13lbs at the mo hopefully will get a couple more pounds off soon 
Had to do table plan again as amount of guests has changed and table layout changes with it  
No wonder i am a nutcase 
Kate xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi  

I'm shattered tonight but thought I'd pop in for a quick catch up.  No news really, got my scan tomorrow to check if I am ovulating.  Got my surge yesterday morning so .  Have managed to have lots of   over the last few days and going to grab the old man again tonight.  Poor DH  

Wbg...I hate losing posts, it's happened to me 3 times this week as my laptop is playing up   Your DH sounds as bad as mine, what are they like   Hope your sore throat doesn't come to anything and you feel better soon  

Kate...sorry to hear the old  is on her way hon   Spray tans usually turn out quite well now and sunbeds are really bad for you anyway.

Fairywishes...counselling just doesn't work for some people, I had one session and couldn't bear to listen to her again   Acupuncture sounds like a good idea, in my experience it is really good.

Carrie...hope AF stays at bay, let us know if you test again.

Emsyg...hope you made it through lunch hon   Just tell her that listening to her moaning is bad for your karma and you'd rather she stuck a sock in it   

Rachel...wishing you lots of luck for the scan in the morning, let us know how you get on.  Thinking of you and hope everything is ok    

Julie...where are you sweetie??

 for everyone else.

Foxy x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya ladies, 
Just a quickie before I have to rush off on the school run.. AF arrived this morning .. and boy has she arrived! 
Rather upset that my +ve was a false one  Never ever had one before, not even on tx. 
But I suppose it means plenty more   !!

Foxy - I take it we will recognise your DH from a mile off as he will be walking like John wayne after all the    

Ill catch up later on with all the news running late for school now lol

all the best 
Corrina xxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

How's everyone?

Fabizzy, i am keeping my fingers crossed all will be ok for you and your bean. I had a friend who bled terrible at 6 wks and she had bad cramps with it but all was fine. Good luck hun xxx

I have been soooooooooooo busy but a quick update on me, i've O'd about 4/5 days ago and we have been at it but the day before i O'd we didn't do it LOL so time will tell if we cracked it.

Here's a terrible joke

Blonde paint job 
A blonde, wanting to earn some money, decided to hire herself out as a handyman-type and started canvassing a wealthy neighborhood. She went to the front door of the first house and asked the owner if he had any jobs for her to do.

"Well, you can paint my porch. How much will you charge?"
The blonde said, "How about 50 dollars?" The man agreed and told her that the paint and ladders that she might need were in the garage. The man's wife, inside the house, heard the conversation and said to her husband, "Does she realize that the porch goes all the way around the house?"
The man replied, "She should. She was standing on the porch."

A short time later, the blonde came to the door to collect her money.
"You're finished already?" he asked. "Yes," the blonde answered, "and I had paint left over, so I gave it two coats. "Impressed, the man reached in his pocket for the $50. "And by the way," the blonde added, "that's not a Porch, it's a Ferrari." 

Told you it was terrible LOL

Foxy, hi hun, i've emailed you x

wouldbegreat, how you doing, hope your sore bits are better x

Off to catch up on everything and try to be back later.

Thinking of you Fabizzy

Julie x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Julie great to hear from you and your still making us lol i thought your joke was good   Glad your ok  

Rachel thinking of you honey


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi 

I have one little beautiful baby on board with a flickering heartbeat  The dildocam was very uncomfortable but worth it   I want to say thankyou to you all from the bottom of my heart for caring and thinking about me, it means alot    they have put my dates back by 4 days so I am 6 weeks today.

Back later

Lots of love

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Ah rachel thank goodness it's all ok   glad you saw heartbeat as sometimes 6 weeks is to early to see anything so you were very lucky to have your mind put at ease .I am so happy for you its made my day


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thankyou hunny   

I have to get on now as have loads to do for the birthday's but will be back later.  Sorry I have been a little me me me  will try and come back and do personals later if not tommorrow.

Love you guys

Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw Rach, I was hoping to log on and see some fab news from you. So so chuffed honey, now breathe a big sigh of relief.     

Thanks everyone who asked how it went at lunch yesterday. She's a bit   I swear! I think from what she said she's indulging in a bit too much flirtation with her boss and it could all end in tears, especially as she's done this sort of thing before and her DH made her leave her job because of it. She'll never learn, and likes the ego trip that she ought to be satisfied with getting from her DH, but no   And I have to listen to this crappola!    Hey ho! 

JJR - Nice to see you! Glad you're doing ok, and fingers crossed for this 2ww for you.   

Corrina - Sorry that AF arrived hun   

Wbg - My DP gets like that too, very frustrating! Saying nothing and initiating an early night for no "apparent" reason is the way to go lol  

Kate - Just tell them they can't come or if they do have a table reserved for latecomers


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Bumholios, I hadn't finished my post and it got sent!!!     


I meant to say good luck to Foxy with all the bd'ing that she's doing!     

And hello to Madison, Smark and Amanda. xxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi all

Rachel..that's such great new, I was so plesed to see your post and you must be so relieved    

Emsyg...sounds like she is playing a dangerous game.  At least you made it through, hopefully you can give her a wide berth for a while now   

Julie..glad you are ok hon, will check my email  

Corinna...Yup, that's him, think he will need a week recover!  

 to Kate, Wbg, Madison, Smark, Fairy Wishes and anyone else I have missed

Had my scan this afternoon, consultant said that my folicle was much bigger but that I hadn't ovulated yet.  Looks like I am about to pop so poor DH will have to do the BD again tonight, he's so fed up with it I might have to jump on him when he's asleep   

He said that my lining is still much thinner than it should be (about 6.5 when it should be 8 at the very least) and he annoyed me a bit by saying 'Well, that's just you, we know it's a problem"    Talk about stating the blinkin obvious!  He's lovely and I know he doesn't mean anything by it but he's lucky he didn't get a slap.  Told him I don't need him to point out problems unless he has s solution, that soon shut him up.

So if anyone has any ideas for miraculously increasing your womb lining do let me know  

Foxy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rach - great news petal, 
told u it would be ok , no af for me yet 1 test left dont know what to do due af 2moz?
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello again 

Emsy I used to flirt with my boss and now I am married to him  but I had no ties so it was fine.  I think it is probably best if you don't get involved...dangerous business 

Kate thanks   

Foxy good luck with the     I am sure that he will oblige 

Hello to julie,madison,smark,sarahc,fairywishes and corinna,wbg and last but not least Amanda 

If I have forgotten anyone   hello

Rachelx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hey check out my bubbles girls, I reckon that's a good sign for this cycle


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Rachel fab fab news x x x x x x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Fabizzy, good news, i did type something yesterday but i can't see it, so i will say it again.

Good luck and take it easy.

Julie x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI All,

Sorry I havent been around much..

  I just wanted to say Well done Rach, I am soooooo glad everythings ok   

  Love to everyone & I will come back soon & be more active on the thread.


    Love katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon everyone,
cd28 for me, gave in this morning and bought test at 9.00 sneaked out of work. BFN tho had already had 4 wees this morning, now theres a suprise. So now i've got 2 spare tests! 
Suppose i'll test again in the morning as no af yet and no proper pains, tho that means nothing with my cycle.  Does it make any difference using 4th wee of the day if its my due date for af? i wouldnt have thought so but i live in hope 
Kate xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya just a quickie from me before I rush about buying birthdays presents for DS's friend *tisk*!!
Hope all is well with everyone

Kate hope AF stays away for you   

My pains are easing now as is AF, so seems to be dying down a quicker than normal, the old witch must be in a rush this month lol. All my sickness and tender bits have ceased to be so Im looking on the positive side that something did "occur" but didnt stick about. I suppose it means it could happen but just wasnt the right moment  
So ding ding round 2!!

take care Corrina xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Slycett i have read that others do not wee for 4 hours to get a reading it may be too early for a positive yet as you could of had late implantation   

Fairy wishes who is going to be a busy girl tonight  

Madison hi nice to see you on the thread hope you are ok  

Carrie gla you feel a little better today  

JJR hello honey  

Sarah c hope you are ok  

Foxylady ohh with the bubbles hope its your month  

Rachel big   for you today have a great weekend with dd's


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everyone

Just a quickie to say I'm really pleased everything is ok with you Rachel  

Have been away with class on a residential, so just catching up. Hello to all you girls. I'll do proper catch
over weekend. Absolutely shattered 

Love Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,
AF showed her   ugly face this evening so taken my first pill till next cycle of i.v.f. 
I willbe ok tho, dp on his stag nite i have spent evening with my very best friend in the whoole wide world and am completly p.i.** e.d. We been doing place names for wedding will have to check they ok 2moz when am sober, may be down but i aint out.  Hope yoiu all have a fab weekend, going to bed while i can still remeber where me bed is    Hello to everyone
Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi kate   I am sorry that AF turned up hun   I hope the place name come out ok and you haven't made to many spelling mistakes   Also   hug for you head this morning  

Hello smark 

Hello to everyone else have been up since stupid o'clock again  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning everyone,
I have just read my msg from last nite, think i must have been a bit tipsy.  At work till 12, be back on later this afternoon.
Kate xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all

I am CD22 today and still no peak   my monitor is just high i only have 1 test left   hope it's tomorrow otherwise i can't confirm it before i go on holiday  

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick hello, hope we are all doing ok.  CD16 for me, ov was on CD14 and we have had lots of BMS so 2WW now, it's going to drag....

Foyx x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi

I am having a indian head massage in the morning a qulified friend is doing it for me   somebody else was ttc and she tried it on her and she got pg  

I should ov in the morning so timing may be perfect  

I have so much on my mind i am wide awake   i must go to bed now  

Night Night


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

WBG.... I cant sleep as I have so much on my mind also but its 2.51 in the morning !!!!
            I was asleep from 12 till 1 & then the dog barked & it woke me up & I have spent
            the last 2 hrs tossing & turning until I decided to get up   
            I hope you enjoy your Indian head massage & that it does the trick  

JJR...    Hope you are OK & have had a good day.

FOXY... I hope your 2ww does not drag on to much & good luck.

KATE..  Sorry about AF   

RACHEL. Hope everything is just great with you & your growing bump  

SARAH..  Hope you have got some rest 

CORINNA. Good luck with round 2 

FAIRYWISHES.. Hope your 2ww goes well too.

EMSY... How are you 

            As for me.. well ovulated on day 10/11 this mth so AF should be early as I have mentioned
            so anytime between today & Tue/Wed I think.. not holding out any hope, boobs just sore
            like when AF is almost here, no symptoms of pregnancy & Def off to Docs this week to
            get referred to clinic, this time a local one & going to look into IUI & if that does not work
            by early next year then I think we will have another crack at IVF/ICSI & if that does not
            work then give up !!!

            Grandma's opp is on Thur & it would have been nice to tell her I was pregnant before she
            had it but not likely  

    Love to everyone & anyone I may have missed.

                  Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi 

Madison sorry you are having trouble sleeping and hope your nan is ok  

As for me well cd23 and still no surge   I can't belive it i have had 6 high days it looks like its waiting till im on holiday   i have ran out of sticks now so i will never know as not buying anymore this month going to enjoy my holiday instead  

Im off on holiday tomorrow dinner time and will miss you all  

My indian head massage was the business it involves your shoulders neck, head ,face and tops of the arms .I was so knotted up its unbelivable i am going to have more when i come back  

Wouldbegreat


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Morning all  

CD18 and another full day of studying for me   Exam is on Wednesday and I'm really panicking now, nothing seems to be staying in my brain  

Wbg...enjoy your  hon, we'll miss you.  Where you going and for how long?  

Madison..hope your Grandma's op goes well on Thursday    

Kate...how you doing?  Your post from Friday night had me in stitches   You sound just like me when I've had a few   Sorry about the , hope you feel ok  

Rachel..how you feeling, still tired?  

Sarah...nice to have you back.

Corinna...good luck for round 2  

Fairywishes...congrats on the surge   Are you usually that late? 

Julie...hope you are ok, haven't been able to get into my email again, will keep trying.

Emsyg..how are you, you've been quiet?

 for everyone else I've missed...back to the books now.

Foxy x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning all 

Everyone must have been enjoying there weekend  where are you all 

WBG have a lovely holiday hun, speak when you get back  I think it is a good idea not to buy any sticks and enjoy yourself 

Foxy good luck with the exam   I am sure you will be fine.  It is normally the people that are worried that do really well 

Madison good luck for your grandma's op    Try to be strong we will all be thinking of you and her  

Emsy where are you hun 

Kate ditto what foxy said on the drunk post   I have done a few of them myself over the past year 

Hello julie 

Smark how are you? what are you up to 

Sarah hello 

Fairywishes how are you diddling 

Corrine good luck with round two 

Well for me I am exhausted as usual, had another round of brown spotting on Saturday which has gone again now.  It is really worrying but I am trying not to become a mad women as life has this strange way of having to go on regardless.  Have midwife tommorrow which I am excited about   Get to ask lots of question  and drive her mad I expect  Hope she isn't going to get her needle out....who am I kidding of course she will  

Anyway hope you are all ok and please could you all join me soon as I need some of my buddies on the first tri as I miss you all  

Lots of love

rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a quickie, sorry guys. Got a ton on this week - cons appt tomorrow and then court with exh on Wednesday. I'm stressed out and hormonal and likely to rip someone a new one if they get too close this week!     
CD24, 13dpo, sore boobs, sickness this morning, high soft cervix?! absolutely shattered and rather snappy. 

I'll pop back in later. xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all  

Well the ole witch got me  Feel fine tho! Not focusing on TTC quite so much helped I think.

Anyway new cycle, means another go.......

Good luck to anyone else for this month. Got to go, trying to write school reports 

Love Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening everyone, another mad day to cap a mad crazy weekend.
Done more underwear shopping than i ever thought possible today, keep having anxious moments as waking up every morning now at about half four - five and not getting back to sleep properly just dozing.
Got bridesmaid socks and ribbons and husband to be's birthday card and wedding card, had to get bday card as its day after we come back from honeymoon. Hope everyone gets a bfp this month, i got no chance as on pill now till im back from honeymoon, and then round 2 of ivf starts for me, what fun. Hope it works this time 
Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie to let u know my ex has agreed to a divorce and so i will be starting that shortly...also i have been given the combi pill something "D" its suppose to help pcos sufferers with the hair prob.  Feels weird going on the pill lol  would love to hear what u think.

Also to tell u i have met someone...he is really nice and makes me feel amazing!

HOpe u are all ok xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya,
specialmum - Dont know much about the combi pill tbh, But I was put on the pill last year for a couple of months as AF was a bit hectic and erratic, did the trick but did seem wierd being on it when ttc!!
Glad all is working out for you, I met my now DH when going through my divorce and he helped me take my mind off of all the tension like a dream, we have now been together 7 years (almost to the day actually!!)

Kate - Hope all is going well with the wedding bits and bobs, its amazing how quickly the time flies  

Sarah - Sorry to here the old   showed her face, and having other stuff going on does seem to help the anxiousness of it all

Well Dh seems in a better mood this week, he wanted to know (at 1am!) why I tested this month when normally I dont if im a day or two late. Had to explain that it was a gut feeling completely different to most months when you just hope..blah, blah ,blah and do you know what he said?? "SNOOOOORE" 'cos he fell asleep!     Men!

take care 

Corrina xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls 

just a quick update from me - I got my af this morning boo and there seems to be a problem with dh 2nd sperm sample  will find out what tommorrow when the dr calls, from there I can make an appointment hopefully to see the consultant.

Love to everyone x x x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Sarah - Sorry AF arrived honey!   I hope the doctors call goes ok tomorrow. x

Sarah (Smark) - Same to you lovely   Glad to hear that you're ok though. 

SM - Not sure about the pill chick, it's been 7 years since I was last on it lol. Fantastic news about the divorce, are you doing it yourself? Sounds good about having a new man on the scene - does wonders for your selfconfidence, but just be careful you're not rushing too fast hun.   

Corrina - Sorry but lol at your dh falling asleep as you were trying to explain to him!     

Kate - Sounds like all the preparations are coming on really well! 

Foxy - Good luck for tomorrow!     

Rach - How're you getting on hun?

Amanda - What's going on with you lovely? 

Julie - Hello!  

Fairy - Hope everything's ok! 

Katy - Any sign of AF? Mine's due today or tomorrow too and nothing so far!   

Sorry to anyone I've missed out, there are so many of us now!     

I had my appt with the consultant today and actually got to see him and not one of his registras which was good! However, I was disappointed in a way with the outcome. He said that there's basically nothing they can do for me as all my test results are great - I'm ovulating, my ovarys are clear of cysts, my weight's coming down albeit slowly with the metformin, DP's results are great and our karotyping came back clear. I just seem to be getting pg every 6 months or so and then miscarrying and he said that there are absolutely no markers, or any indication of why that is. So I've got the tel number of the EPU at Addenbrookes and the next time I get a pos pg test I have to call them immediately and go straight there so they can run a barrage of tests on me. He was really chuffed with my weight loss and recognised I'd done really well, but did say that if we were to ever look at going for ivf or assisted conception in any form they'd need me to get my bmi down to 30 max. 
So I'm happy that my body is doing everything it should when it should, but upset and down as there's nothing they can do to help and it feels like it's all down to me again. Going to the consultant takes a weight from my shoulders as it feels like I'm handing part of my problem over to someone else with a lot more knowledge and experience, and now that's been taken away again.   DP can't understand why I got upset and that's a bit frustrating, as even though he might not understand he should still be supportive. I didn't expect them to wave a magic wand, but I did expect something else from them. Feel a bit jaded this evening girls. AF hasn't arrived yet though but I am awfully teary and very grouchy too so I expect she'll be here in a day or so's time. xxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi  

I haven't been around much but it really is quiet on here, where is everyone?  I have just finished my exam, it was absolute torture but I don't get the results until 28/8 so I will just need to forget about it now.  Think I will go to sleep for the rest of the afternoon as not back to work until tomorrow.

Other than that not much news.  Going home to Scotland on Friday for a weekend with the family so that should be nice.  Sunday night I'm going to see Dolly Parton with 26 other girls, yee ha!  Very excited about it.....

CD20 feels like it's dragging by....

Sorry no personals but my head is wrecked.   and  to everyone.

Foxy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon fairy wishes and everyone else!
Sorry not been on a lot, feel a bit lost at the mo i suppose what with being on the pill cos of wedding and honeymoon, feel a bit of cheat coming on here.  Not really feeling myself at the mo, feel like im in a dream, keep feeling anxious and panicky not myself at all. Think it is wedding nerves , not feeling nervous about getting married to dp as such, just the fact that everyone will be staring at me i hate all that type of thing.  Feel a bit better now i've told my ff friends, dont want people thinking im having 2nd thoughts cos im not 
Just want the wedding day to be here and the honeymoon to start 
Oh how i wish we had eloped and not had all this stress! Well dp hasnt had any stress cos all he's done is sort the mens suits out  
Hope everyone is ok will be back on 2nite and do personals.
Kate xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have been lurking but also been screaming at the dishwasher which has decided today it is going to play up and not wash stuff properly  
In the midst of this also trying to organise a trip to Chessington with the out laws.. sorry in laws   for Sunday. Kids birthdays next month but got so much going on that we are doing a birthday treat early, plus DS brought home a voucher for a family of 4 to go there for £55 which I thought was rather good. So looks like I will be designated handbag holder for the day and you can bet your money that either DS or DD will yet again get stuck in one of the loo's there!  

Hope the exam went well Foxy, I start a course with OU in October which throws me into care courses .. I'm hoping to end up with nursing qualifications after all the studying, although by the look of the ones I have to do I'll be the one in an old peoples home after all those years of study lol 

All the best Corrina xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi corrina and foxy.
Foxy - take a break now petal for rest of the day, put ur feet and relax u deserve it.
Corrina - leave pots and pans for other half to do, planning a trip out is far more important! 
Kate xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Kate, how may days until the wedding?

You should put a ticker up!  

Corrina, give it a kick that's what I always o (makes me feel better anyway)  

Foxy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Foxy, i would do if i knew how to hun 
17 days and counting down! 
Kate xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi me post sorry

dh 2nd sample results are that the count is ok but he has a low number of swimmers, so assume this means he has enought there but not enough doing the job  dr said with my pcos and his new problem it will be difficult for us to have anymore children without help

now we have some big decisions to make re my work, ttc and the future - gosh!

Off to get dd be back later x x x x x x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

OMG, sooner than I thought, how exciting!!

Don't worry it's normal to be stressed/excited/anxious/panicking etc beforehand, doean't mean you have doubts. I never had a single doubt but I was still a complete wreck in the couple of weeks before the wedding. 

I've done you a ticker, copy and paste this into your signature and see if it works 



Foxy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx foxy, will do it as soon as i get home. 
Kate xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

good Idea Kate and foxy.. I will indeed leave them for the DH to do and if he doesnt   I shall kick him lol


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi foxy i must be having a blonde day as have got no idea how to get this ticker onto my profile  
Kate xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

you're not the only one - that's why I don't have any tickers!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello 

*Tickers* ~ you need to copy and paste the BB Code into your signature box in your profile.

Make sure you have enough space to fit them in and also to save the changes 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello 

How are you all doing 

It is very quiet on here what is going on girls   I need something to read.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi all  

I'm at work and stressed out so sorry no personals.  I'm off home to Scotland for the weekend and not back until late on Monday night so prob won't be on over the next few days (although everyone seems to have disappeared?!?).  I've got 3 1/2 hours to kill at Gatwick so if I can get wireless I will pop on.

Hope everyone is ok  

Foxy x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya,  hope you have a lovely time in bonny Scotland 

Ive not been up to much DD has inset day today and again on Monday.. love her to bits but verging on 12 is a horrid age  

hope you are all well 
Corrina xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All,

Sorry Rach are we boring you? pmsl     

Have a good time with your folks Foxy!   

Corrina - Hope it's not too bad. DD's 5 going on 15 and I dread what to think about when she gets to be a pre-teen!   

We're off to London tonight, have been told one of our friends is dj'ing at a party so have wangled an invite, dropped the dog off at the kennels and am just about to iron a few bits! We've got tickets for a new game show filming tomorrow too - Who Dares Wins. No idea what it's going to be like or who's hosting but DP's Mum loves stuff like this so we're taking her out for dinner and the show.   

I'm just feeling a bit out of sorts with what the consultant said the other day. I'm cd28, 17dpo and got a bfn this morning. I think the stress of the last week has made AF take a holiday lol. If nothing by Monday next week then I'll toddle off to the doctors and ask them to do a blood test. 

Hope everyone else's ok! xxx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi folks..


this might sound strange, but this is my 1st twot without clomid, 

i had been taking clomid since nov last year and getting nowhere,

so 2 months ago i decided not to take anymore for a few month, 

well i deffo go a Positive on an OPK on day 15-16 and had some ewcm. which i have never had b4, well never noticed ewcm b4, and i am actually excited with getting the Positive on the opk. 

so now im on day 19 i think of a 30 day cycle, 

if i get BFN this month then i will try 1 more month of naturally ttc then maybe go back on clomid, 

so here's to this month for us all. 


x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are really good signes kewlgirl! Good luck for this month   

Just a thought though, I didn't think from what I've researched that you ought to be given more than 6 months worth of clomid. There are elevated risks of ovarian cancer associated with the prolonged taking of it. Don't mean to scaremonger, but it's just the research I found. Might be worth checking with your cons? x


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanks emsy...

the consultant did say i could take it for up to 1 year then thats it...so i have 2-3 months left then on my own....


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

well that's ok then! 
I was told 6 months cos of my family history. Good luck with the ttc naturally and then hopefully you won't need the other 3 months worth!   x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sorry that I have not been around & I haven't had time to check thread to see all I have missed
but I hope everyone is well & I will try to catch up later.

My grandma had her mastectomy & lymph nodes removed on Thursday & the opp went well
& she is feeling good. They are NOT going to do chemo etc because it is to much for a woman of
her age to cope with & it would just make her too ill & could make things worse so we just
have to keep our fingers crossed that it does not return on but on her right side. 

I have just about given up on any hope of getting pregnant naturally as I knew from the beginning
it was a long shot & that we would have to go back to treatment again so I have been to my docs to
get referred to fertility clinic to see if IUI is an option, I haven't a clue how long it will take for an app.
This mth as you know I ovulated on day 10 again & I haven't been on to let you know but AF arrived
on day 22/23 & nothings going to work without treatment I don't think as I guess ovulation so early
would only produce an immature egg in my opinion, with IUI I would have drugs that would stop me
from ovulating so early & it would only put james' good swimmers in ( if there are enough of them for 
that !! ) But I guess we will find all of this out on our app.

Sorry that I have just written a me post but I will try to read thru everyone's posts soon & do 
personals.

              

Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

All,

Back home from Rhodes and thoroughly depressed about going back to work tomorrow 
My 2WW is coming to an end too, but sadly my instincts tell me that there won't be any extra special souvenier   Have those familiar pre-AF feelings   Ho hum
Badly need to get back on the straight and narrow, food and exercise wise. As have been mega pigging out! LOL

 to us all

Tamsin
xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Katy - Fantastic news about your Nan. Hope she goes on to make a good recovery and can stay clear. 

Tamsin - Glad you had a nice holiday! Fingers crossed for no AF for you. 

AF  arrived for me on Saturday so I'm now on cd2....... again


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi girls 

Im back from my holiday came back friday it was lovely weather was fairly good bit windy but nice back to reality now  

I am on Cd31 and don't feel pg i must of ov CD26 or CD27   as i had no surge before i left at CD24   I am very confused and don't have a clue when af should arrive  

I normaly ov CD20 or CD22 and have af 13 days after so i could be waiting till CD39 for AF  

sorry to bore you all but i am a bit feed up with it to be honest and am gearing myself up for another bfn

Madison im so glad your nan is ok honey .I am really sorry about your af arriving and i hope you get some news on the way to move forwed soon  

Emsy sorrry you have had another AF 

Kewlgirl hi i have been reading your diary as i expect you have been reading mine thier are not many reversal girls on here are their  

Carrie hi nice to see another face on this thread  

Foxy hope you had a good time  

Fairywishes all a bit scary im sure it will all be fine good luck  

Fabizzy hope you are well  

Hi to anyone i have missed out but really need to put washing out


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi

was cooking dd's tea and felt something run down my legs went to the loo and there was blood everywhere bright red.  I sat on the loo and then I passed a big thing I suppose the baby. 

It's all over   I am so shocked at the moment it is unreal.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG Rachel honey i don't know what to say darling have you rung the hospital


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rach dont bother ringing hospital, go straight there honey.   for you petal

Sorry not been on everyone feel a bit of cheat being on here while on the pill, plus been manic with wedding coming up. Hope everyone's ok, welcme back wouldbegreat did u have nice holiday.
Hello to
Fairywishes
Madison
Tamsin
Foxylady
JJR
Carrie
Emsyg
Kewlingirl
and anyone i've missed.
Know its cheating   

Kate xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Rachel,

  Oh my god honey, I am soooo sorry     

        Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

The doctor has booked me a scan for friday that is the earliest they can see me.  don't feel much at the moment as am in shock I think.  I have asked dh to keep the girls busy so they do not suspect anything.  I am not going to the hospital now as can't go on own and don't want to go with the children as they will ask questions and have to protect them from it.  I am so lucky to have them and I love them so much.  Dh tried to get what I passed out of the loo but it was gone     I am 100 percent sure I have m/c.  

Can't think of anything else to say

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG Rachel, I am lost for words but send huge    and    
    
Corrina xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Rachel darling ((((((Rachy)))))) I'm so so sorry lovely. 
Am here if you need a chat. Much love to you and your dh xxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh Rachel - don't want to say but sending huge hugs. that's ridiculous to ask you wait that long for a scan. I would beg and plead that's such a long time to wait honey.

Much love x x x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Gutted AF arrived


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Rachel

Just read your message and I'm really sorry.  

You know we are all here for you. I'm praying that you are wrong though 

Love Sarah x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

WBG  

Rachel ~ thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well went to a&e and cried alot all they did was a pg test and told me that friday was the earliest that the epu would see me and to wait untill then.  When I had my first m/c I lived in France and they saw me as soon as I arrived at the hospital and then when I got pg with my first and I was worried they scanned me in the middle of the night.  The healthcare system here really need sorting out   The midwife said that they could have refered me to the gyne ward for a scan if they had wanted to but because my bleeding has stopped they wouldn't.  She even rang them for me with no success.  I am not expecting a miracle just want to draw a line under it and grieve.  Now waiting is making me wonder what if it was just a clot what if I am still pg.  I just want to know.

I just want to curl up in a little ball and cry for a long time.  The other night I had a dream that I was bleeding alot and then it happens a few days afterwards.  I am going to go now because I am waffling

Sorry AF arrived WBG 

Hello to everyone else

rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Rach, What a bunch of barstewards at the hospital. There was so much more that they could have done for you. Have you tried calling the EPU yourself? (I used to get on really well with a nurse at mine and she let me go down there within the hour for a quick reassuring scan with dd).

You know what, my fingers are crossed that it WAS just a clot and as the bleeding's stopped that's a good sign!     Lots of love to you, and I hope you're taking it easy this week too! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just back so will catch up properly later.

Rachel, hope you are doing ok hon, what a horrible time for you     I really do know how awful this is but am saying lots of       for you that it could have just been a clot, I really hope so.

I can't believe the hospital, that's so ridiculous.  

Wbg, welcome back, sorry about AF hon  

 for eveyone else, hope you are all doing ok.  Got back really late last night, flew to Jersey and could even see my house from the plane when they turned us round and started heading back to Gatwick!!   

Turns out there was a fault with the plane and they could have landed it but wouldn't have been able to take off again so didn;t want the plane to be stuck here.  Then had to wait while they tried to persuade Jersey airport to stay open late (no mean feat) and get us a new plane.  Was about half 12 when I finally got here then had to start work at 7 this morning zzzz

Foxy x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Rachel* - Sorry to hear your news and the long wait to get the situation confirmed. Hope you find peace either way soon

Sadly AF found me again, despite really giving it our best shot on our hols. Soooo I am bowing out, I've had it with TTC...after 5 years (but over 8 years in total) of TTC#1 for the 5th time and it not happening, I've got to face facts that it looks like DH and I are to remain childless  We shall remain in the Unexplained category.

*LizzyB* - you can remove me from the front page if you like

I wish you all well and hope your dreams come true and soon!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rachel~ I'm so so very sorry to read your news!!     I will be keeping everything crossed and praying that it was just a clot.        Huge hugs and love sweetie  

Tam~ Oh hunny, i'm so sorry to hear how deflated you feel     Will you not consider seeing if some sort of TX will help?? I wish there was something i could say or do to make it better for you  

Sam xxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

AF has arrived today, am really gutted.  Was hopeful this month, I should know better really


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sam - thanks hon - sadly BMI too high for IVF (IUI would be of no use), and now too old for NHS funded IVF anyway, besdies I've never really been keen on Tx, as having conceived 4 times naturally in the past, there didn't seem much point!

foxylady - so sorry AF got you to


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Tamsin     

10yrs of TTC for me, never gets any easier.  I feel   today.


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry AF arrived Foxy and tamsin  

Thanks for the wishes Sam am going out of my mind as still have symptoms   

Feel like I want to explode   Still tommorrow is thursday so only 24hrs to wait from then  

Take care

rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tam~ I am really sorry hunny   TTC is so unfair   We had to pay for our TX privatly and they didn't ask about BMI  

Rach~ I am so very angry at the hospital on ur behalf hunny.... how very cruel to keep you waiting   I don't think it's possible to pray for anything harder than i'm praying for you  

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sam - That's my other gripe with Tx - don't see why I should have to pay, to get PG!  

I know privately they are more flexible with BMI (NHS has to be 30 or lower) - I suspect you were within limits anyway, so no need to ask!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tam~ Yes i agree, it's completlly unfair that anyone should have to pay   My bmi is about 30. I did find it very wrong that even though our fertility probs lied with DH who has no children of his own we were still never going to have a chance with NHS as i have children already! Talk about a completlly stupid system!!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Just gatecrashing 

Tamsin I'm so sorry hun to here about them not doing NHS IVF    thinking of you hun and always around if you want to talk 

Hi Sam and Lizzy


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Tanya - guess motherhood just doesn't happen for some of us aye

Glad to see all continues to go well for you though 
xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hugs to Tamsin x x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello all

I am still lurking all over this site, but gaining lots of knowledge.

Well, I am currently on day 22 of my cycle and I got EWCM on Sunday (day 1 a positive OPK (I'm pretty sure it was positive but it was an ebay one so I won't bank on it) on day 19.

Me and hubs have been feeling the strain of TTC so we haven't been doing the do much and I'm feeling despondent.

We did it on Thursday day 15 just for fun then Monday (day 19) and then last night (day 21).  I'm fairly sure we should have done it on the weekend so I'm not feeling too positive really.  Guess I am praying we didn't miss our slot. 

My cycles are up to 35 days on average so I guess I am on my 2ww (I hate the phrase - should be 2 week stressing and not sleeping!).

Anyway, trying to be   so is it ok if I lurke on your thread please?

Love to all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,
Rach - fingers crossed for 2moz honey hope everything goes well
Foxy - sorry about af hun dont give up babe out time will come
Tamsin - you are so brave petal i dont know how i will feel if next cycle doesnt work. We have promised ourselves 3 cycles and then we will admit defeat. Dont think we would be passed for adoption as i have had depression in the past, plus dont really know how dp feels about it, not really spoke about it tbh.
Emsy - how are you honey?
Well girls nine days to wedding and still cant work out how to put ticker on, think it will just have to be a manual countdown from this blonde bimbo!  
Plans coming along well, hen nite was great apart from beir keller in brum which smelt like stale wee and i kept being pawed by all the drunk stags, was a horrible experience! 
We have not decided yet whether we will start tx straight after honeymoon or if will will give it another cycle, wait till we come back and decide then i think.
Kate xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

slycett said:


> Well girls nine days to wedding and still cant work out how to put ticker on, think it will just have to be a manual countdown from this blonde bimbo!
> 
> Kate xx


Just wanted to wish you well for your wedding. Whatever you do, just ENJOY EVERY SECOND. The day goes by so fast and before you know it you're saying goodbye to everyone.

One bit of advice I got was to spend 10 minutes each hour with your hubby just taking in the sounds and sights. It really works and helps you remember so much more.

Have fun - hope the sun shines for you.

Bellini xxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

slycett said:


> Well girls nine days to wedding and still cant work out how to put ticker on, think it will just have to be a manual countdown from this blonde bimbo!


 

Kate what are you like, I even made one up for you!! 9 days OMG it's sooo exciting!!! We will miss you, how long you going on honeymoon for?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Bellini, thanx for advice i will try my best to remember it, hope we do manage to spend some time together in the evening tho even if its only for the odd dance or 2! 

Hello foxy, we are going to bahamas tuesday after wedding, and im so excited furthest ive ever been is turkey   Going for ten nights absolute bliss   Cannot wait.

Just done seating plan and put in bag with name places and table numbers still so much left to do tho.

Kate xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey girls, 

Sorry I'm a bit absent, am doing some work for DP's company this week and it's keeping me mega busy.   

Just wanted to wish Rachel good luck today. I hope everything's still ok sweetheart. Much love to you. xxx

Em xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey guys everthing is ok   I have by some miracle a little wriggler   measuring 19.3mm with a fine heartbeat.  she said it was prob a clot that I passed, I am so relieved it is untrue.  Thanks for all you wishes.

Back later as I need to go out 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

wow - what a relief Rachel.

Congratulations - you're going to be a mummy again soon!!!


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Rachel honey   thats so fantastic


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Am at work and so busy but just logged on to check how you were doing Rachel - fantastic news, I'm so so so happy for you


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rach - omg omg omg so pleased for you honey
pm u later just about to finish work but couldnt wait till i got home to see how you got on 
Kate xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Rach,

                    

          Absolutely brilliant news    

        Katy. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad it all turned out well Rach - knew it would  

Sorry AF playing silly buggers with you Fairy 

Love Sarah x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Fantastic news Rachel, totally chuffed for you all the very best. 
Sorry its a quicky off to bed as completely knackered DS decided that he would play up something rotten at a friends house after we traveled the 45 min journey so had to come home again ...not a happy mummy atm  

Corrina xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi girls

Thought I would have a quick catch up as my mum, sis, niece and nephew are coming over to stay for a fortnight this afternoon so life will be manic!

Rachel...hope you are feeling ok today hon, I was so pleased to read your news yesterday.  Hopefully now you will be able to relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy  

Kate..how you doing?  Nervous/Excited?  Everything going to plan?  Bahamas sounds amazing, can we come too? 

Wbg...how are you, have the post holiday blues kicked in yet? 

Em...hope you have a quieter week coming up 

Fairywishes...it's really frustrating when your cycle is all over the place, hope you are ok  

Bellini...good luck with your 2WW 

Tamsin...hope you are feeling ok today 

Julie...Guessing that you are really busy but if you are reading   we miss you.

 to everyone else I have missed, better head off now and do the airport run.

Foxy x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Morning FF'ers   

Rach! I'm so flipping chuffed to read your news!!!! That's amazing       

Fairy - Have you tested being so late? It's a nightmare when AF messes about. Have you thought about going to a herbalist to see if there's anything they can do? I know some friends had good results with regulating their cycles using Agnus Castus but I'm not sre of the contra-indications if you were to become pg. Worth checking?   

Foxy - Wow you're going to be kept busy   Have a fab time with your folks. 

Well, I'm doing more work for DP this week so I'm going to be busy again. It's good though as the money I'm being paid will really help me out with car tax and ins due etc! Why is it always spoken for before you earn it?     

Hope everyone else is doing ok! xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you are all well 

CD 14 for me. Had a positive on OPK yesterday (I have + on CD 13 every month now which has saved me dosh )

AF ALWAYS comes now exactly 15 days from + opk, so at least I'm nice and regular and really coming to understand my cycle.

TWW here then  

Love Sarah x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya 
Well im now on 2ww aswell, actually glad of all the job stuff as it has really taken my mind off of ttc. At home today, just taken pickle for her 1st kitten check and all is well, teeth excellent (dont I know it!) weight is spot on for her age, no sign of nasty wormy or flea things so looks like she was definatly done before we got her which is a relief to my purse this week! Off for more training tomorrow over in Liphook so hope the weather in Surrey gets better!

Sarah - its great when AF starts doing its thing on time, totally frustrating when its all over the place and you dont know whether youre coming or going!

Emsy _ why is it always the way with money? We always seem to have more going out than coming in .. yet friends of ours moan they have no cash and then by a car for ££££ then decorate the house, have a holiday blah blah blah  

take care Corrina xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello  

Just thought I would pop on and see how you are all doing 

It is horrible weather here at the mo  I hate it  

DH is away and I hate being on my own   Two more nights to go  

Kate how are you and the nerves?  Nearly there, I want to wish you a wonderful Wedding day and lots of love and happiness to you both      

Smark how are you doing hun  Good luck with this month  I am waiting for that announcment hun.

Emsy you busy bee you  Try and spend a little bit of the money on yourself  

Fairywishes sorry Af arrived and that she was messing you around  

Carrie good luck to you too on the dreaded tww  

Foxy what are you up to at the moment?  When do you get your exam results?  good luck  are you enjoying having guests 

Hello to madison and bellini   

All is well here on the pg front.  Still tired and constipated, but good.  I have my 12 week scan on july the 31st so looking forward to that and then maybe I can relax a little  

Lots of love

rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rach

So glad everything is soing well. Wish I was in the same position 

Hello Everyone 
DH got his 3rd SA results back today and they are great. Still can't imagine it actually happening to me tho!
CD 17 for me I think  Only really BD a few times so far this month. 

Am so tired and a bit grumpy, but think it's down to it being the end of term and all the work that that entails!

Anyway better go. Weather crap here and have a class of hyped up children who can't get out and run off their energy!


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All,

Good to hear that everything's going well Rach. Good luck for your scan lovely as I shall be away at the time.  

Hey Smark - You must have the patience of a saint to put up with all those kids all day lol. Fab news about your dh's SA!!! 

The weather's awful here today too. Raining tons all day and while it's good for my garden it's not good for doing the school run in. DD's got rainbows tonight though so I get to sit in the car for an hour with my book and a coffee and a cake from the coffee shop   Small things eh?! 

Think I'm about to pop an eggie. I've really bad tummy ache today and lots of cm, but I had a temp DIP this morning not a rise and the opk i did was there but not as dark as the test line. Probably tomorrow. Will have to get pouncing on DP tonight lol. Hope we're successful or else AF'll arrive the first week of my holiday the baggage. 

Happy Days! xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies!
Well 3 days left to go and getting abit nervous now.  Still tonnes to do will be back on later for a proper update!Kate xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Weather.. dont even get me started on the weather lol.... You would think we lived in the Amazon not Surrey!! 

Well I have officially been thrown into deep end with my new job, thought I would have to wait until I had my CRB back and training finished but nope as of Friday (only finish traing tomorrow   )I am a home carer for the elderly, and I am starting my shadowing  ohhh I cant wait how ever I do have to locate some place I have never heard of in Surrey first so may dissapear into the wilderness lol. On the plus side it means I will have to "forget" about the 2ww. 

Emsy - cor bet you are dreading having to sit and eat cake and drink a coffee, I know I would heehee.. ahhh the things we have to do for our families  

Smark - I dont envy you having a whole class of hyped up children. My 2 can be horrendous in this weather, mind you they are hitting 9 and 12 soon so they are tear aways anyway!

All the best .. im off to locate flat shoes (I dont own a single pair of shoes with out at least 3" heels!!) and combats.. not easy when you are only 5ft and have size 2 feet!!!

take it easy and enjoy the summer weather pfft!!
Corrina xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

DD made her Promise tonight at Rainbows but the sods didn't tell me so I only went to pick her up and not to watch her like the other 2 girls Mums. I am cross! DD was really upset with me in the car and fair enough but they didn't tell me the swines!  I have sent them a cross email. 

Kate - 3 days!!! OMG. You'll be fine and it will go fabulously! xxx

Carrie - That's great! Hope your first day goes really well and you have a nice old person and not a cantankerous one! Good luck with finding the combats and shoes etc. I got a nice pair from H&M, maybe try there?

Must cook dinner, child is apparently _STARVING!_  x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies - i have finished work at last!!!!
We are having a pampering evening 2nite, nice relaxing bath together some sugar scrub and a mud face pack, hee hee must try and take a photo of dp with mud pack on.

Hi fairy - hope you are well and not too down about af arriving. Hopefully you will get a bfp soon enough come august - only a few weeks away 
Emsy - thats awful about rainbows hun dont blame you for the e-mail.
Carrie - i am size 2 as well hun, try barratts in the kids section they have some wicked grown up styles there, other than that try brantano and try next or new look for combats petite section is great im only 4foot 10 and they fit a treat!  Hope the new job goes well, best of luck for the 2ww.
Rach honeybun glad you are ok.  Hope to be joining you soon, really hope the next cycle of ivf works for us 
Smark - great news on the sa petal, and it only takes bd once at the right time i'll keep me fingers crossed for you!
Hello to anyone i've missed as my head is well and truly in the clouds now, i am getting nervous as the weather is so pants.  Please all wish for sunshine on saturday and it may just happen and please blow me some bubbles for luck (wedding and ivf)  
Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Have blown you lots of bubbles Kate! Not sure what the forecast is looking like but I'll send some stay away rain vibes for you   

Got a +opk this morning (cd13), after a lot of ewcm last night so it's all good! Managed to jump DP last night too, hurrah!   Think I might try and harrass him every night until the end of the weekend and see what happens then. I'm feeling very fed up with not getting pg already and very impatient. I would like it to happen now please, thankyou very much!!!     

Oooh and DD's over at a friends for tea after school, and isn't being brought home until 6:30! Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello everyone

I hope everyone is ok.  I can't believe this fupping weather   I'm totally over it now.

Anyhoo, just something I wanted to run past you girls.

I think I got my positive OPK on day 19 (last Monday).  Earlier this week (Monday/Tuesday) I had really teeny tiny light spotting of pinky,brown,creamy CM (day 26, so 7 days after my positive OPK).

I know I shouldn't symptom spot, but does this sound like an implantation bleed?  

Baby Dust too all of you lovely ladies. 

Bellini xxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi, hope everyone is ok.  Sorry I haven't been around much, still got the family here for another week yet so never have a minute and am just reading and running.

Kate - really came on just to wish you really good luck for Saturday!  Hope you have a really amazing day and that the sun shines for you, I have blown you lots of bubbles for luck.  Enjoy the bahamas as well, we will really miss you when you are gone but look forward to hearing all your news when you get back.

Love and     

Foxy


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,
Just want to say thank you all so much for the bubbles and the good wishes, it means an awful lot.  Hope to see lots of bfp's when i come back. Will try and pop on 2moz if i get a spare second!
Kate
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi! Can I be added to the 2 week wait please? We went on a lovely relaxing holiday which coincided with my ovulation week (I PROMISE I didn't do it deliberately!) and today (10 dpo) I have had a little bit of brown bleeding, which I hope might be implantation spotting - I am not due on until next Tuesday, so please put me down for test day on the 15th. Ta! By the way, we are still waiting for egg donation via Ceram.
Am trying very hard to      Remain Calm      and        Not Be Excited.
Aaaaargh.
Bellini - sounds like we are in the same boat!
Kate


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

London65 Good luck!!!   Oh and hello and welcome too   

Just a quickie as still working guys! cd14 1dpo here   Will catch up later xxx


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Emsy.I am not on the site all the time as I think I can get a bit obsessed so I try to limit myself - just have the occasional fix! 
Kate


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck for tommorrow Kate                           hope you are ok and not going to mad

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,
Could not resist a final visit before i tie the knot, friends are downstairs and am waiting for a takeaway to arrive!  Thank you all so much for all your messages of support. See you all soon!
Kate 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Kate have a great day honey


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Have a fabulous day tomorrow honey, all the best to you and future DH 
Lots of love and many years of wedded bliss to you 
Corrina xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Just popping in to let u know that after 4mths my next af arrived lol  Going to begin the combi pill after this one called Dianette.  Not sure about it to be honest but ive been told it will help with my pcos too.  The gp isnt sure if i will bleed monthly so i guess its wait and see.

I have found a house and hopefully fingers crossed i will be able to get it and move in b4 my birthday!  Fab pressie lol

Hope u are all keeping well.. its hard for me to keep up with u all but feel free to pm me xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Tracey~ 4 months!!! Hope they sort themselves out soon with this new pill!!! Soooooooo come on now don't be shy..... 1month, 3wks since you met who??  

Sam xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Well the old witch turned up on Saturday morning.



This morning I was woken at 4.20am with the most awful stomach cramps and I had to do the whole Feminax and hot water bottle routine whilst still trying not to wake hubs - grrrrr  

Having said that, in a way it's quite good I had some pain as my AF's have been pain free and not "usual" since TTCing so I wonder if finally the thyroxine is kicking in and this was a proper AF.

Only 3 weeks until I have my bloods taken and see the doc so fingers crossed things are working   

Hubs has promised that we'll try a little harder next cycle and I'm going to OPK test every day from about day 12 so we properly chart ovulation.

Good luck everyone still waiting.   

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I am really confused now. Got a BFN this morning and cried all morning at work and had to go home early. Then got another faint line (but discernable, definitely) this afternoon. Am really sick of this ollercoaster...
Hope that wedding I have been reading about whent fantastically. Best wishes and congratulations to the other Kate!
Kate


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Helloooooooooooooo everyone   where are you all 

I hope that the wedding went well and you are having a wonderful time kate 

How is everyone else?

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

hi All,

Sorry I have been quiet, dont know if I informed you but Af arrived on cd17 last mth so
I havent a clue whats going on with me. I am CD 8 today ( well from fresh blood, I had loads
of yucky brown stuff for a few days before but I guess I am supposed to take it from red blood)
No sign of surge yet & i think I ovulated on day 6 or 7 last mth.

We have an app on 23rd ( next tue) at the fertility clinic to discuss IUI or ICSI again, havent
a clue what they will decide but I guess I will know more then.

KATE>>>>>>> Sorry I missed wishing you luck before but I hope the wedding was all you expected
                    & that you had a great day & lovely honeymoon.

RACH..... Glad the pregnancy is going well   

Emsy, WBG, & everyone else I hope you are all well. I havent caught up on here at all but 
                  I think I noticed new ones.

    Love to everyone 

                Katy./ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all doing well  

Glad things are going well for you Rach  

I'm on CD 22 I think. AF is due on Monday - have usual PMT, slightly sore (.)(.) etc, but no signs that I will get anything other than AF! Still not as obsessed tho, but the yearning is getting deeper 

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ya

Well af came two days ago now...horrid as expected!! really bad headaches and cramps but im not letting it get me down.

Just waiting for referrencing to go through and then i will beable to move in to my own house!!

Sam: hehe hi ya hun!! Well that would be telling!!   Have u heard from a mutual friend hun...i havent since he had that interview!! Want to chat to him...if u see him tell him to call me please! xxx

I dont get to internet often but if any of u want to keep in touch then feel free to email me on *email removed as per site policy......please use IM system xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey tracey   Haven't had a chance to catch up with him much myself   Saw him a week and a half ago at a BBQ & we had a good natter but he's been quite busy lately from what i gather   Can't believe ur not telling me who it is   I'm soooooooo gonna go and sulk now   

Rach~ Wow 10wks already!!!! It's flying by hun  

Amanda~ Where have you gone swetie pie?? Missing you  

Sam xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Morning ladies 

Gosh all this intrigue its better than telly!!! 

Ive put testing in a few days to the back of my mind (think its a couple of days away!) as been jumping about waiting to get stuck into the new job... I hate waiting! But Im off out doing some shadowing today whilst DS is at school.. and Just a few minutes ago DD was packed off on her first ever trip abroad, the good old secondary school day trip to France!! With her attitude this morning (12 year olds and getting up at 5 am are one bad combo   ) I really dont envy anyone within 500 feet of her! Could really do with going back to bed and sleeping for a few more hours but I know that it would be a mistake as I would sleep right through alarm. I loooove my sleep   

any hoo im off to drink a lot off caffine to wake me up and maybe plunge my face into ice cold water! might look alive then when I go out on my rounds  

take care 
Corrina xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning everyone! 

It's so quiet around here at the moment, where's everyone gone?! 

Carrie - Good luck with the shadowing. How's it going? Have you got nice old folks to see? 

Hey Smark, Fairy and SM, good news on the house! 

Madison, sorry AF arrived for you honey, your cycles are all over the place at the mo! I hope your appointment next week goes well and they can give you some help with sorting them out, as well as everything else.   

Bellini -   Sorry to hear AF arrived for you lovely. 

London65! Any more news? A faint line is still a line, and I guess it depends on what test, how much you'd been drinking, how ong ago you lasst went to the loo etc

Rach - Hey hun, how's your minibump?   When are you telling the girls? 

I'm on cd20, 8dpo tpday, and I'm feeling a bit out of sorts. I've had a migraine for the last 3 days (they're normally hormonal at ov and af!) and it's knocked me for six. Today's the first day I'm feeling semi-normal again. (If Ican ever be normal!   ) My boobs are sooo sore, and huge, and rather veiny. Last night I kept having funny twinges in my lower tummy so I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up but it's a bit impossible! Fingers crossed and all that!   x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Emsy - your symptoms sound really positive  

Wish I had them


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi  

Sorry I haven't been on recently, still got family over but will have a proper catch up and do personals at the weekend.

I'm on CD15 and in agony, feel like my ovary is being ripped out so no idea what's going on  

EmsyG     and     for you hon.

Rachel, big   for the bump.

Wbg you're very quiet where are you?

Love to everyone else - can't believe how quiet it is on here, must be cos Kate's on honeymoon!

Foxy x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just a quicky before I rush back out again!! Some of the elderly people I have had the pleasure to meet are soooooo sweet and it really is a pleasure to meet them, some of them do get a little aggitated but mainly if they are unable to do things for them selves.  Others can be very grumpy but then cant we all. So many people have turned their noses up at me because its personal care aswell, so washing them "changing" them etc but my take is we could all end up in that position at some point in our lives and it is work that is desperatly needed, there really arent enough care workers out there. The lady I was shadowing today her week is around 66 hours because care agencies are so short staffed  Such a sad thing to happen .... any way 

   to all those of you due to test between now and the weekend. Im on a mad clear up of the house before the half term kicks in soooo wish I was properly working during hols but STILL waiting on POVA and also trying to book child club thingies fop the terrors!!

Take care everyone Im off for a well needed cuppa

xxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi 

I am here sometimes backed off it all a bit to regain my sanity lol got rid of fertility monitor and books had enough of it all  

Me and dh are having a care free good time at the moment


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Wbg, good for you hon, enjoy


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Wbg - Good honey, sounds like a break is doing you both good   

Foxy, hope you're not in as much pain now. Have you got any anti-inflammatories you could take?   

Smark - Thanks! How're you doing? 

Carrie - That sounds manic, and a 66hr week! I admire people wo are able to do that job as I know that I couldn't. Yes the general help, and company or course, but the hands on personal are I would find really difficult. Hats off to you lovely!   

I was sick this morning!   I'm only cd21 9dpo so surely it's far too early to be having any major symptoms yet?  
But, I hadn't eaten anything different to DP and DD. DP's alarm went off at 5am so I lay in bed for a few mins while he got up and pottered about then as soon as I sat up to say something to him, my head went all woozy and my mouth all watery. Ewwwww. 
DP wants me to test today, but I'm scared. I really really don't want it to say bfn. So, I may test tomorrow morning (as we're at a wedding in the aft) then if still nothing do another one on Monday, as I have to go straight to EPU if I get a bfp. We're on holiday on Wedesday! My fingers are crossed so tightly.


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh good luck emsy  I have everything crossed for you  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Emsy...

    Good luck testing tomorrow         

      Love Katy. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehe sam....want to speak to u know who first sweetie!!  but will tell soon.

Well i found out today i can b divorced in 6wks!   

my house fell through last night but viewing two houses tomorrow which r both 2beds!! 

af easing now, hope my hormones sort them self out.

good luck emsy!!!!! xxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls not sure but think I may be in a 2ww for naturally altho not actually ttc anymore, clomid was a bfn and dh sample after that came back as mobility problems. decided to move forward with our family and I took redundancy from my job which was voluntary to change careers! so big changes recently not even aware of proper dates 

so been just us this month, have had ewcm, had sex around then but not for that reason, then a week later (last fri) I got some spotting in my pants then on sunday af type pains (at this point I was 3 weeks into cycle and have 5-6 weeks normally) even took some nurofen. Had no more pain or spotting since, sore (.) (.) today but that could be start of af.

so will def be leaving another week to see if af appears if not will test but will lurk here till then again.

love sarah x x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Well AF is due today (ticker is a day out lol) but not going to test just wait and see if she turns up, as got the usual niggly pains. havent had time to worry this week due to it being end of term and more worried about how to keep my kids entertained, plus their birthdays are at the end of the month and my son is a reall nightmare to buy for, daughter how ever is at the age now where she WANTS clothes as a present (ohh happy days) where as the last few years they were chucked accross the room if we dared buy her some!

all the best, im off to wake DH as he is still asleep, lazy &^%!! Wish I could have nearly 12 hours sleep 

Corrina xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning carrie 

Any news emsy 

Good luck sarah too 

Rachelxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Rach  

Fingers crossed Emsy  

I'm due AF on Monday, and having to really be good not to test.

Know I'm not preg tho - nothing feels any different to normal. Have all the usual AF signs  
And just 'know'!

Boobs sore, AF twinges, moody, tearful etc etc

Love Sarah x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

OK I caved! Did a hpt  

BFN   So gonna pop to doc on Monday to see what he thinks. He told me to give it another month and 
I've given it another 3 months! I know he doesn't think referring me will be any use because I'm
OV regularly every month and my bloods have been fine but I don't want to get referred further down the 
road only to be told that I shouldn't have left it so late.....

Well I'm going to enjoy a drink tonight now.
Speak soon x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Family have gone back home now so should get my life back to normal!    Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the sunshine.  DH bought me a garden swing and put it up yesterday when I was out, bless him.  I have been lying on that reading this morning and it's really peaceful.

Smark, so sorry about your BFN hon Has AF arraived or could there still be a chance if you test again?  Thinking of you  

Rachel, hope you are feeling ok hon  

Carrie, any sign of AF yet?   the old  stays away for you.

Sarah,   and   for you hon, let us know how things are.

EmsyG,      did you test yesterday? 

Wbg, hope you and DH are having a great time at the moment  

Love and  to anyone else I have missed.

Foxy x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol now you mention it.. nope No AF as yet. Niggly pains are there but not as bad as normal.. kind of coming and going. Had %^&$%&" nasty tooth ache all day, I have a really bad broken tooth (practically to the gum) and it has been like it for years, every time I locate a dentist be it normal or emergency they refuse to take it out because the gum is swollen and I get put on anti biotics  .. hence I want it taken out grrrrrr, it is that sharpe it cuts into my cheek and is serrating into my gum..My face is swollen and I look like a ruddy gerbil..... so not a happy munchkin atm but taking my mind off AF so cant all be bad.

Hope all is well with peeops, as from tomorrow I have to spend the eqivalent of world debt keeping kids amused so will most probably be found sitting on a pavement with various signs saying "will work for 5 mins peace and quiet"!!!

Corrina with the swollen face


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi guys

Corrina - ouch hope you get it sorted.

well nothing to report - been a week since my spotting and no af yet, now on cd30 I think so early yet for me but may test end of week. Bit strange never had spottig mid cycle but could be anything even down to the fact that I was on a run of nights and crazy thing we've stopped ttc for various reasons so when af shows I am going to get some contraception sorted  semms strange after 7 years saying that but we have made a decision and are moving forward with other things

anyway park for a picnic today lovely weather x x x x x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohhh have a lovely day, I have just DS company until midday wednesday when DD breaks up so debating what to do. Bit spaced out on painkillers so got to be within walking distance lol. then it just a matter of arranging stuff for the other 5 weeks  
AF could be late due to stress  .. I think mine is late as I have a wedding to go to in August and mother nature is making darn sure that one way or the other AF will arrive on the day! It never fails lol

Corrina xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello you bunch of lovelies! 
I did test and it was bfn, but I expected that as it was too early!   I just "feel" kinda out of sorts. Nauseous in the morning and if there's anything strong smelling. Humungous, sore, veiny, sensitive boobs - they hurt if I run downstairs too quick ffs   No mood swings or anything, I feel rather chilled out. I have no idea. Today's cd24 12dpo, and I've just bought some more pg tests as I'd run out lol. I'll do another this aft I think as I'm going away early on Wednesday morning and need to know before then as I have to contact the EPU if it's a bfp. If still nothing then I'll just have to take a supply of Tampax and another test to Sardinia with me lol. 

Sorry it's all me and a quickie, but I'm trying to get the house sorted out a bit. Have managed to get all the packing done except shoes and toiletries! Yay me.   xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Good morning everyone.

Hope we're all keeping well.

I'm doing things differently this month, today is CD10 and tonight I am going to start OPKing.  I'm fairly hopeful again this month  .

Last month was 30 days so I figure if I start testing tonight and we started BDing from yesterday morning and now every day throughout the next 10 days or so (phew - gonna be knackered) we should hit the spot.

Spoke to hubs on the weekend.  He has said if this approach doesn't work then he's going to get his swimmers tested.

Baby dust all round everyone.

Bellini xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

well following a 2 hour slow stroll around the local woodland to knacker DS out (didnt work mind and we ended up playing monopoly for 3 hours after forllowed by a 1 1/2 hour walk!) AF arrived. So not to be this month but will keep on trying and thinking of England lol.

Off to do dinner
lots of    to you all , and I hope you end up taking a big grin and a BFP with you on your hols (lucky thing!!) Emsy


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

so sorry af turned up she's a nasty thing!!

Wel my (.) (.) are really sore!! Have some soreness before af so putting down to that altho today had some tummy twinges but again could be af but also had a couple of light headed moments ? 
Not said anything to dh as we had decided to stop ttc and enjoy life with the girls instead of following something that may never happen and in the meantime all being miserable and counting days etc. So just going to sit it out and when af (which lets face it after 7 years of ttc and only one natural pg - m/c, it will) arrives I am going to get started on the pill I think  sad but a joint and very thought thro decision, altho he does know we haven't been using anything since our decision.

right shattered so off to bed - we have our church group summer party tommorow before it stops for 6 weeks

love sarah x x x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw Carrie, I'm sorry AF arrived for you hun!   

Sarah, fingers crossed for you hun. You've made a very tough decision for your future, but I can understand why.   

Bellini - Good luck for this month! You and your DP are going to be knackered!   

Foxy - Enjoy the peace and quiet! I love having guests, but I also adore having my house back to ourselves too! Hope it's sunny again today for you to use your swing!   

Smark - Anything with you hun? Did you make a doctors appt? Oooh I hope AF stays away for you!   

WELL.......... I did a clear blue digi hpt yesterday, and up it came with the "not pregnant" (horrid thing! lol), but never one to just believe anything I took it apart and had a look and there was the faintest of lines there - I wasn't imagining it either as DP could see it when he got home! Now, I've just done another this morning and got exactly the same thing again - I thought it would have picked it up this morning?! I'm cd25, 13dpo today. How sensitive are these tests? Which are the most sensitive? Help!


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Emsy 

I don't want to be spoil sport but I read that those tests can get a line even if they are not positive that's why you shouldn't take them apart - I really really hope that it is a positive tho - all fingers and toes crossed for you 

xx x x x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Sarah, and don't worry you're not being a spoil sport!   
I'm going to nip into town and pick up a First response as they're meant to be the most sensitive (from the research I did this morning), and see what happens then. There's no point getting excited or unsettled as there's nothing I can do until I get back from our holiday. 

Anyway, I hope to see LOADS of BFP's by the time I get back in 3 weeks!!! Have a good few weeks girlies. xxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

EmsyG good luck hon  for you and lots of    

Have a briliiant holiday, don't miss us too much  

Foxy x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

]

    Hi All,

    Yes, sorry emsy but the digital tests always show 2 lines, cruel I know but they do, I think
      its because they detect something else as well as pregnancy & thats why they always show a line.
    Have a great holiday & I take it you will ovulate whilst your away & can go for it, the warm
    weather seems to help as I think most pregnancys happen in the summer.

    Sorry to all who AF has arrived for & loads of luck next mth.

    Off for our app tomorrow at the fertility clinic to discuss treatment again.

      Love to all

      Katy. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Good luck Katy with your appointment tomorrow


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow Katy x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi All,

Appointment went well, He cant see any reason why I cant do IUI but I have to have an x-ray
of my tubes to make sure they are clear first.

I think I can cope with an x-ray of them but I didnt want the one where they put you to sleep.

It has to be done after an AF so there is no way I could be pregnant, he is away the first 2 weeks
in August & AF will be due about 3rd of August but it looks like I will be able to have it done during the
17th to the 26th August as he told me not to have any kind of sex once my next AF arrives as an
x-ray of my tubes would be bad if I were pregnant.

I asked how long after then till IUI if all is clear with my tubes & he said not long so I am hoping we
are looking at Oct sometime.. I guess we will see.

  Thank you all for your wishes of good luck.

WBG... How are you ?   xxx

Foxy... have you been out on your swing ?? The weather has been great the last few days.

Sarah.. Good luck with whatever you decide to do & hope you are ok.

Everyone else.. Love to you all 

  Katy. xxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Katy sounds like they are going to do an HSG in which case you will be wide awake  

I'm having one next cycle as well so we will both be off the BMS for a month  

Going out to sit on my swing for a but now actually, it's been 27 degrees here today and I've been stuck in the office so going to make the most of the last few rays of  

Foxy x

P.s. Can anyone remember when Kate is back from honeymoon, seems like she's been away ages?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Emsy hun...thinking of u lots and wish u all the best with the first response!!

Well i havent a clue as usual whats happening, af finished a few days ago and ever since ive had horrid headaches and feeling abit sick, crampy etc.....  Blimin pcos!

After my house fell through i kept looking, seeing one tomorrow...fingers crossed if not then i will have to take a flat for now and wait awhile to start my childminding. 

My new man is very sweet, brought me some roses and a pair of earings for our anniversary lol  Could get use to this spoiling!! 

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Morning... I have woken up at a very un-natural time   so still bleary eyed!! 

Good luck with the house hunting  I remeber looking for houses with exh it was so difficult to find "the one" so gave up in the end!! 
Your new man sounds just the man for the job   roses and earrings, you lucky duck.. Imlucky to get a card on our anniversaries  

anyhoo Off soon to get some bits togther for a family outting to Tilgate park, taking a picnic and hopefully meeting up with my nutty father.

Have a fun day peeps

Corrina xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning everyone

Hope you are all well. Af came a day late for me this month, which was a pain cause it raised my hopes, even tho I had BFNs 

Anyway I am to the docs this afternoon to see what he thinks. I know that if I was younger he would
not refer me as all my bloods have been normal and I OV each month regularly. BUT I will be 40 so....

Will let you all know what he says x

Speak soon

Love Sarah x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Fairy...

    IUI FIVE MTH wait     Are you private or NHS ??

    Fortunatly I know it wont be that long as he knows early next year we would be doing IVF
    if IUI has not worked by then. I am 40 now & I know if the wait was that long he would have 
    advised me to go straight for IVF. I know that the wait is different if you are private... I must
    admit,,, you have me thinking now !!

    Love Katy.xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello everyone - im back at last.
Just a quickie to catch up as dh down stairs printing photos and if he knew i was on here already he would kill me 
Hope everyone's ok im nice and tanned and relaxed ready to stop my pill and start on the next merrygo round of ivf, hopefully start down regging oooh about 22nd august, not that im counting dates or anything  Must go and pick my beautiful golden lab lewis up from bro's now cannot wait to see him and give him a big cuddle, i've missed him like crazy. Sorry no personals yet will catch up with everyone later.
Kate (Mrs Slycett) 
xxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hello MRS    

    Glad you had a good time.. Do send us a long post letting us all know how the wedding
    etc went... Cant wait 

    Love Katy. xxxxxxx

PS... Where is everyone


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

AWWWWW Welcome back Mrs Slycett!!! 
Hope to hear all the gossip very soon, and hope you had a wonderful time. 

Well we are back to      like bunnies, any excuse really lol. Went into ann sumers today and got some durex play  and red fish nets   . Its a tough job but some ones got to do it  

Not been up to much other than birthday pressie buying for DD and DS and drooling over some of the stuff in Ann summers, only prob is everything looks sexy in a small size but when you have to get a 36F it doesnt look quite the same  However spotted a nice little pin strip "office" outfit that could actually be worn on a night out, so batted my eyelids and apparently I shall be getting one very soon. 

hope all is well
Corrina xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...
*
2WW TESTERS ~ TTC Naturally Part 6*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=150984.0


----------

